# Something good that happened today



## The Library of Emma

itsmemaggi said:


> Pick just ONE good thing that happened today. It can be the simplest thing in the world, like, "I ate a yummy breakfast," or something huge like, "I made a new friend," or "I went to a party" or "I won the lottery."  Nothing is too small. The idea is, as soon as you're forced to pick one good thing, a whole bunch of good things will pop into your head. We've got to force ourselves to think happy thoughts. But try to only list one.
> 
> I will start. But since the day is still ahead of me, to some extent, I'll say something good that happened yesterday:
> _
> I helped my younger brother study for his math test._
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi


The old thread has unfortunately had to be closed due to its size. Can anybody say reboot?


----------



## tehuti88

Two words. Deviled eggs. :grin2:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

That this thread got rebooted. Now I know where those boots came from.  :grin2:


----------



## Chevy396

I took the night off from cooking and I'm getting pizza from a real Italian pizza place. I'm excited. Pizza is one of those things that I can't make without a pizza oven, unless it's the frozen crap.


----------



## tehuti88

I had a wonderful dream I was petting and playing with Cosmas. :crying: He was happy and it was so nice.










I still miss him so much.


----------



## waterfairy

I ate some yummy chocolates.


----------



## BrokeTech

I think I wrote this exact thing in the other thread, but this did happen today, too:

I went to a restaurant after work, and the food and service were _so_ good. (Yes, I go to restaurants at least once a week.) And today was "free pie" day at the restaurant.


----------



## The Library of Emma

Ah, it rained...


----------



## Kevin001

So why isn't this one a sticky?


----------



## Tuan Jie

Went to a second hand store I had never been to before and found a bunch of tools. Old fashioned quality like they don't make it no more. Even two hand drills that I had been looking for for a long time. That and some materials for a project I'm working on. They practically gave it away too. Plus it was in a run down place which's roof even leaked here and there. That is a real novelty in this country. Nobody gave a damn here either, no falce pretence or hipsters in sight.

Saw some trees in the park full of pods on my way back. Patiently waiting there for me to harvest the seeds from them in a couple of months


----------



## crystalchild

I saw my old therapist today. She was my favorite, and I lost her services three years ago when she retired. She came over and sat down next to me and talked to me for a few minutes. It was nice.


----------



## May19

I got a part-time job. I'm thinking about working there for long-term so throughout college. I'll see how that goes. A bit nervous because the manager told me straight up that because the coworkers are close to one another, there will be a lot of get-together outside of work. 

I'm just hoping this won't be a repeat of history again


----------



## Potatomaster

Actually went outside for once. Be it to get some snacks at a nearby store, still more than what usually happens irl >.>


----------



## Kevin001

We're getting our channels back! MTV, VH1, BET, etc. We lost certain popular channels yrs ago.....life changing.


----------



## Kevin001

I fixed our clogged bathroom sink.....yay!


----------



## riverbird

Kevin001 said:


> I fixed our clogged bathroom sink.....yay!


Woohoo! :clap


----------



## Kevin001

riverbird said:


> Woohoo! :clap


Its a huge relief. :smile2:


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

made my bed, vaccumed the carpet, brushed my teeth, changed my clothes, washed the dishes.


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

I just made some rice.


----------



## Paperback Writer

I tracked down a photo of a great-great-grandmother that I haven’t seen a picture of before. This is a big discovery.:boogie


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I was accepted to work as a transcriptionist on Rev.com and that's awesome cause it pays better than the site I was working on up until now. Though I've been reading reviews by people who've worked there and were terminated even though their work was above what was required of them, and that worries me... still excited to get started.


----------



## Kevin001

the cheat said:


> I was accepted to work as a transcriptionist on Rev.com and that's awesome cause it pays better than the site I was working on up until now. Though I've been reading reviews by people who've worked there and were terminated even though their work was above what was required of them, and that worries me... still excited to get started.


Congrats bro more money for you.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Exercising within a half hour of waking


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Grocery shopping, song rehearsal, and an agreement to buy a guitar amp for an awesome price next month


----------



## Kevin001

I was freaking out....called for a taxi and right after that my mom called and said cancel I'll be there in time. Phew....what a relief. I prayed so hard and God came through.


----------



## Kevin001

My mom said she would go to church with me Sunday......Hallelujah.


----------



## Jeff271

Fed hummingbirds


----------



## Crisigv

Showered (lol, hard to do when you're depressed) saw some cool cars on the road and now I'm trying my best to enjoy some sun in the backyard. Also, let my cat enjoy it too.


----------



## Kevin001

Saw my pastor in the grocery store . It was nice.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Went on date number two with my new friend. We went to a local food festival and car show in my town for the afternoon.

It went awesomely awesome.


----------



## SPMelly

My best friend came over to get some of his things. He just moved out and he started crying because he was gonna miss me. He only lives like a half hour away but it's nice to see that someone cares enough to cry about me

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun

My late night walk to the supermarket wasn't that successful. Couldn't decide on what ice cream to get. Nothing looked terribly appealing and the Stella Artois cider was overpriced, so I didn't get any sweets nor booze. 

But I pet a kitty. Very friendly small kitty. Probably female. Looked to be in good condition (obviously someone is feeding it) but odd that it was walking around near such a huge street with no collar on. Near the intersection of a small residential street and a huge loud street. Super sweet and friendly. Kept rubbing against my legs and my backpack. Enjoyed being pet. 

Also saw the orange tabby that meows back at me as I pass by his 1st/2nd story balcony. Very talkative kitty. This was the first time I saw him walking on the edges of the balcony. Was even more beautiful than I thought. Big and quite chubby.


----------



## Kevin001

My mom and sister went to church with me today .


----------



## BronnieBoo

wake up late as hell
yup..nothing that exciting really...


----------



## cybernaut

Three interview requests today. One video one and two phone. Never had to do a video interview before. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S8+ : Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri

I finally got a haircut.


----------



## Paperback Writer

I petted a great big dog.


----------



## taspay

I Skyped my friend who lives in a different country and caught up with her for about an hour.


----------



## 2Milk

She posted me on her Instagram.  

So I was stalking my gf's Instagram like a normal person, and I see a picture of us with the quote "Happy birthday love." 
So she's not ashamed of being with me after all


----------



## Wanderlust26

All of my orchids started their vegetative growth. So happy. :')


----------



## Kevin001

2Milk said:


> She posted me on her Instagram.
> 
> So I was stalking my gf's Instagram like a normal person, and I see a picture of us with the quote "Happy birthday love."
> So she's not ashamed of being with me after all


Stalking like a normal person lol. But congrats .


----------



## Winds

Found out recently that the dream ain't never over and been vibing to that fact all day...wow.


----------



## Wren611

Got told that my aunty, who had a stroke the other day, tried to smile and speak earlier.  She's a tough woman tbh.


----------



## 2Milk

I got hungry so I got up and went to mcdonalds at 3am.

I was worried that my parents my get mad for being out late, then I realized that I'm a freaking adult...


----------



## Alpha Tauri

I renewed my passport without much anxiety.


----------



## solalone

ate out without having an anxiety attack; had an almost anxiety-free stroll outside; texted with a friend


----------



## SPMelly

My best friend came over and hung out for a bit. And I got my laptop back

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv

A phone cord I ordered from Wish came in today. In maybe less than 10 minutes it charged 20%. It's safe to say that I found a cord that fast charges my phone. Thank goodness.


----------



## Ghst

chatted with a friend here on SAS... you know who you are


----------



## Steve French

Been thinking about going and working on my unfinished high school, maybe to get into a good university when I get my head straight, and also for personal satisfaction. Hell, it even helps getting hired. Went down to the education center today and got all signed up, and it turned out to be all free thanks to the recent change in government. Everybody was quite helpful and nice. Finally got something to work towards with my days, a sense of direction.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Made plans to see It with a former classmate. Might get pizza afterwards. This is the first time that I agreed to go out with someone from class, so we'll see how this goes. Normally I would suggest a walk downtown, the beach, or the park, but whatever, I've been wanting to see this movie anyway.


----------



## kivi

The allergy shot worked! My hands are better now.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Had an awesome date today.


----------



## Kevin001

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Had an awesome date today.


:clap


----------



## kivi

Finally registered to my dormitory. My turn to a bank queue of 87 people just came before my exam (about 20 minutes before) and I was able to arrive to my exam class on time.


----------



## unemployment simulator

did a training course today, was handed the pen in a group and had to be the person who took everyone's ideas and points and wrote them up. I can't say I wasn't a bag of nerves but I took the responsibility and did it. then afterwards I won the respect of my team members who said I displayed "leadership skills"
:shock :fall
I feel kind of amazed/shocked and flattered.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Seeing my mom and auntie sitting and talking together after 22 apart. 

Also, the ear plugs I ordered seem like value for money & my weights have arrive which allows me to complete the simple exercise routine I do


----------



## Sky Blue

Got hired as a prep cook! Pay's nice for a starting position, too.


----------



## Kevin001

Woman paid me back from when I paid for her groceries....said she was so grateful I did that.


----------



## Barakiel

I did a skype call, walked at least 4 miles, and got some reading done (although it’s starting to get technical/way over my head :um)


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Woman paid me back from when I paid for her groceries....said she was so grateful I did that.


It's a miracle she paid you back.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Had a family day


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> It's a miracle she paid you back.


Yeah I was just at the register and she came by me, I was like hmm what does she want. She handed me the money and said you saved me that day not sure what I was going to do. I was like I can't take this and she was like please. I said ok and God bless and she left .


----------



## Taaylah

I stood up for myself and it felt great. I couldn't pretend anymore.


----------



## Kevin001

Taaylah said:


> I stood up for myself and it felt great. I couldn't pretend anymore.


You didn't have to get physical did you?


----------



## Taaylah

Kevin001 said:


> You didn't have to get physical did you?


Lol no way! I would never. Just verbally. And not in a mean way either.

Also that was super nice of you to pay for that woman's groceries Kevin. Reminds me of when you offered to buy me a pizza when you thought I was starving lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Taaylah said:


> Lol no way! I would never. Just verbally. And not in a mean way either.
> 
> Also that was super nice of you to pay for that woman's groceries Kevin. Reminds me of when you offered to buy me a pizza when you thought I was starving lol.


Haha you remember that! :blush I was so going to, order it online or over the phone lol.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My volunteer interview went well this morning.


----------



## Sus y

Beautiful sunset, there were so many birds dancing around and the moon was participial hidden between clouds, but was still visible, as if it wanted to play with us.



Sky Blue said:


> Got hired as a prep cook! Pay's nice for a starting position, too.


Cool!


----------



## Fun Spirit

I bought 2 shirts and some nail polish: )


----------



## Sus y

Saw a frog trying to jump a very high step, I though it was funny :blush



Black As Day said:


> I bought 2 shirts and some nail polish: )


Cool!! Which colors did you got and what's your fav? I have a nail polish obsession, I confess :blush, I have so many colors but normally use the same ones. I'm trying to stop getting more because they damage with time.


----------



## Taaylah

I learned to do something new (how to drive a stick shift) with someone I don't know that well. Usually I'd be too anxious and not take up the opportunity. I get too embarrassed and flustered when I mess up, and then I can't think straight and it makes me mess up even more, so I just give up. But I pushed through and did it anyway. 

At first I was doing well and was kind of getting the hang of getting into first gear without stalling, but then we left the parking lot onto what started as an empty road, until cars began showing up. I started stalling at stop signs because of the pressure I felt from the other cars and couldn't think straight. I couldn't get the car moving without stalling anymore. The person teaching me kept insisting I do it over and over, but I couldn't get the car started again for the life of me, so I kind of stood up for myself and explained that I can't think straight when I'm stressed and that I'd like to go back to the empty parking lot and start there again. That staying there I wouldn't learn anything or comprehend any instructions. They finally agreed and we went back to the parking lot and I stopped stalling without the pressure. They're going to continue to teach me and I hope I get the hang of it soon, because it's pretty hard so far.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I had a productive session practicing for our show


----------



## Sus y

Bought to pair of shoes on sale!!

They were about half of price! :yes
:boogie:clap


----------



## Kevin001

Finally got my package in!


----------



## Kevin001

Church was lit today


----------



## Alpha Tauri

I chatted with a random stranger (who turned out to be from the Philippines too) to trade a Marshadow code for a Charizard from Target without feeling anxious.


----------



## goldenratio

Woke up feeling very good despite few hours of sleep, thanks to all the walking I've been doing lately in a contest.


----------



## SunshineSam218

I watched one of my favorite TV shows and relaxed for a bit. It's always a nice feeling to sit down and enjoy one of your favorite TV shows.  Now I'll listen to some music and browse on here.


----------



## harrison

Did a bit of volunteer work today - hadn't done that for ages but it was great. Have to get out there more. Amazing how the same old thoughts creep in before you get there - of anxiety mostly. But I got there - and it was in an environment where I wasn't embarassed about telling them about being bipolar. I don't think I got elevated or talked too much - I tried to keep things reasonably calm and normal.


----------



## laralarson

waterfairy said:


> I ate some yummy chocolates.


I had some oreos


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Rewrote some song lyrics today


----------



## Alpha Tauri

I laughed well and hard while driving home with a good friend. I'm glad I went to the feast.


----------



## snarygyder

Bought a new book (Joyce's "Dubliners").


----------



## Steve French

Went to the shrink today. He was pretty good. Down to earth. Cracking jokes, occasional cursing. Seemed to take me seriously. I ended up with some of the prescription drugs I was looking for. My mother had to react unfortunately when I came on home, but I'll take the wins where they are.


----------



## Sky Blue

Stopped for a short chat with a woman checking out the apartments around here. She really liked the front entrance decoration that they change up with the seasons.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

harrison said:


> Did a bit of volunteer work today - hadn't done that for ages but it was great. Have to get out there more. Amazing how the same old thoughts creep in before you get there - of anxiety mostly. But I got there - and it was in an environment where I wasn't embarassed about telling them about being bipolar. I don't think I got elevated or talked too much - I tried to keep things reasonably calm and normal.


Nice one Don. I've just found the number for Meals on Wheels and will be calling tomorrow. No idea what to expect doing this kind of work though I expect to find myself within service of the gift in some way.

For some reason this morning I woke up feeling pretty positive about things. Nothing remarkable happened but it was relaxed. I played some more videogames, did some chores, played cricket in the street with the neighbourhood kids and socialised a bit with our friends. I also got through the rest of Narcos this evening and was reminded that I need to start writing a letter to a friend I've been in correspondance with. She's been more than patient with me. I don't want our friendship to be one where I deliberately make promises I don't stick to. Not going to allow any more friendships to fizzle out.


----------



## harrison

Post_Punk_Proclivity said:


> Nice one Don. I've just found the number for Meals on Wheels and will be calling tomorrow. No idea what to expect doing this kind of work though I expect to find myself within service of the gift in some way.


Sounds like a good idea mate - hope things are okay with you anyway.


----------



## kivi

I got a positive reaction on my work today. It's going okay so far.


----------



## Crisigv

Had a short, but nice conversation with a stranger today while waiting for my car. I don't know what it is about that place, but people always seem to want to talk to me there.


----------



## Arbre

snarygyder said:


> Bought a new book (Joyce's "Dubliners").


I've wanted to get an Everyman's Library hardcover copy of that, but I haven't yet. I could be wrong because I don't know that much about the book and don't want any spoilers, but isn't the book about life in Ireland? Could be interesting.


----------



## YellowCurtins

Helped a lady today who had trouble walking to the bus stop... it felt nice to do something for someone...


----------



## Kevin001

Coworker said her church would baptize me.....I'm still trying to decide on a place but good news .


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Productive vocal practice & lyric rewriting session, also, rain


----------



## forgetmylife

Kevin001 said:


> Coworker said her church would baptize me.....I'm still trying to decide on a place but good news .


Interesting. Were you baptized as a child? Does it cost? How often do you go to church?

Anyways, good luck and hope it goes well!


----------



## Kevin001

forgetmylife said:


> Interesting. Were you baptized as a child? Does it cost? How often do you go to church?
> 
> Anyways, good luck and hope it goes well!


I wasn't and doesn't cost lol. I try to go weekly. Thanks .


----------



## Chevy396

Technically yesterday, but I checked the status of my driver's license to see if it was still active and it is. Apparently my old doctor in Kansas was bluffing when she said she'd have to report my seizure and have my license suspended.

I never checked, just stopped driving for safety reasons until I had no more drug problems, but I've been thinking for the last few years that I no longer had a license and would have to change my life to work around that.

Driving and cars are one of my passions, so this is a big deal for me. I think I will drive my Blazer 4X4 up into the mountains this weekend and have some fun.


----------



## taylanicole

I managed to call my hairdresser to postpone my appointment. Haven't been able to make a phone call in ages


----------



## Alpha Tauri

I randomly met 2 friendly faces at the mall. One gave me a left-handed handshake. The other asked for my phone number.


----------



## Fruitcake

Found out Jacinda Ardern is gonna be the new Prime Minister eeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhehehehhehehehehehhheeeheheheheheheehehehhh



taylanicole said:


> I managed to call my hairdresser to postpone my appointment. Haven't been able to make a phone call in ages


Well done, that used to be the scariest thing to me and getting practice made it a lot easier.


----------



## snarygyder

Arbre said:


> I've wanted to get an Everyman's Library hardcover copy of that, but I haven't yet. I could be wrong because I don't know that much about the book and don't want any spoilers, but isn't the book about life in Ireland? Could be interesting.


It's a collection of short stories about people living in Dublin, it's incredible!


----------



## Arbre

snarygyder said:


> It's a collection of short stories about people living in Dublin, it's incredible!


I might get it sometime next year.


----------



## Ai

A coworker told me that if I'd never admitted to her I suffered from anxiety, she never would have guessed...

:sus 

:lol

That's something, I suppose...

#CoolCucumber
#ActuallyJustDeadInside
#SameDifference ... ?


----------



## 3 AM

i woke up earlyish without going back to sleep


----------



## komorikun

Ai said:


> A coworker told me that if I'd never admitted to her I suffered from anxiety, she never would have guessed...
> 
> :sus
> 
> :lol
> 
> That's something, I suppose...
> 
> #CoolCucumber
> #ActuallyJustDeadInside
> #SameDifference ... ?


I love that phrase. Cock carousel. :lol


----------



## discoveryother

Alpha Tauri said:


> I randomly met 2 friendly faces at the mall. One gave me a left-handed handshake. The other asked for my phone number.


heh i'm a lefty but i've been traumatised by too many handshake mishaps, so now i always shake with the right.


----------



## discoveryother

Fruitcake said:


> Found out Jacinda Ardern is gonna be the new Prime Minister eeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhehehehhehehehehehhheeeheheheheheheehehehhh


haha yes! high five! lets do _this_ lol


----------



## Alpha Tauri

@andy1984thesecond I'm a lefty as well but we just have to conform to this right-handed world, oh well


----------



## Kevin001

Woke up on time


----------



## Kevin001

I got prophesied over...it was nice might post the audio if I can.


----------



## feels

My car battery **** out on me today when I was trying to leave work, but road side assistance got there really fast and the guy at the auto place put in the new battery for me. All worked out really smoothly 0


----------



## Ai

komorikun said:


> I love that phrase. Cock carousel. :lol


----------



## komorikun

*My Garbage Can Saga*

I went back to the supermarket I went to last week and brought in the 3 shirts that still had security tags on them. I used self-checkout when I bought them and didn't even notice tags even though I gave the guy working there the hangers back. I'm such an idiot. When I exited the place, the door thing beeped loudly at me but I though it was something else.

Good thing I didn't throw out the receipt. I was just about to throw out the receipt last week after I got home and then I noticed the security tags. First time for everything I guess. Showed the self-checkout lady my receipt and she removed the tags for me.

Was going to hit another nearby supermarket after the shirt thing but was so happy to find the trash can that I so wanted. Weird, cause I didn't see it the last few weeks that I had gone there.

I'm kind of particular about trash cans. I don't like the typical ones they sell everywhere, that you have to step on something to get the lid to open. Too much work for me. The ones with no lids are kind of gross. And most kitchen trash cans are too big for my purposes. It would take me a month to fill up a normal sized kitchen trash can. By then my kitchen would stink to high heavens.

This one that I wanted, is sold at Walmart for $10 but they don't ship it. Walmart is way too far for me to get to by bus. Amazon also sells it but for $30. Ugh. So I was pleased to find it for $13.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00COEB34C/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=IPX4LW1BZJM5F&colid=1R6GMSY7RDQPG

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sterilite-7-5-Gallon-28-Liter-SwingTop-Wastebasket-Case-of-6/44785732


----------



## komorikun

Ai said:


>


Yes, a merry-go-round of cock. :b


----------



## Ai

komorikun said:


> Yes, a merry-go-round of cock. :b


Very tempting to make that my profile picture... But I quite like snarky Umeda.

---

Er... On topic... I didn't have to work today, my mom bought me food for babysitting her dog, and I got to nap a lot. I also woke up to a random, insanely sweet text from my boyfriend who seems to be spending too much time alone listening to sappy music. lol

Not the worst way to spend a Sunday.


----------



## Mousey9

Actually happened a couple days ago but whatever, had dinner with coworker(well ex-coworker since i quit the day of)and had a nice time. First time I ever went out with someone in years. Probably exposed a little too much about myself, but she was by far most friendly person to me during my time here and is pretty similar to me in the social aspect. Gave her a hug after I dropped her off and she held on longer than I expected. That felt nice.


----------



## harrison

Didn't have to do anything today so I went to my favourite cinema. They have very comfortable seats and most of their cinemas aren't too big. They're quite cozy. Not too many people there - plenty of room for me to spread out, have a coke and some popcorn.


----------



## noydb

This isn't really something _good_ that happened but I'm proud of myself for it! I returned some fries at a fast food place today because they were completely inedible. It looked like whoever had packed them had shoved all the stale ones at the bottom and then topped it up with a few fresh ones so it looked okay. I've had ****ty fast food in the past (who hasn't?) and always chosen to let it go (even though it's annoying paying for some food you are really in the mood for, only for it to be largely inedible), but I thought why not practise being assertive for once. I wasn't rude about it or anything. If the guy had said no to replacing them or a refund, I wouldn't have really cared. It was more about the achievement of going back and speaking up. I didn't even feel guilty about doing it!

I also managed a pretty important phone call, though I procrastinated a fair bit. The outcome was better than expected too.


----------



## mcpon14

I chatted with a beautiful girl for a long time online, yesterday. It was wonderful.


----------



## Chevy396

I got kind of high off of the glue the tech used to attach the EEG electrodes to my head. I thought I was going to get a migraine from it, so this was nice.


----------



## Sky Blue

I got a free pumpkin. Do white pumpkins taste different?


----------



## Kevin001

I downloaded the Lyft app.....just got it in town a couple of weeks ago. Might be a better option than a taxi. Not sure how it differs from Uber though.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I sold my distortion pedal


----------



## kivi

My favorite homemade food restaurant delivers to the campus again. They weren’t delivering last week.


----------



## Sus y

I talked to a nearby neighbor. I was kind of nervous because I had only chatted to him once before and I don't even know his name, he's tall, a bit handsome and kind of intimidating and I was wearing my ugliest exercise clothes also had so many weird hairpins all over my head lol. Despite of my accelerated breathing (as I was exercising) I could rapidly calm myself and tell him about his dog's behavior some weeks ago (the dog escaped and went after me, did not attacked but had me trapped in a corner for some minutes while waiting for my reaction), I told him the whole thing, first he was shocked and couldn't believe the dog escaped of his house but then he apologize for and said he was going to be more careful about it because he knows he's responsible for the dog and that while he's training the dog, he's going to make another fence so this doesn't happens again. 

So all end up well, he's actually nice, seems like, and we talked some more minutes about dog's stuff. I'm not interested in making friend with him but it was cool to express my concerns and even more cool to know we was sorry for the situation.


----------



## deathnoteangel

I bought a new t-shirt today.


----------



## mcpon14

I was able to take a shower and sleep in a bed after going without those things for a while, lol. Yay!


----------



## Kevin001

My credit score went up a point .


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> My credit score went up a point .


Ever since I got those 3 credit cards, my credit score keeps going up and down like crazy. Before it was pretty steady except for a very rare rise.


----------



## mcpon14

There are a ton of UFC 217 pre-fight things to watch, lol. I'm in nirvana, lol.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Ever since I got those 3 credit cards, my credit score keeps going up and down like crazy. Before it was pretty steady except for a very rare rise.


As long as you're paying on time you should see a steady rise over time.


----------



## noonecares

Nothing good to me actually, but helped my mother to finish an online course


----------



## NaDes95

Finally convinced myself to go to speak with the Job Agency, it went alright. I will have to go back next week, tho. Still its an achievement


----------



## A Void Ant

I thought I was out of soda but I had one more can. I must have stashed it last Sunday night in preparation of this Friday evening.


----------



## Kevin001

Got some hugs


----------



## Kandice

I wrote a blog post and I feel good after writing it. Now I can eat dinner lol.


----------



## Xemnas

mcpon14 said:


> I chatted with a beautiful girl for a long time online, yesterday. It was wonderful.


i actually had the chance to do something like that twice..... i knew almost from the start they where just messing with me... like i was just another toy they have found...
but in some weird way it felt nice to chat for a bit... they asked me typical questions like what i do for work, hobbies etc... one of them actually asked me if i had a webcam and we did a little video chat but nothing interesting just some awkward waving.. and "hello", but then she went a bit on the "OK.....?" path, and asked if she could see me get to sleep....
i did not lied to her when i said that i had to shut down the PC since it warms up the room a bit badly
so we ended the chat and never hear of any of her ever again... which i was fully expecting to be like a one time crazy coincidence on both occasions....


----------



## Xemnas

well yesterday i got a speakr working, i made it using the remains of a JAm Classic bluetooth portable speaker, some wood and a smal 3W amplifier..it work sound nice and as a decent volume... still i have some more work to do on it, add buttons, a power jack for charging and paint the wood


also today i did some fixing on a PS3 i got for $50 it wouldn't read bluray discs or ps3 games so i disassembled it, cleaned the internals, replaced the thermal paste on the CPU and GPU reassembled, cleaned the lens a bit... and now it read them again, but it still struggles so the laser is going out.. i need a replacement unit


----------



## PandaBearx

Finished birthday shopping, and wrapped the gifts...just hope she’ll like them.


----------



## Sky Blue

I got free peppers. I don't know what I'm gonna do with 'em, but I've got 'em.


----------



## Chevy396

Went to the mall and got a haircut. Actually enjoyed it instead of being in fight or flight mode. Now I'm making some pizza and going to enjoy it with a bottle of wine that I picked up.

I'm trying to make up for the cardiologist appointment that I also went to. It is starting to look like I may have a heart defect that was either caused by or made worse by past cocaine use and heavy drinking. I have to have a heart monitor implanted next week to find out for sure. It may be up to a year before I know for sure.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Filled my herb script, ordered a winter jacket, got some groceries, made 3 instagram guitar slips, & sipped some bourbon


----------



## Winds

My little cousin called to let me know she won her class spelling bee. The kid is smart.


----------



## Virgo

Oh wow. I just got into university.  I'm pretty sure it's an easy-ish school to get into, with 57% acceptance rate, but I did get rejected from it when I was in high school. So I'm quite shocked and pleased that I got in. Plus free tuition because of my dad. Wooo privileged employee's child    :heart :heart :heart


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Virgo

That is awesome to hear.


----------



## Virgo

ANX1 said:


> @Virgo
> 
> That is awesome to hear.


Thank you!! :heart :heart :heart


----------



## Kandice

I got the courage to end a toxic relationship. The guy did not take it well and became aggressive, so I learned something from that experience. I called the clinic today and they said the insurance covered my procedure 100% and my college notified me that they got all my transcripts, so I can register for classes. Quadruple win for me!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Virgo said:


> Thank you!! :heart :heart :heart


You're welcome.


----------



## Kandice

Virgo said:


> Oh wow. I just got into university.  I'm pretty sure it's an easy-ish school to get into, with 57% acceptance rate, but I did get rejected from it when I was in high school. So I'm quite shocked and pleased that I got in. Plus free tuition because of my dad. Wooo privileged employee's child    :heart :heart :heart


OMFG THAT IS SO AWESOME! Congratulations! You go in there and own every class like a BAWSE! 
Have a blast and I hope you get stellar grades.

EDIT: Reading your post made me feel good because I am remembering back to my old college days. I grew a lot through college. And I hope you do too! Sometimes I wish I could go back...


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Kandice

Known as throwing toys out of the cot. Usually with men like that women use text instead of in person breakup (lesson they learn).


----------



## Virgo

Kandice said:


> OMFG THAT IS SO AWESOME! Congratulations! You go in there and own every class like a BAWSE!
> Have a blast and I hope you get stellar grades.


Thank you!!!! :heart I will! I had really been worrying about it, because getting in or not was going to determine the next entire year for me. I was either going to school in the spring, or it was off to work full-time for me. Then who knows maybe not even apply again.  But I don't need to worry anymore! :yay


----------



## Crisigv

The day finished. Only problem is it brings a new one that's exactly the same tomorrow.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I am still alive at least.


----------



## Kevin001

Got my haircut and my acne and anxiety wasn't that bad.


----------



## Kevin001

About time they but this thread as a sticky and replace the old one. 



Plumber guy was so nice and really helped our issue .


----------



## Steve French

I was tired to the point of being totally useless today, but I still managed to buckle down and get some work done that I had been putting off. Felt good. I've been trying this thing lately. Having no "do nothing days". It isn't much of a goal when one simple thing can cover it, but you know, so many days I don't do anything positive for myself. It snowballs after a while.


----------



## cherryisaac

I woke up this morning...OH, THANK GOD


----------



## doe deer

i had a presentation today. the first time in a while that i did it sober without pills or alcohol.


----------



## Chevy396

They gave me a Xanax pill to take before my operation. It's the only time I get to take it anymore. I may have to schedule myself for more surgeries.


----------



## doe deer

dad bought me chocolate for no reason


----------



## NovaBubble

Got the new Pokemon game that just came out today! I'm so relieved they weren't out of stock.


----------



## vedavon8

some repair in the bathroom
going to the store buy needs


----------



## noonecares

Dragon Ball Super episode is out. Goku's Ultra Instict form is so badass


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I ordered new music gear


----------



## mt moyt

i have a first proper interview scheduled for monday. its still only an internship but still quite official!


----------



## Chevy396

I never want this show to end...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I managed to reset my guitar’s intonation myself


----------



## vedavon8

got apple sauce today i was actually wishing for apple sauce and got some at the store
got a cute adorable coral orange candle


----------



## vedavon8

i will get applesauce jar tomorro


----------



## Kevin001

Ate some good Thanksgiving food


----------



## Kevin001

I finally unclogged the bathroom sink...phew huge relief. That hair clog removal works well.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Kevin001 said:


> I finally unclogged the bathroom sink...phew huge relief. That hair clog removal works well.


Getting one of these might help, they're relatively cheap.


----------



## Kevin001

Lohikaarme said:


> Getting one of these might help, they're relatively cheap.


Oh wow never heard of that...seems legit. :O


----------



## Kevin001

Family went to church, also saw an old coworker there .


----------



## Sky Blue

I got to go to Chipotle and eat a giant burrito. I hardly ever get to eat out, even if it's casual dining or fast food.


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

I ran a mile today.


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

I talked with my coworkers.


----------



## YummyBanana

I grilled peaches today. Who knew they taste so good when warm?


----------



## fwmeditation

worked today and when i got home watched my favorite show


----------



## Kevin001

Talked about God at work .


----------



## Mlt18

I wrote a 5 page English paper and did it rather quick, so I'll only have to read tomorrow.


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

I woke up and ate few cookies.
---
I ate a cookie.


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

I will have lunch with my family and their friends.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’ve organized a musical workspace with a great layout in the basment


----------



## ericspade

I'm going back to school in january and im excited!


----------



## Excaliber

Went to get a coffee from the timmies I go to regularly and I got it for free! Have no idea why, they didn't make any mistakes, and they where not having a promo or anything, also no one in front that paid in advance or something like that, maybe the cashier likes me and paid? haha, was on them anyways, felt good.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I finished setting up my chill/musicspace in a better way, plus I setup the Xmas tree


----------



## unsocial lego

I got a job, my first ever job. I think that's progress for me.


----------



## Candied Peanuts

Made plans to do secret santa with my cousins


----------



## Steve French

Handed in a large pile of work. I was worried a bit, because I half-assed some of it. It was described as "so good it was difficult to mark". Damn. Praise is nice. Everybody and myself always down on me all the time. Good to hear some words of encouragement. That was better than my stims.


----------



## Kevin001

Got paid....that Thanksgiving pay helped.


----------



## anxietyconquerer

I just had a shot of espresso and it was just the right amount that my anxiety didn't kick in


----------



## Muliosys

After not even being able to sleep last night because I was so anxious about my upcoming first psychiatrist appointment - I went, I did it! The psychiatrist was very friendly and helpful. I explained that I was looking for something to take "as-needed" in combination with trying to take active steps to face my anxiety. She said I might be better off with SSRIs, but respected my decision to not try them yet and didn't try to pressure me into it (which was something that was one of my big fears about the appointment!). I agreed that if I haven't made any progress by next summer, I'll give SSRIs a shot.

In the mean time I got prescriptions for a benzodiazepine and a beta-blocker to use as needed. Now I have no excuses, it's time to start regularly facing my anxiety until I overcome it again. 

It's a major relief knowing that if I have a panic attack or have an overwhelming event coming up, I have something to help me now. It's also a relief having been to a psychiatrist because now that I've done it once, I think going back there next time will be a lot easier.


----------



## teuton

Took the elevator Today at work and there was a girl, she smiled and said hello, then she pressed for her floor and for mine as well (I was a bit wtf how does she knows which floor I go, there are only 4 though).
When she reached her floor she turned back, smiled and said "have a nice day !"

Felt good


----------



## Kevin001

My grandma got her gifts today....almost started crying didn't want her to open them already but hey glad she liked it .


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Bandmate said he likes the bassline I wrote for his new tune


----------



## NovaBubble

Went to a movie theater... and it's been a looooong time since I last did that.

The theater was packed as well, since I went to see the new Star Wars movie. It was great! Even though there were moments that I felt like I wanted to leave, I fought through it and enjoyed the experience.


----------



## komorikun

I pet a kitty on Friday. I used to see this cat more often but now that it's winter I don't think she goes outside as much. She is always waiting on her porch to be let in by her owner. This kitty:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f16/pet-pics-13358/index128.html#post1091401674


----------



## Kevin001

Friend made me some chocolate candy for Christmas


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The machine heads that I ordered so that I can fix my bass have arrived which means I can put it up for sale now


----------



## fwmeditation

I saw my mom's dog


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I was able to make a payment arrangement & the lady was really nice about it


----------



## SunshineSam218

I got to voice chat with one of my friends today on Skype.


----------



## Muliosys

My desktop speaker stands finally arrived! I ordered 3 acoustic panels and some speaker stands like.. 2 months ago, but there were massive delays in them being shipped. At one point I was worried that they'd just taken my money and I wasn't going to get them, but finally the last part of the order, the stands, arrived.

I have a really big desk so previously with my speakers only sitting on some isolation pads on top of them, there was a lot of sound being reflected off the desk, creating this kind of tinny reverberating sound that took away from the quality of my speakers. All these stands are is some bits of like MDF or something, but raising up my speakers off the desk has made a massive difference. It sounds like I upgraded my speakers a whole price tier, when all I did was spend about $15 on some bits of wood


----------



## Kevin001

Mom is getting released from hospital soon .


----------



## Chevy396

Irish cream.


----------



## Kevin001

Got my baptism certificate in the mail today!


----------



## Wanderlust26

One of my orchids is loving the semi-water culture set up. It's growing two new roots. I'm so happy to see that.


----------



## Chevy396

I almost got a free wild Christmas turkey when I was hiking. They ran right in front of me, then onto the road and almost got hit by a car. I was so ready to grab one if they got hit. It's a good thing because I know where to go looking for them now if I get really hungry for turkey.


----------



## Kevin001

Dad sent me a christmas card


----------



## harrison

I spent the afternoon at Ikea with my wife. We used to go there sometimes with my son when he was little and the cafe hasn't changed at all. We actually had a good time - and she got what she wanted, so she's happy.

It was also funny to see how many people would actually buy the terrible hotdogs they sell there for a dollar. Whole families with one in their hot little hands as they tried to manoeuvre the huge trolleys back to the carpark.


----------



## Kevin001

They gave us an extension for our cable/internet bill .


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I danced to music while making sandwiches :boogie


----------



## BigWorldSmallGirl

I went on a run &#127939;&#127996;*♀
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Taaylah

I had a great therapy session today. I seriously love my therapist, he’s so nice. I think it’s already helped me a bit so far.


----------



## Kevin001

Taaylah said:


> I had a great therapy session today. I seriously love my therapist, he's so nice. I think it's already helped me a bit so far.


Thats great, its hard to find a good one .


----------



## Taaylah

Kevin001 said:


> Thats great, its hard to find a good one .


Thanks! I guess I got lucky then since this is my first one. We laughed a lot last session (when I wasn't talking about anything serious or crying lol) and he recommended me a tv show I should watch.


----------



## Kevin001

Taaylah said:


> Thanks! I guess I got lucky then since this is my first one. We laughed a lot last session (when I wasn't talking about anything serious or crying lol) and he recommended me a tv show I should watch.


Sweet


----------



## harrison

I managed to put some chairs together yesterday for my wife that she got at Ikea without getting annoyed enough to throw them out the window.

Quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Chevy396

I'm considering this as something good because it made me laugh. I was using google to give me directions to Five Guys and it kept telling me to do a u-turn. I literally went in a circle and then started thinking Google was having a go at me. Then I realized I was driving past the restaurant. Usually it tells you when to turn into your destination, but not this time.


----------



## Crisigv

I left work


----------



## tea111red

i didn't have to leave the house.


----------



## scooby

I rescued a bird today. Flew into my house, and my dog was barking at it. Poor thing was caught in the blinds. Another one of the birds was outside the window chirping and trying to get in the window, must have been family. Grabbed a towel and wrapped it up and set it free. Good deed.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I was able to eat 120 grams of protein today. And I think I figured a way to eat about 100 grams of protein every day, which is a pretty good amount given how much I weight and how much I workout.


----------



## Kevin001

Ok so wow looks like my one friend here will give me a lift home tonight....thank you God!


----------



## Chevy396

geraltofrivia said:


> I was able to eat 120 grams of protein today. And I think I figured a way to eat about 100 grams of protein every day, which is a pretty good amount given how much I weight and how much I workout.


Good job. If you aren't vegan, I think eggs are one of the best, most affordable ways to get lots of good protein. All of that stuff from eating babies is good for you. It's like stem cell therapy! :grin2:

Disclaimer: It's not really like stem cell therapy. I'm sure it has some extra benefits though. And peanut butter is great too if you averse to eating babies.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

solutionx said:


> Good job. If you aren't vegan, I think eggs are one of the best, most affordable ways to get lots of good protein. All of that stuff from eating babies is good for you. It's like stem cell therapy! :grin2:
> 
> Disclaimer: It's not really like stem cell therapy. I'm sure it has some extra benefits though. And peanut butter is great too if you averse to eating babies.


:cry
You didn't have to remind me of that. Pretty much every time I eat eggs I have to distract myself from what they actually are.


----------



## Chevy396

geraltofrivia said:


> :cry
> You didn't have to remind me of that. Pretty much every time I eat eggs I have to distract myself from what they actually are.


Sorry. If it helps, they aren't fertilized yet, so they are not even babies yet.


----------



## Lohikaarme

geraltofrivia said:


> :cry
> You didn't have to remind me of that. Pretty much every time I eat eggs I have to distract myself from what they actually are.





solutionx said:


> Sorry. If it helps, they aren't fertilized yet, so they are not even babies yet.


Eggs are essentially chicken periods. Have fun with that information :lol


----------



## Kilgore Trout

solutionx said:


> Sorry. If it helps, they aren't fertilized yet, so they are not even babies yet.


Oh, that's better 



Lohikaarme said:


> Eggs are essentially chicken periods. Have fun with that information :lol


I hate you :wife


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


> Eggs are essentially chicken periods. Have fun with that information :lol


Ok, now even I am grossed out.


----------



## harrison

Seem to have had a good night's sleep last night. I did the night before too - and it makes a huge difference for me.


----------



## Chevy396

I went to buy some kratom today and ended up getting a great deal at $100 for a half pound of capsules. The guy offered me a big discount for using cash so I went to the ATM which ended up giving me $60 extra without charging my card for it. I guess today is my lucky day.


----------



## Ckg2011

My Odyssey BMX Mid BB came in the mail today.


----------



## quietRiot10

My flu wasn't as bad today.


----------



## thebrazilian54

I didn't snap at anyone


----------



## Wren611

Someone offered to do something nice for me today. Just hope I have the nerve to take them up on it when the time comes.


----------



## Chevy396

My nephews cooked me make believe lunch. They made a menu for me to choose from, took my order and everything.  It was delicious.


----------



## Ckg2011

I had a really good nap today, I had a good session playing guitar along to YouTube videos also.


----------



## Kevin001

Coworker gave me a ride home.


----------



## Chevy396

I decided that I will go see a free therapist as long as I am able to request a female therapist who is non-religious. I had such a bad experience with my male, Christian douchebag therapist that I can't risk that bull**** again. He was too uptight for me to even talk about my sex life, and in the end he tried to force me onto anti-psychotics for no reason other than him maybe being uncomfortable with my lifestyle or something. Gotta love America. Freedom for everyone, as long as you're a good Christian boy.

In the end I won, but it was a traumatic pain in my ***, the opposite of what therapy is supposed to be.


----------



## harrison

I seem to have settled down a lot.


----------



## Kevin001

Got another subscriber


----------



## Kevin001

Heard my little sister listening to Christian music when I came home.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Spent the day alone with my mom. Went for a walk with her and had a surprisingly deep conversation.


----------



## Chevy396

Got a clean bill of health. No genetic heart defect. At least not that any implant can detect.


----------



## 0589471

solutionx said:


> My nephews cooked me make believe lunch. They made a menu for me to choose from, took my order and everything.  It was delicious.


This is so cute, it made my day :lol Very sweet.

I woke up before my alarm today, but actually felt well-rested despite my cold. My niece proceeded to crawl into my bed and scream "Auntie ARE YOU AWAKE!?"

Yes, this time I was. lol


----------



## harrison

Had a long lunch with my son, his gf and my wife - then went for a nice walk through the gardens in town. Don't get to spend that much time with his gf so it was lovely to see them together. But it did make me very tired - quite a hot day here today.


----------



## Ckg2011

My new BMX frame shipped today.


----------



## 0589471

My supervisor bought me some cold medicine because she knew I haven't been feeling well & that I was out. Super sweet :heart


----------



## LadyApathy

I ate pizza for dinner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reverie101

My money deposits on my check tonight


----------



## Reverie101

LadyApathy said:


> I ate pizza for dinner.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi


----------



## LadyApathy

Reverie101 said:


> Hi


Hi. Welcome back 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeofallout

Finally finished all the laundry.


----------



## Chevy396

I got my haircut at the mall and went to Burlington Coat Factory after. I found some pretty cool winter gloves that have a special texture on the fingertip that lets you still use your phone touch pad without taking off your gloves. That and a nice classy looking stocking cap for $20. I'm going to look "hot" this winter. Haha.


----------



## PandaBearx

Signed up for a gym membership & did a good workout


----------



## Chevy396

That holiday rest did me good. I was killing it on my hike today.


----------



## Sus y

Did 3 stop with a taxi and back home (4), one to leave home an aunt, another to buy water and the taxi asked what would be equivalent in my currency of about 0.18$ *FOR ALL, it was almost like a symbolic payment, plus helped me to get the bottles of water in the garage. I even asked twice how much I had to pay because I though I had it wrong, I don't know if he ask for little normally or if it was because I was telling to my aunt some sad things that happened to me in the past months and he got touched lol. I got his number for further occasions until I can fix my transport issue's situation :banana.


----------



## Kevin001

Sus y said:


> Did 3 stop with a taxi and back home (4), one to leave home an aunt, another to buy water and the taxi asked what would be equivalent in my currency of about 0,18$ FOR ALL, it was almost like a symbolic payment, plus helped me to get the bottles of water in the garage. I even asked twice how much I had to pay because I though I had it wrong, I don't know if he ask for little normally or if it was because I was telling to my aunt some sad things that happened to me in the past months and he got touched lol. I got his number for further occasions until I can fix my transport issue's situation :banana.


$18 for 4 trips??? Crazy where do you live lol. Its like $18 for one trip here. :frown2:


----------



## Sus y

Kevin001 said:


> $18 for 4 trips??? Crazy where do you live lol. Its like $18 for one trip here. :frown2:


LOL no, 0.18 like not even one $. I know, maybe he doesn't work on Sunday but still wanted to do the favor? Or maybe felt sorry for what I was telling? No idea, maybe he liked (as person) my aunt? Lol. It helped also that I didn't took much time in the stops and at the end it was all about 35 - 40 minutes? I didn't took the time either. Def really cheap even for my country.


----------



## Kevin001

Sus y said:


> LOL no, 0.18 like not even one $. I know, maybe he doesn't work on Sunday but still wanted to do the favor? Or maybe felt sorry for what I was telling? No idea, maybe he liked (as person) my aunt? Lol. It helped also that I didn't took much time in the stops and at the end it was all about 35 - 40 minutes? I didn't took the time either. Def really cheap even for my country.


18 cent???? People charge more than that to even think about picking you up lol. I'm jealous!


----------



## Johnny Walker

Today i found a way to do a thing in my job and in this way it is much easier


----------



## Sus y

Kevin001 said:


> 18 cent???? People charge more than that to even think about picking you up lol. I'm jealous!


Maybe he can buy a drink with that. With another taxi i was asked about 6 times that amount for a ride with one stop to leave a cousin at her home while I was going to mine and her house was in the route, not to mention that many of the won't help you with boxes or stuff you need to carry with and would charge more if you stop to buy things.


----------



## Kevin001

Sus y said:


> Maybe he can buy a drink with that. With another taxi i was asked about 6 times that amount for a ride with one stop to leave a cousin at her home while I was going to mine and her house was in the route, not to mention that many of the won't help you with boxes or stuff you need to carry with and would charge more if you stop to buy things.


Can't buy a stick of gum with that here lol.


----------



## LadyApathy

Bought 4 new pairs of skinny jeans and some new makeup. I hadn’t bought jeans in forever till now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Psychoelle

Had the sudden urge to bake some cupcakes this morning for the first time in a while. I had gone overboard and made twice as many as planned and decided to give many of them to my friends. 

They loved them!!!! I really wanna experiement a lot more with cake making now! It seems to be one of the few things I am confident with my talents these days.


----------



## Chevy396

I was able to run about 1/3 of my 4.5 mile daily hike.


----------



## Kevin001

Seems like I overpaid my last health insurance bill....extra money now yay.


----------



## Sus y

Got a gift!! :banana


----------



## Kevin001

Uncle was able to pick me up phew.


----------



## Kevin001

Sus y said:


> Got a gift!! :banana


:O


----------



## Sus y

Kevin001 said:


> :O


It was just a raw apple vinegar bottle (I was searching for and couldn't find it in any nearby store) and few other things alike lol. But a gift is a gift :clap

BTW Called the cheap taxi again, we had sort kind of an incident. I really should stop talking while other people is driving :crying:, I said something shocking and this guy ate the whole sidewalk and the car got stuck and we had to get out of the car to help the situation lol, I'm glad I wasn't alone, I was kind of terrified also concerned about this dude's car, I really hope all is fine and the car is ok because he charge so little. :crying:

Wait... this isn't the thread for that story uppps, well... to late. ahaha


----------



## Kevin001

Sus y said:


> It was just a raw apple vinegar bottle (I was searching for and couldn't find it in any nearby store) and few other things alike lol. But a gift is a gift :clap
> 
> BTW Called the cheap taxi again, we had sort kind of an incident. I really should stop talking while other people is driving :crying:, I said something shocking and this guy ate the whole sidewalk and the car got stuck and we had to get out of the car to help the situation lol, I'm glad I wasn't alone, I was kind of terrified also concerned about this dude's car, I really hope all is fine and the car is ok because he charge so little. :crying:


Must have a crush :laugh:

Oh glad you're ok


----------



## Sus y

Kevin001 said:


> Must have a crush :laugh:
> 
> Oh glad you're ok


Lol, I think it was just the shocking stuff I was telling. Yes, I'm ok  first I was all like :afr:help:fall , then I came back home, had an ice cream and forgot about everything, :clap. I think I'm too happish for the ice cream, this is the second threat I mentioned it. :laugh:


----------



## quietRiot10

I had long conversations with two people, one who I have not spoken to much before other than hi and bye. I also didn't let it get to me when I had nothing to say to another person. :clap


----------



## Taaylah

I went to a kickboxing class the other day. I was so nervous all day before the class, at one point I was literally shaking. But I went anyway and it was really fun!


----------



## quietRiot10

Taaylah said:


> I went to a kickboxing class the other day. I was so nervous all day before the class, at one point I was literally shaking. But I went anyway and it was really fun!


That sounds really cool! I would like to do something similar.


----------



## Taaylah

quietRiot10 said:


> That sounds really cool! I would like to do something similar.


You should go for it! I'm thin but not in shape at all, and didn't know the first thing about how to throw a punch, but they teach you everything and are understanding of your fitness level (I can barely do one push up or a crunch lol). Everyone was really nice, especially the trainers, and there were people of all fitness levels there.


----------



## 8888

I learned some interesting things about myself rereading some old journal entries.


----------



## brexbre

I took an uber ride to go to my psychiatrist appointment and had a talked with my mom


----------



## cuppy

I was having a blah day but then I bathed and made a decent meal for myself so now I feel better


----------



## 0589471

I spent the day with my nieces and nephews. They're the best kids, so funny and energetic. It's adorable seeing them get all excited when I show up "Auntie Allie!!!" and kind of sad when their little faces crunch up and they start bawling when I have to leave. Today they gave me a stack of paper they scribbled all over to take home with me. Very cute.


----------



## harrison

Had a great day at my favourite mall with my wife. I like just sitting there sometimes while she goes off shopping and watching everyone around me - it's fun. It's nice to see all the families and people there and feeling part of it all. It makes me feel very lucky to have been born in this country.


----------



## Lohikaarme

The guy who brought the coffee gave my dog a biscuit like he always does when he comes over, she was so ecstatic her tail almost fell off, she was wagging it so hard :lol


----------



## Chevy396

I tried out this new memory foam mattress pad on top of my regular mattress. It is amazing, I slept like a rock. I got it to put in my 5th wheel.


----------



## quietRiot10

Someone bought me a coffee at work.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Someone just bought me a burrito, exactly the way i like it.. No spicy stuff, i'm a serious wimp when it comes to those matters.

And i never told them "exactly the way i like it".. and it was delicious..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My dad gave me his old iPhone 7


----------



## Overdrive

One track coming up on a VA vinyl compilation + an album coming up on tape, two different labels. 2018 starts rly good. :yes


----------



## Timeofallout

I have my son today for the first time in a week. When he pulled up in the car he was so excited to see me and said "I missed you daddy". 

I about lost my **** fighting back tears. 

So happy to spend some time with him today :smile2:


----------



## 0589471

Timeofallout said:


> I have my son today for the first time in a week. When he pulled up in the car he was so excited to see me and said "I missed you daddy".
> 
> I about lost my **** fighting back tears.
> 
> So happy to spend some time with him today :smile2:


awwwwwwww I was going to ask about him. I'm so glad you get to spend time with him!! :squeeze I would definitely just cry.


----------



## Chevy396

Woke up to a blizzard this morning. I finally get to test out my 4 wheel drive. I'll try to get a picture later.


----------



## Timeofallout

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Timeofallout said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have my son today for the first time in a week. When he pulled up in the car he was so excited to see me and said "I missed you daddy".
> 
> I about lost my **** fighting back tears.
> 
> So happy to spend some time with him today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awwwwwwww I was going to ask about him. I'm so glad you get to spend time with him!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would definitely just cry.
Click to expand...

Well it's really nice that you were thinking of him  We've been playing with his Legos and watching Umi Zumi all morning thus far.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I'm one day closer to my death.


----------



## 0589471

geraltofrivia said:


> I'm one day closer to my death.


): noooo you can't go anywhere!!! I need to compete with you and your cleverness!!!


----------



## Overdrive

geraltofrivia said:


> I'm one day closer to my death.


Not on my watch, you're stuck for eternity with me.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Overdrive said:


> Not on my watch, you're stuck for eternity with me.


Are we at least going to have sex? I don't wanna be an eternal virgin.


----------



## Overdrive

geraltofrivia said:


> Are we at least going to have sex? I don't wanna be an eternal virgin.


Yes !, soon you will rejoy to the fullness my child.


----------



## Lohikaarme

^a sweeping romance is brewing


----------



## Chevy396

My back is finally starting to curve in the right direction without any effort when I sit and when I stand. This has been a long painful road, first of denial and painkiller abuse to cover it up instead of fixing it, then when it got so bad that I could hardly stand and got out of shape until I had a stroke. Finally I made a decision to work on it and it has been so painful that some days I thought I might actually die of pain and anxiety. Expensive too since I've had to pay for so much kratom when my doctor stopped prescribing painkillers. 

Don't ever let poor posture go unchecked. I literally almost became homeless and died from it. Sounds crazy, but it happened over such a long period of time while ignoring it that most of the time I didn't even remember why I couldn't work and felt so bad. People on here are probably getting sick of me talking about it, but I really want to scare people into working on their posture if they sit at the computer or TV for more than a couple of hours per day. If you can prevent this pain and never have to deal with it then my suffering will have been worth something.


----------



## Kevin001

Mom apologized for the way she's been acting.....wow God answered my prayers.


----------



## Kevin001

No late fee....phew.


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## discoveryother

went to optometrist


----------



## 0589471

somebody actually seems to enjoy talking to me lol


----------



## SplendidBob

Actually enjoyed the library volunteering. Apart from the pain, but keep it positive eh Bobbert?



geraltofrivia said:


> Are we at least going to have sex? I don't wanna be an eternal virgin.





Overdrive said:


> Yes !, soon you will rejoy to the fullness my child.


Pics.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> ): noooo you can't go anywhere!!! I need to compete with you and your cleverness!!!


Sorry I didn't see this when you posted it. Probably because Overdrive had quoted me as well in this same page and I got distracted.
Thanks for the nice words 



splendidbob said:


> Pics.


Unfortunately posting pics of my eternal private parts would get me eternally banned.
But you can always use your imagination.


----------



## SplendidBob

geraltofrivia said:


> Unfortunately posting pics of my eternal private parts would get me eternally banned.
> But you can always use your imagination.


It's ok, you or @Overdrive can pm me the pics of the joining ceremony.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

splendidbob said:


> It's ok, you or @Overdrive can pm me the pics of the joining ceremony.


I'm out of jokes. And joining pics.
Your persistence puts me in a difficult position.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Overdrive

splendidbob said:


> It's ok, you or @*Overdrive* can pm me the pics of the joining ceremony.


If you donate to our Patreon those items will be in the package :

- Limited edition *VHS*
- Nude posters 
- Used underwear
- Various pubes


----------



## SplendidBob

Overdrive said:


> If you donate to our Patreon those items will be in the package :
> 
> - Limited edition *VHS*
> - Nude posters
> - Used underwear
> - Various pubes


Bah, how do I know the underwear and pubes won't be from some sexy woman?

I know how this "pubes and underwear in the post" scam works.


----------



## Wren611

I finally got something in the post that I ordered last year, that made me very happy!


----------



## Overdrive

splendidbob said:


> Bah, how do I know the underwear and pubes won't be from some sexy woman?


It smell like old cheese.


----------



## SplendidBob

Overdrive said:


> It smell like old cheese.


Good enough, ive donated.


----------



## Gamgee

Two teachers were sick = only one class. Yay!


----------



## PandaBearx

Bought myself a new laptop case and now I just have to stress the textbooks...


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

I'm at a different gym on the west coast!

(And the Rape Culture is the same as in the Southwest!!) yippeee!!


----------



## Lohikaarme

My personalized calendar arrived!


----------



## quietRiot10

Chatted successfully to someone new.


----------



## Chevy396

My old jeans staid up without a belt on. Just a year ago they fell off without one and it led to a pretty embarrassing incident when I was falsely arrested and wasn't wearing underwear. Anyway, this means I'm gaining a lot of muscle in my legs from all of the hiking and weightlifting.


----------



## harrison

I got to the airport to pick up my son much too early - so I spent ages wandering around looking at the shops and eating at a place I like there. Then when my son got back we had a drink and I took a pretty good selfie of us.


----------



## Kevin001

Church was lit today, the songs were so what I needed and excellent service. I was coughing a lot though...ugh.


----------



## Rhythmbat

I got sick and one of the capsules was making me bad, but i dropped it and now i'm better and i get to stay at home (umm... in a different way at least) and watch an entire 5 hour stream of a let's play of The Shadow of the Colossus with Cry and the late night crew.


----------



## Kevin001

Lyft driver tonight was a Christian and we talked about God .


----------



## Lohikaarme

1-month streak.


----------



## forever in flux

Kevin001 said:


> Church was lit today, the songs were so what I needed and excellent service. I was coughing a lot though...ugh.


What songs did they play? Is it hymns or something else?

I find most hymns dull. Jerusalem is a classic though, probably my favourite hymn, takes me back to Euro 96


* *




Looks like a posh BNP rally


----------



## Kevin001

forever in flux said:


> What songs did they play? Is it hymns or something else?
> 
> I find most hymns dull. Jerusalem is a classic though, probably my favourite hymn, takes me back to Euro 96
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a posh BNP rally


Oh um contemporary songs.


----------



## forever in flux

Kevin001 said:


> Oh um contemporary songs.


Pop music? Or modern christian music, like christian rock etc?


----------



## Kevin001

forever in flux said:


> Pop music? Or modern christian music, like christian rock etc?


Modern christian songs.....like the radio station klove .


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Kevin001 said:


> Oh um contemporary songs.





forever in flux said:


> Pop music? Or modern christian music, like christian rock etc?


Need a bit of Tbone down at the alter -


----------



## Chevy396

This is pretty amazing what is going on in my brain right now. I have been getting flooded with random good memory after good memory and I'm actually having no trouble accessing them. I think my PTSD "cure" that I came up with and used on myself might actually be the real deal. Normally I have a lot of trouble pulling up good memories without them being drowned out by anxiety and negative ones. To the point where most of the time my brain just sort of refuses to remember much at all from the past.

For the last year since going through my self-therapy/brain hack it has been getting easier and easier and then the last few days has been pretty nice. Finally I can just let my mind wander to the past and not be worried about what will trigger me. It's a good feeling that I haven't been anywhere near in a very long time.

I'm reluctant to give out the details of what all I did until I am sure it is completely safe, but you can bet I will be following up with this project and figure out exactly what it was that caused this change. In general it was a very complex and intense type of CBT and exposure therapy for PTSD.

Edit: Part of this is also due to starting Celexa recently I'm sure.


----------



## forever in flux

ANX1 said:


> Need a bit of Tbone down at the alter -


lol where is it that from? The rapping was quality, I didn't see that coming


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

forever in flux said:


> lol where is it that from? The rapping was quality, I didn't see that coming


A movie called "The Fighting Temptations".

It stars Beyonce who puts on a good performance -






Definitely makes a day good if feeling down.

Tbone has other songs on Youtube and second half of song is the part to watch -


----------



## forever in flux

ANX1 said:


> Tbone has other songs on Youtube and second half of song is the part to watch -


I like his flow, reminds of early 90's hip-hop and Eminem when he speeds up. It's really catchy. It's rare that I enjoy listening and watching music on the first time hearing it, even if it's from one of my favourite bands.

Which album of his should I start with? Is the album this track is from any good?

EDIT: Oh he's a Christian rapper, is this why I've never heard of him?

Don't really know much Christian stuff. I like POD and Blindside though


* *




vbX2392xnc


----------



## lizzy19

I went to the gym and a good bakery I haven’t gone in a while to


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

forever in flux said:


> I like his flow, reminds of early 90's hip-hop and Eminem when he speeds up. It's really catchy. It's rare that I enjoy listening and watching music on the first time hearing it, even if it's from one of my favourite bands.
> 
> Which album of his should I start with? Is the album this track is from any good?
> 
> EDIT: Oh he's a Christian rapper, is this why I've never heard of him?
> 
> Don't really know much Christian stuff. I like POD and Blindside though
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vbX2392xnc


He seems to have good and bad songs (some are too slow which are hard to listen to). I only looked him up after seeing his rapping in that movie. Never heard of him until watched that movie.

His rap has no curse words and why it is nicer to listen to for most people.


----------



## Chihuahualover93

I actually had a good conversation with my mother when we went out to breakfast.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I sorted a payment arrangement


----------



## komorikun

Didn't happen today but:

I'm pleased with my new turntable spice rack. I got 2 of them. Small one and medium sized one. Haven't put the larger one to use yet.

I'm also happy with my new hanging shower caddy. I tried a caddy that you stick on the wall of the shower with command strips (specially made for moist environments) but it fell off twice. Very frustrating. I complained and got a free set of more command strips but it fell again. Weird cause the little soap holder has stayed up. Never had any problems with normal command strips (for regular dry environments).


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I'm also happy with my new hanging shower caddy. I tried a caddy that you stick on the wall of the shower with command strips (specially made for moist environments) but it fell off twice. Very frustrating. I complained and got a free set of more command strips but it fell again. Weird cause the little soap holder has stayed up. Never had any problems with normal command strips (for regular dry environments).


 Did you scrub the surface with alcohol first? If it's a smooth surface with no residue on it they should stick.


----------



## Steve French

Actually finished something today. Did my pre-calculus final. I was quite tired and off my game but still came out with only two wrong. Pulled a 94% for the course. Got going on 4 more. Feels good to have at least a bit of direction.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

I'm learning to experiment with meditation videos on YouTube?

There are some for:

Mental Cleansing

Worry

Anxiety

Relaxation

Stress Relief

Inner Child Getting Rid of Guilt/Anger/Resentment

Pretty cool stuff, man!!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Got my herb script renewed, got my xrays done, & tried to help a little girl find her dog


----------



## Wanderlust26

Just finished my tax return. ^_^ Also, got my favorite beverages and chocolates that were on sale today.


----------



## Overdrive

Just received these bad boys in the mail today <3 :

https://www.discogs.com/Annanan-Maroje-T-The-Brooklyn-Sessions/release/10398213

https://www.discogs.com/Identified-Patient-Sophie-du-Palais-Aborting-Your-Dreams/release/10947288

https://www.discogs.com/Ernestas-Sadau-Gonzo-On-Tour-/release/10907338


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Did you scrub the surface with alcohol first? If it's a smooth surface with no residue on it they should stick.


Yes, I used alcohol. The shower walls are plastic. It did stick for a few days but once I put my shampoo and conditioner in it, it fell off. These weren't big bottles or anything- well under the weight limit. I think the strips just couldn't handle the combination of the weight and the humid/moist environment.

Now I want to use the shower caddy somewhere else (with normal strips) but the only problem is the walls of this apartment are weird. They are textured.

Like this:


----------



## Kevin001

Found/got all my skin products from the store.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Now I want to use the shower caddy somewhere else (with normal strips) but the only problem is the walls of this apartment are weird. They are textured.
> 
> Like this:


 My guess would be the sticky power of the strips will likely be reduced by about half unless the sticky part manages to conform more than you would think and also adheres to the little dimples.

Not so sure they will still come off as easily as they normally do, though. I have a whiteboard I recently bought and I put it up on my bedroom wall (drywall) with command strips. It's shown no signs of falling off but it might damage the wall when/if I eventually take it down.

I also have a command hook on the inside of my door that holds my coat and hat. The door is somewhat textured and it hasn't fallen off yet. Been there maybe 3 months.

I love command hooks (I hate putting holes in things) but those things are expensive for what they are.


----------



## harrison

Great lunch with my son and my wife.


----------



## Kevin001

Heard this amazing song at church. I talked to the girl afterwards and asked what was the name. She said it was an original by her and she wrote it years ago. Her name was Amanda and gorgeous. We shook hands and she mentioned seeing me before. But she was legit, way out of my league though lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Got my money order for work...$200. I've spent so much money lately but glad that all my current "bills" are taken care of .


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I spent an hour & a half practicing singing/playing and filmed some of it too


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My orders have arrived, I sent out two job applications, & I posted my ads for guitar lessons as well as items I want to sell


----------



## Rhythmbat

I saw a friend and someone misgendered me (it was quiet funny).


----------



## Mellon Collie

Having fun playing a game, was having such a good time I didn't want to stop to study!


----------



## SparklingWater

Extricating myself from a business I was helping a friend with. Happy to not have to worry about it anymore. Have my own stuff to take care of.


----------



## Chevy396

I found an opportunity to start state of the art stem cell therapy.


----------



## Wanderlust26

My echeveria is bouncing back. ^_^ I'm still not sure what happened. Either I stressed it out with too much sunlight or I damaged its roots during repotting. Also, my climbing aloe is growing 6 pups! I'm gonna have trouble finding space for them later on.


----------



## calimerc

I had a cup of coffee and quite enjoyed it


----------



## Steve French

Sold all my bs quite efficiently, with little stress or haggling, within the span of 24 hours. Also, some lady came up to me at the school out of the blue and praised my consistent effort and work ethic. That was nice.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Rewarding myself with a margarita because I was really irritated with many irrelevant questions on the job application I just finished. Ha....


----------



## Kevin001

Finally got a haircut


----------



## Kevin001

Lady saw my I Am Second bracelet and mentioned she watches the videos.....I was like yay!


----------



## tea111red

This was yesterday. Fireman and I smiled big at each other, lol. I saw him looking at me and smiled big, then he did, too.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> This was yesterday. Fireman and I smiled big at each other, lol. I saw him looking at me and smiled big, then he did, too.


:grin2:


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> :grin2:


It'll probably be the highlight of my week. Haha.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> This was yesterday. Fireman and I smiled big at each other, lol. I saw him looking at me and smiled big, then he did, too.


Faint and he should come to your rescue.  :grin2:


----------



## tea111red

ANX1 said:


> Faint and he should come to your rescue.  :grin2:


Lol  :blush


----------



## MyViewsMatter

Today I treated a co-worker out to lunch during our lunch break


----------



## tehuti88

Discovered this: https://www.reddit.com/r/BeforeNAfterAdoption/ Happy tears.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> Lol  :blush


 :grin2:


----------



## trendyfool

I did the following today:

--had an adult driving lesson cause I'm a scrub who still doesn't have his license
--volunteered at the alternative library and covered for somebody who didn't show up >_>
--went on a (bad) date
--shadowed sound at the alt library during the show tonight
--drank wine with my roommates and actually had a good time
--called my brother
--deposited my checks and withdrew rent money to give to my roommate


----------



## Kevin001

Church was good. Met my friend's friend and her family. She was lovely and really felt the Holy Spirit in her.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Two of my succulent leaf cuttings grew roots.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Told an old friend I have missed them and want to meet up with them soon. They said they have missed me back, followed by 2 exclamation marks at that


----------



## discoveryother

had a nice meetup with some new people


----------



## minicooper

I am getting a scholarship


----------



## Sus y

I catch up a guy looking at me at the supermarket, no 3 times, 4 times, I mean several times, many times! (there was a long queue to buy so we spend more than an hour in the line...). I got a bit anxious as for his reasons to keep looking at me despite he knew I knew he was looking at me, for which I started to see around if there was a way to hide a bit from him but there was nothing I could do so then I said yo myself _**** it!_ and ignored him :b

It felt so good to just ignore him and let him look at me as much as he wanted to without having a worry.



minicooper said:


> I am getting a scholarship


Wow congrats!


----------



## minicooper

Sus y said:


> Wow congrats!


Thanks Sus y!


----------



## kivi

Today, I was in studying room and opened the window before I started studying to get some air. This room is on the ground floor and when I turned back there was a cat! I think she came from the window.  We talked a bit and she jumped on my lap.


----------



## Kevin001

Church was good today. They missed me and the service was great, took 2 1/2 pages of notes .


----------



## Lohikaarme

Have lost 10 kilos since New Year's :boogie


----------



## Chevy396

Yay, my etiz supplier is throwing in some extras for free since they are having shipping delays and I complained. That is how you get repeat customers. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Church was good. Starting talking to this awesome lady who is pregnant. Very attractive and heart really on fire for Jesus. She was telling me how her and her husband really made it through a rough patch but God restored.


----------



## 0589471

Decided to try and go back to church. It's been a very long time. I needed some peace and guidance, with such a conflicted heart right now. It went very well, and I was pleased with the joy and wisdom I experienced. I feel like I can survive anything right now, and while loss is probable in my future, it's only physical. I won't lose myself entirely to this.


----------



## Overdrive

Lohikaarme said:


> Have lost 10 kilos since New Year's :boogie


Well done !


----------



## unsocial lego

Went bowling for a work event. It was my first time ever bowling, I didn't do as bad as I thought I was going to do. I'm really glad I made myself go because I wasn't going to initially.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Overdrive said:


> Well done !


Ty ^^


----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Decided to try and go back to church. It's been a very long time. I needed some peace and guidance, with such a conflicted heart right now. It went very well, and I was pleased with the joy and wisdom I experienced. I feel like I can survive anything right now, and while loss is probable in my future, it's only physical. I won't lose myself entirely to this.


----------



## Kevin001

My phone wouldn't charge today and I was freaking out thinking I would need to find a new one asap....but it just started charging after I prayed.....I'm almost in tears. God is good.


----------



## Wanderlust26

After days of sitting around too much, I decided to walk to the grocery store instead of driving. The whole walking trip totaled to about an hour; it felt really good.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Wanderlust26 said:


> After days of sitting around too much, I decided to walk to the grocery store instead of driving. The whole walking trip totaled to about an hour; it felt really good.


I walked too & from the drugstore myself after a week of basically being agoraphobic. Anxiety was decently high but I managed and overall t was good too


----------



## Kevin001

Mom said she's not leaving the entire month of July so I might not move . I can breathe easier by not rushing to find a place.


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

I took a computer break.


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

I searched which fonts are most legible. I'm going for Arial 12 point font. People most prefer Arial for point 12 font. Overall, people most prefer Verdana.


----------



## Wren611

I stroked a cat.


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

I played 21 questions with my co-workers.
I opened up to my co-workers.
Finished Week 4 for Science of Happiness.
Donated $1 to GiveDirectly.
Installed 7+ Taskbar Tweaker on my computer, I can reorder my Google Chrome windows with this program.


----------



## Kevin001

Got a full paycheck


----------



## Chevy396

Wren611 said:


> I stroked a cat.


This is all I can picture in my head...






Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

Decided to start looking for a maid for my RV. Shouldn't cost too much, I just hate cleaning when I could be working or getting high/resting.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wren611

SolutionX said:


> This is all I can picture in my head...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Um. I don't think I wanna click that.


----------



## Chevy396

Wren611 said:


> Um. I don't think I wanna click that.


You never saw Austin Powers? Me neither really, just saw a lot of those clips back when it came out.


----------



## Kevin001

Went to church and ate lunch with my twin.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I listened to Gin Wigmore.


----------



## Kevin001

Friend finally dropped my book off lol.


----------



## fredg61

I woke up this morning. I thanked God for another opportunity today.


----------



## Wanderlust26

My request for unemployment benefits got approved! I nearly cried. It was first rejected due to some kind of error apparently.... They didn't explain it so I still don't quite understand it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I made an arrangement to buy a used guitar


----------



## minicooper

Went for a walk with my family and we saw a beautiful rainbow


----------



## procion

I had a date today. I didn't find it successful, but it's still a big step for me. I don't go to dates often, dating is hard for me. This was the first time in the last three years.


----------



## Kevin001

I did good grocery shopping.


----------



## 0589471

met an old friend for coffee. Her kids have gotten so big, I miss them.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I found an mp3 of a West African Sufi chant that I used to meditate to a few years ago, I’ve been looking for it for a long time


----------



## johnreese86

I woke up this morning to find that Barcelona got kicked out of the Champions League.


----------



## Kevin001

Church service was good online.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

This youtuber that I like posted something new today after a long while.

And this other youtuber that I really like also posted something new today after a really long while!

:yay :boogie


----------



## unsocial lego

I weighed myself today and I'm down around 15 lbs from my average weight. I don't love my job but if this is the result I'll keep working here. Since I doubt I have the motivation to exercise on my own.


----------



## Steve French

I had my lab returned. It covered 50% of the marks available from the lab component of this course. I was quite unsure about it. I did not put my best effort in and talked out my *** at times. Well, it worked once again. 100% on er.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Kevin001 said:


> Church service was good online.


You go to an online Church?


----------



## Kevin001

Mabel Pines said:


> You go to an online Church?


No I was sick, it was an online live stream


----------



## Mabel Pines

Kevin001 said:


> No I was sick, it was an online live stream


I'm glad that you were still able to listen to the sermon, even though you were sick.


----------



## Kevin001

Mabel Pines said:


> I'm glad that you were still able to listen to the sermon, even though you were sick.


And take notes!


----------



## Mabel Pines

Kevin001 said:


> And take notes!


I do that, too, so I can look over my notes later to be edified.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

I finally got the courage to go in and get my tooth looked at, have a tooth infection, got PCN for it.


----------



## Crisigv

My car insurance went down by almost $10 a month for next year. That'll help a bit.


----------



## Jisela

i actually slept really good last night, and woke up feeling pretty alright


----------



## SplendidBob

Went on a walk and decided to make a podcast of me talking my inane thoughts as I went. Unfortunately (or fortunately) the wind was too high making it basically unusable, however I did on the course of the walk run into a gentleman chicken and his wife wandering along the road which amused me greatly so I decided to film it, then a cyclist came down the road with a "wtf" look on his face.

Was fun though. Adventures almost.


----------



## Paper Samurai

I finished a small side project I was working on.


----------



## Discat

Got my meds 💕 Had no social anxiety


----------



## harrison

Met my ex-wife at the mall again. We like going there. She got some jeans she likes and saw a coat she wants for her birthday.


----------



## Rains

I got a nice pair of new slippers.


----------



## 0589471

one of the girls I used to work with the longest texted me this morning inviting me to a birthday lunch next week to celebrate our birthdays. It was a tradition since our birthdays were a couple days apart, we'd just celebrate them together in the office. It felt really good to be remembered and invited


----------



## SplendidBob

Rains said:


> I got a nice pair of new slippers.


Nice and comfy I hope 

I moisturised my feet the other day. After two days of super long walks, and a lot of gym time they were ****ed. So I put my **** moisturiser on them and put them in some comfy socks and it was very (mm).

Moisturise your face, moisturise your beard, moisturise your feet. Put moisturiser on everything. *Everything*. In a frenzy (with wild eyes).


----------



## quietRiot10

I was asked if I wanted to become permanent at my job and get more hours. :smile2:


----------



## minicooper

I got a job


----------



## Kilgore Trout

My birthday candle was a question mark. I'd feel real bad if I had to stare at my real age all the time.
Funny thing is I hadn't even told them that I hate to be reminded of my age so it was a nice surprise.
(There was a reason they did that but it's too long for here)


----------



## Alpha Tauri

geraltofrivia said:


>


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Alpha Tauri said:


>


I am a mystery


----------



## jolene23

I made profile on instagram again. Everything is good for now. We'll see, maybe I can post there regularly.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

I unified the realm of Britannia against the English contesting our borders. So yeah, That's good.


----------



## jolene23

minicooper said:


> I got a job


Congratulations and good luck on new job. &#128578;


----------



## AnnaFOtero

*Something good happened to me today*

I was very social with my employees today it was progress. And they actually listened about were interacting back.


----------



## Kevin001

My watch came in  Love it.


----------



## Chevy396

I made sushi.


----------



## Kevin001

I had a really nice lyft driver tonight...really made my night. She was super friendly and just had a nice positive vibe about her. Plus her vehicle was top notch .


----------



## 0589471

My cousin's dog (who went missing for a month now) was FINALLY returned to her. Someone was indeed keeping her, but I think the pressure got to them and they finally released her. Someone else recovered her & turned her over, and though the dog was dirty, she smelled like perfume and was well-fed, according to my aunt. Glad that she's been found and is well.


----------



## Kevin001

Church was good and the pastor gave me his number.


----------



## komorikun

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> My cousin's dog (who went missing for a month now) was FINALLY returned to her. Someone was indeed keeping her, but I think the pressure got to them and they finally released her. Someone else recovered her & turned her over, and though the dog was dirty, she smelled like perfume and was well-fed, according to my aunt. Glad that she's been found and is well.


Who was keeping the dog?


----------



## 0589471

komorikun said:


> Who was keeping the dog?


We're not sure, but my cousin had been getting a few antagonizing phone calls from someone claiming they knew who had the dog, but wasn't going to give her over, they quite loved her and planned on keeping her. It went back and forth I guess, and then she stopped hearing from them. She wanted to get police involved at one point, but as we all know, that's not going to do anything.

Something must've happened, either the dog got out again or they just decided to let her go, feeling pressure since someone notified her they had her. All I know is, the dog was found roaming somewhere outside, and she was picked up & dropped off at a shelter, where my aunt went to pick her up. Either that or the person who turned her over to the shelter lied about "finding her" and actually WAS the person keeping her, not sure. The shelter wouldn't say who it was.


----------



## Sus y

I got some yummy cookies! :clap



minicooper said:


> I got a job


:yay


geraltofrivia said:


> My birthday candle was a question mark. I'd feel real bad if I had to stare at my real age all the time.
> Funny thing is I hadn't even told them that I hate to be reminded of my age so it was a nice surprise.
> (There was a reason they did that but it's too long for here)


Awesome! 



jolene23 said:


> I made profile on instagram again. Everything is good for now. We'll see, maybe I can post there regularly.


Great! Next time if you feel like deleting it, just put privacy on and stop posing for a week or so before you take a final decision, also if you like to make art, craft, cakes or whatever, you can post pics of that instead of you, or landscapes, quotes as I previously suggested. :smile2:

I don't use Instagram for posting pics, just to follow trends but I'm thinking of starting to post as I could possibly change of job by the end of the year and a next one could be more socially demanding, so I'll have to start posting in all the social media maybe plus linked.



AnnaFOtero said:


> I was very social with my employees today it was progress. And they actually listened about were interacting back.


:clap, good for you!



A Toxic Butterfly said:


> My cousin's dog (who went missing for a month now) was FINALLY returned to her. Someone was indeed keeping her, but I think the pressure got to them and they finally released her. Someone else recovered her & turned her over, and though the dog was dirty, she smelled like perfume and was well-fed, according to my aunt. Glad that she's been found and is well.


What an excellent news!

My parents got a dog for my bro when he was a little kid, the pet got sick but nothing serious, the vet said it needed hospitalization and when they went the next day to see him the vet said it was dead, my parents claimed the body but he said he had to get rid of it, they left with suspicious and then, a year after or so, they found out the vet actually took the dog for him and they couldn't take it back from him as he said they'll need to fight for the dog. Been other times, having two little kids back then and planning to relocate etc, they weren't in position for it but my parents still remember that dog every now and then. It happened something similar, again with my bro's parrot, my bro used to let him fly around, free on the threes and such, and he will always come back before it was dark, but one time he never came back and we almost daily hear the parrot calling my bro from the neighbor house, but he insisted the parrot was his pet and learn my bro nickname because we yelled a lot, eventually after about two years he stopped calling my bro, we never tried to get him back either because the parrot had no documentation (back then it was really common here that parrots didn't have any documentation as they were easily found around and people just used to take them as pets, sadly they aren't so common now).


----------



## Crisigv

Had a nice meetup with some SAS members.


----------



## Sus y

Meet up at lunch with an old friend.



Crisigv said:


> Had a nice meetup with some SAS members.


That sounds awesome! I'm glad for you.


----------



## Goodlntentions

A girl complimented me on my looks today.


----------



## 0589471

Since today was sucky I thought I'd put down yesterday's highlight. I'd been wanting to go to the movies for awhile but I've never been someone to go by myself. For once both my siblings wanted to see the same movie, so all three of us went to see "A Quiet Place" last night. The theater was overcrowded and mostly filled with teenagers, much to our irritation (and my anxiety) but despite the long line, we made it to our movie on time and had a really nice time. Thankfully all the teens weren't in our theater, so it was nice and quiet. I don't care what critics say, I enjoyed the movie.


----------



## Ai

I got to sleep in today and though I now work tomorrow, it's only for a few hours. So, a few extra bucks, I have a reason to force myself out of the house, and I don't have to deal with the mental and physical exhaustion of a full day. I'm also off Saturday, which literally *never* happens...


----------



## minicooper

I helped with therapy sessions for autistic children. One of them walked in circles around me; one koala hugged my leg. They're so adorable!


----------



## Chevy396

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> We're not sure, but my cousin had been getting a few antagonizing phone calls from someone claiming they knew who had the dog, but wasn't going to give her over, they quite loved her and planned on keeping her. It went back and forth I guess, and then she stopped hearing from them. She wanted to get police involved at one point, but as we all know, that's not going to do anything.
> 
> Something must've happened, either the dog got out again or they just decided to let her go, feeling pressure since someone notified her they had her. All I know is, the dog was found roaming somewhere outside, and she was picked up & dropped off at a shelter, where my aunt went to pick her up. Either that or the person who turned her over to the shelter lied about "finding her" and actually WAS the person keeping her, not sure. The shelter wouldn't say who it was.


That's really weird. I'd be creeped out and put up a security camera watching my dog after that.


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> Had a nice meetup with some SAS members.


Wow that is crazy lol. I know a lot of you guys live in Canada though . Can't imagine meeting a few of you guys all at the same time, it would be surreal.


----------



## 552569

I danced with my boyfriend in a room full of people without a care in the world, no anxiety.


----------



## seff

Im not dead

👍


----------



## discopotato

I was woken up by my cat rubbing his face in mine


----------



## 629753

I went to school


----------



## 629753

tehuti88 said:


> NOOOOOOOO! I like your threads (if you're in fact a real person...I'm not sure), but there is already a thread for this!
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f34/something-good-that-happened-today-7660/


Yes, giving us a locked thread to post, sure is helpful :lol


----------



## Wanderlust26

Whole Foods has a lot of my favorite chocolate brands on sale. :3


----------



## GeomTech

Skewlwork is donzo! *relaxed sigh*


----------



## Slacker

Weight has always been a problem for my loud Italian family.

My dad told me that I've inspired him, mom and even my older brother to start exercising. They have dusted off the ole treadmill and stationary bike.

Was nice to hear . Who knew I could inspire anyone... hah!


----------



## 552569

Had a phone interview today and it went well, they want me to come in for a face-to-face interview!!! :yay


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

CurrentlyJaded said:


> I danced with my boyfriend in a room full of people without a care in the world, no anxiety.


Reminds me of this song -


----------



## Kevin001

Signed up for scripturetyper.com  It'll help with scripture memorizing!


----------



## Kevin001

Church was awesome and got a free shirt!


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> Church was awesome and got a free shirt!


You're lucky, I never get a free t-shirt at satanic church. We have to steal them.


----------



## 552569

ANX1 said:


> Reminds me of this song -


Aww, how beautiful. Love that song and Carlos Santana!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

CurrentlyJaded said:


> Aww, how beautiful. Love that song and Carlos Santana!


:yes


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My mother and I visited my Nona today for mother's day. That was nice.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> My mother and I visited my Nona today for mothers day. That was nice.


Awesome mate.


----------



## vela

Ordered groceries this morning. Yay new groceries!! I'm so tired of last week's food. Plus I really need fresh fruit and veggies!


----------



## Chevy396

I realized that if I get into good enough shape again I should be fine using the occasional stimulant again.


----------



## 552569

Wasn't today, but yesterday night I went on a stage at a bar and sang karaoke with my bf's sister. I did have a couple drinks but wasn't drunk, so it definitely helped with my anxiety but still... I wasn't nervous at all and was able to make it through the whole song. So proud of myself.


----------



## vela

Updated my profile. Posting stuff about myself in public is really difficult but I as I was looking at what I had on there I realized I wanted to say more about myself. I was limiting myself by literally limiting what I was willing to reveal about myself. It kind of scares me though, but I'm glad I did it.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I got to hold the ball python one last time before he returns home tomorrow. It gave me the heebie-jeebies! haha I could feel his hundreds of tiny muscles inching along my arm. It was still really cool though. I'm going to miss him.


----------



## minicooper

Petted a kitten on the street


----------



## ceasetoexist

I took my dogs out for a walk...


----------



## Kevin001

Church went well


----------



## Rebootplease

Kevin001 said:


> Church went well


U were right


----------



## Crisigv

I went for a drive today and it actually helped my mind go blank for a while.


----------



## cosmicKitten

Had a fun meetup with some cool SAS members c:


----------



## Crisigv

Completely emptied a drawer in one of my dressers.


----------



## Crisigv

Off1st said:


> Nothing "good" ever happens to me.


Something okay? Alright? Not bad? Mildly decent?


----------



## Slacker

Rough start but made it through the first day at new job :yay

I am exhausted...


----------



## Sus y

My dad gave me a chocolate, also had a good time playing with my niece with a homemade "play-doh".



cosmicKitten said:


> Had a fun meetup with some cool SAS members c:


:O That's really cool!



Slacker said:


> Rough start but made it through the first day at new job :yay
> 
> I am exhausted...


Congrats and good luck tomorrow as well.


----------



## 3stacks

I ate chocolate


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I picked up my old & worn guitar amp


----------



## Mabel Pines

This rice with special sauce and teriyaki sauce and chili sauce is pretty delicious.


----------



## Slacker

Sus y said:


> My dad gave me a chocolate, also had a good time playing with my niece with a homemade "play-doh".
> 
> Congrats and good luck tomorrow as well.


Thanks! I wont let you down! :grin2:

And that was nice of you to share your chocolate with @3stacks


----------



## Sus y

Slacker said:


> Thanks! I wont let you down! :grin2:
> 
> And that was nice of you to share your chocolate with @3stacks


Now I'm suspecting @3stacks is my dad and he's stalking me online. Now seriously, I would never, ever, by any chance share my chocolate lol, unless I must  but then I'll cry like a child hahaha. :laugh:


----------



## Mabel Pines

Sus y said:


> Now I'm suspecting @*3stacks* is my dad and he's stalking me online. Now seriously, I would never, ever, by any chance share my chocolate lol, unless I must  but then I'll cry like a child hahaha. :laugh:


If you ever are in need of chocolate, you can always come to me for it. I have a virtually endless supply of it.


----------



## 3stacks

Sus y said:


> Now I'm suspecting @3stacks is my dad and he's stalking me online. Now seriously, I would never, ever, by any chance share my chocolate lol, unless I must  but then I'll cry like a child hahaha. :laugh:


Well you can call me daddy if you want :laugh: just messing. @Slacker she did share it but then cried like a child about it haha


----------



## momentsunset

I love that chocolate is mentioned several times in this thread lol.
Besides chocolate for me too, I was able to get some great photographs today, more than I was expecting and they were also in my backyard. Yay for not having to be around people at all to get good shots


----------



## Sus y

3stacks said:


> Well you can call me daddy if you want :laugh: just messing. @Slacker she did share it but then cried like a child about it haha


Hahaha! You are funny! I'm a bad child, just in case lol, kidding! 



momentsunset said:


> I love that chocolate is mentioned several times in this thread lol.
> Besides chocolate for me too, I was able to get some great photographs today, more than I was expecting and they were also in my backyard. Yay for not having to be around people at all to get good shots


:yay, maybe you can share some of this pics in one of the pics threads.



Mabel Pines said:


> If you ever are in need of chocolate, you can always come to me for it. I have a virtually endless supply of it.


Thank you.


----------



## Slacker

hmmm something good... uhh I do have the rest of the day off!
@3stacks @Sus y @Mabel Pines

Send chocolate! :sigh


----------



## Sus y

Slacker said:


> hmmm something good... uhh I do have the rest of the day off!
> 
> @3stacks
> @Sus y
> @Mabel Pines
> 
> Send chocolate! :sigh


Nope! > I'm actually having now some left pieces from yesterday, however, I'll send good vibes > hahaha *send vibes*, wait, I'll do it in "pic form" so you can see it lol










Oh, and don't worry, all be fine, very cliché, yes! Tomorrow will be a really good day (I'll say whatever is needed to cheer up someone without having to share my chocolate lol).

:hug


----------



## Sus y

Wait, found a better pic lol


----------



## Slacker

Sus y said:


> Nope! > I'm actually having now some left pieces from yesterday, however, I'll send good vibes > hahaha *send vibes*, wait, I'll do it in "pic form" so you can see it lol
> 
> Oh, and don't worry, all be fine, very cliché, yes! Tomorrow will be a really good day (I'll say whatever is needed to cheer up someone without having to share my chocolate lol).
> 
> :hug


I'll take the good vibes  and no problem I wouldn't share chocolate either.

And I would never steal any, ever, scouts honor, I promise...


----------



## Sus y

Slacker said:


> I'll take the good vibes  and no problem I wouldn't share chocolate either.
> 
> And I would never steal any, ever, scouts honor, I promise...


How selfish! I was just kidding (and Now I'm lying).
*Hides all the remained of chocolate*, Also you should save some, because apparently:
http://www.businessinsider.com/when-chocolate-extinct-2017-12

Oh boy! I'm sorry for the bad news lol, may not get extinct but very expensive, however, you can still have either chocolate or chocolate ice cream today and during many more years, so all it's not lost.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I didn't think about depressing **** and went for a bike ride, a long one. And I got caught in the rain and it felt warm and good, just like pie and sex. Didn't give a **** about being wet coming home.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Someone is giving me a chance


----------



## 3stacks

Slacker said:


> hmmm something good... uhh I do have the rest of the day off!
> 
> @3stacks
> @Sus y
> @Mabel Pines
> 
> Send chocolate!


 I will buy enough chocolate for all four us to eat to our hearts content. &#128578;


----------



## Sus y

3stacks said:


> I will buy enough chocolate for all four us to eat to our hearts content. &#128578;


I'm waiting for :b, although I hope you don't mean you are going to be eating in our representation lol.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Slacker said:


> hmmm something good... uhh I do have the rest of the day off!
> 
> @*3stacks*
> @*Sus y*
> @*Mabel Pines*
> 
> Send chocolate! :sigh


I'll send it via mail. You should find the envelop in your mailbox in about 3 business days, although it might have melted a little during transit.


----------



## 3stacks

Sus y said:


> I'm waiting for :b, although I hope you don't mean you are going to be eating in our representation lol.


Haha you will get your chocolate, although I feel like you might steal the rest of ours too.


----------



## Sus y

3stacks said:


> Haha you will get your chocolate, although I feel like you might steal the rest of ours too.


You are right! :teeth


----------



## momentsunset

My eye redness is gone today  I've been having issues with it most days probably because of lack of good quality sleep. Woke up in a great mood which motivated me to dress up and look purdy. Feeling extra confident today


----------



## 552569

I found out I got hired for the job I interviewed for!!! I was so nervous in both interviews but I did it!


----------



## Mabel Pines

I ate some really good pasta, today.


----------



## 0589471

took an amazingly relaxing bath today. I'm so happy we sprung for the soaking tub, it's so roomy and has that place for you to lean back & lay your head. I feel almost stress free and surrounded in warmth and nice scents.


----------



## Zatch

Searched up what not to do during a thunderstorm, during a thunderstorm.

Went inside, didn't die!


----------



## Sus y

Learn a word: succinctly :b.
and I'm using it here, right now :b


----------



## Sus y

Sent some files to my boss right now. No, I don't feel proud of it, I should have sent them so freaking long ago, I mean months ago! :serious tho, I finally did, I was avoiding it so much, but now it's done!! It's done!! it's so done! Let's wait for what they'll tell hahaha. 
:b


----------



## Mabel Pines

Sus y said:


> Learn a word: succinctly :b.
> and I'm using it here, right now :b


There's also success and succulent (a type of house plant) that are in that family tree of words.


----------



## Jeff271

Spiffied and swept around my garden, it's peaceful. I had a visit by this friendly orange cat who was telling me about these birds he spotted.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Although I wasn't fond with getting a random invite to a Chat here it turn out kind of nice. 
I meet and talked with two nice people: )


----------



## komorikun

I pet a kitty today!!! She's super duper friendly. Great cat.


----------



## momentsunset

This was actually yesterday but I got some amazing deals on some nice clothes  They look much more expensive than they were. I really love being able to dress nice on a budget. More good things - I got to spend the day with my brother and he bought me a smoothie and pizza. I also did some grocery shopping and forgot to get a basket, so my arms were full of a lot of stuff and some nice older gentleman came up to me and gave me a basket.. I thought that was really sweet


----------



## Chevy396

Going to the weed store! Hoorah! They have some really good sounding Green Crack x Afghani.


----------



## Kevin001

Church was really good today


----------



## Disheveled and Lost

SolutionX said:


> Going to the weed store! Hoorah! They have some really good sounding Green Crack x Afghani.


I stopped smoking weed 20 years ago, I think it is time you quit. When I quit, I got a much better clarity in general. Quitting smoking that stuff will also make you less angry and confrontational, which I think you need. Weed kills brain cells and we need every brain cell we can get =0)


----------



## Slacker

Just remembered to submit last weeks time sheet with only minutes to spare. phew! Almost a bad day


----------



## Sus y

komorikun said:


> I pet a kitty today!!! She's super duper friendly. Great cat.


Her eyes color are very highlighted, maybe it's because of her dark hair color. I'm afraid to pet stray animals, you must be brave to do that.


----------



## komorikun

Sus y said:


> Her eyes color are very highlighted, maybe it's because of her dark hair color. I'm afraid to pet stray animals, you must be brave to do that.


I only pet cats, not dogs. I mean I pet dogs that my coworkers brought in to work a few times but I wouldn't try petting strangers' dogs.

If a cat on the street doesn't like you or want to be petted, they will run away and not come near you. So if they are willing to come up to me after I meow at them, then that means they are friendly and want a pet. With dogs you never know if they will bite you or not unless the owner is there to tell you it's okay.

Not very many stray cats around here actually, so almost all the cats have an owner. The cat in the photo had a collar with tags on it. When I was in South America, I was surprised by just how many stray dogs there were. You almost never see stray dogs here, only stray cats.


----------



## Sus y

komorikun said:


> I only pet cats, not dogs. I mean I pet dogs that my coworkers brought in to work a few times but I wouldn't try petting strangers' dogs.
> 
> If a cat on the street doesn't like you or want to be petted, they will run away and not come near you. So if they are willing to come up to me after I meow at them, then that means they want are friendly and want a pet. With dogs you never know if they will bite you or not unless the owner is there to tell you it's okay.
> 
> Not very many stray cats around here actually, so almost all the cats have an owner. The cat in the photo had a collar with tags on it. When I was in South America, I was surprised by just how many stray dogs there were. You almost never see stray dogs here, only stray cats.


Oh, well that makes sense. I don't remember to have seen a stray dog in the US when I was there, tho I didn't visit many neighbors so I cannot tell, saw a couple of squirrels and a raccoon, I think, I found that kind of cool as they are not so common where I am from. Sadly here, there are too many stray cats and now dogs too, people are just opening the fences for them to go out and eat whatever they find and sometimes they don't come back (pet's food got incredibly expensive, a bag of dog's food, for example, cost about 3 months of minimum salary) and others get abandoned by the people who's leaving the country. I wish there where places were owners could leave the pets at least but there aren't all that many and those places are struggling as well. :um

Have you ever wanted to take as pet one of the stray cats you see?


----------



## komorikun

Sus y said:


> Oh, well that makes sense. I don't remember to have seen a stray dog in the US when I was there, tho I didn't visit many neighbors so I cannot tell, saw a couple of squirrels and a raccoon, I think, I found that kind of cool as they are not so common where I am from. Sadly here, there are too many stray cats and now dogs too, people are just opening the fences for them to go out and eat whatever they find and sometimes they don't come back (pet's food got incredibly expensive, a bag of dog's food, for example, cost about 3 months of minimum salary) and others get abandoned by the people who's leaving the country. I wish there where places were owners could leave the pets at least but there aren't all that many and those places are struggling as well. :um
> 
> Have you ever wanted to take as pet one of the stray cats you see?


It depends on the city in the US. In some cities there are many stray cats. I saw tons of them in Miami. They didn't look very healthy. In my current city, almost all the cats I see on the street have owners. They look well-fed and are hanging out next to their house.

There would be tons of stray dogs too but if someone sees one they usually call up animal control and the dog is brought into a shelter. Stray dogs are much more dangerous than stray cats, so they aren't left alone to wander the streets. Depending on the city 20-80% of dogs and cats at shelters are euthanized since there are not enough people that want to adopt all the animals.

Yeah, I imagine the situation is very bad in your country for the pets. If humans don't have enough to eat, then the cats and dogs of course will get nothing. I wonder what is happening with the zoos....

I have thought about taking in strays I found. There was this one fat grey cat in Osaka that looked like Totoro. I used to pet him late at night after my bar job ended. He was super friendly and cute. Must have had an owner before otherwise he wouldn't have been so friendly with humans.

Unusual for a stray to be fat but I think he was getting food from the people living in 3 huge apartment buildings. He just hung out around there all the time. I even saw him going into the lobby of one of the buildings. Too bad no one adopted him. Winter gets quite chilly in Osaka (close to freezing). I even carried him home one time to my apartment. Was a 6 minute walk from where he hung out. Wasn't easy to carry him since he was so big and he was squirming. I really wanted to keep him but pets weren't allowed where I was living and it was a shared place so couldn't keep it a secret.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I trimmed my bangs today so now my face isn't half covered all the time. Feels so nice again. I messed up a little but overall I like it. I made the bangs fuller this time and was worried it'd be unflattering but it actually worked out.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Wanderlust26 said:


> I trimmed my bangs today so now my face isn't half covered all the time. Feels so nice again. I messed up a little but overall I like it. I made the bangs fuller this time and was worried it'd be unflattering but it actually worked out.


Did your bangs run diagonally across your face ending near your lower cheek area before?


----------



## Wanderlust26

Mabel Pines said:


> Did your bangs run diagonally across your face ending near your lower cheek area before?


Yeah, it was always covering my left eye.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Wanderlust26 said:


> Yeah, it was always covering my left eye.


Did you do comb-overs to get rid of that?


----------



## Wanderlust26

Mabel Pines said:


> Did you do comb-overs to get rid of that?


Sort of. I'd comb it to the side but it likes to fall forward still. I'm too lazy to use styling products and it looked weird when I pinned it, so I just let it do its thing.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Wanderlust26 said:


> Sort of. I'd comb it to the side but it likes to fall forward still. I'm too lazy to use styling products and it looked weird when I pinned it, so I just let it do its thing.


How about slicking it all back and putting your hair in a ponytail?


----------



## Wanderlust26

Mabel Pines said:


> How about slicking it all back and putting your hair in a ponytail?


It's not a flattering look for me.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Wanderlust26 said:


> It's not a flattering look for me.


But you are so beautiful, though. Any hairstyle looks good on you, judging by your avatar.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Mabel Pines said:


> But you are so beautiful, though. Any hairstyle looks good on you, judging by your avatar.


Psh, you can't judge that based on a quarter of my face.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Wanderlust26 said:


> Psh, you can't judge that based on a quarter of my face.


Lol, I once offered a quarter to a deer at a petting zoo because the sign said that it costs a quarter to feed it.  I love you, by the way. 0


----------



## Wanderlust26

Got an email from Ikea to schedule for a phone interview. I'm happy about it but I don't want to get my hopes up like last time. I just hope they won't be picky about personality traits like In-N-out.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Mabel Pines said:


> Lol, I once offered a quarter to a deer at a petting zoo because the sign said that it costs a quarter to feed it.  I love you, by the way. 0














Wanderlust26 said:


> Got an email from Ikea to schedule for a phone interview. I'm happy about it but I don't want to get my hopes up like last time. I just hope they won't be picky about personality traits like In-N-out.


Best of luck with that, T. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## harrison

Had a wonderful day at the auctions. It's very exciting bidding on the lots - I won the three I wanted, very easy really as no-one else really wanted them much. There were one or two good books in amongst them that they probably didn't even know were there. Think I'll start going every week.

It's in a beautiful old building in a lovely part of town - it was fun just to be there.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Seeing a karenw post because they brighten up my day because she is so beautiful.


----------



## Zatch

Finally off work, today and tomorrow. Let's GET this birthday thing.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Post_Punk_Proclivity said:


> Best of luck with that, T. I hope it works out for you.


Thanks, me too.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Baked chocolate chip cookies today. They came out really good.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Finally got to enjoy some sun in my sundress.


----------



## Mabel Pines

*pants and wags his tail after eating some tasty Kibbles 'n Bits*


----------



## TryingMara

Was able to catch the French Open final.


----------



## waterfairy

Well it happened yesterday but I finally graduated nursing school!


----------



## 0589471

yay!!! congrats fairy. you earned this! I hope it was really nice 


waterfairy said:


> Well it happened yesterday but I finally graduated nursing school!


----------



## waterfairy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> yay!!! congrats fairy. you earned this! I hope it was really nice


Thank you!! It was really nice actually


----------



## momentsunset

Everything I bought was on sale at the store today. Doesn't take much to please me, I'll be riding this high the rest of the week


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

waterfairy said:


> Well it happened yesterday but I finally graduated nursing school!


Congratulations, miss waterfairy! Here's to the beginning of a journey of self-empowerment and sufficiency!


----------



## waterfairy

Post_Punk_Proclivity said:


> Congratulations, miss waterfairy! Here's to the beginning of a journey of self-empowerment and sufficiency!


Thank you so much!  I'm really excited to start this new chapter of my life.


----------



## Mabel Pines

waterfairy said:


> Well it happened yesterday but I finally graduated nursing school!


Congratulations!! 0


----------



## Mabel Pines

momentsunset said:


> Everything I bought was on sale at the store today. Doesn't take much to please me, I'll be riding this high the rest of the week


That's great. One of the keys to success in life is to lower your expectations, then anything that is slightly positive can be seen as a boon and give you a happiness bomb that could last for a decent while. 0


----------



## waterfairy

Mabel Pines said:


> Congratulations!! 0


Thank you!


----------



## Mabel Pines

waterfairy said:


> I just graduated two days ago and I'm already thinking of going back to school next year to become a nurse practitioner. I told myself I'd be done after getting my bachelors degree! Why do I do this to myself? xD


Do you not want to go back to school, at least not so soon? 0


----------



## Harlin

i finally gained some weight


----------



## Mabel Pines

Harlin said:


> i finally gained some weight


Congratulations. :squeeze


----------



## Harlin

Mabel Pines said:


> Congratulations. :squeeze


thanks officially 101 lbs


----------



## AllGlad

I went to my jury summon today. The judge comes in, tells us that we don't ask much from us as Canadian Citizens, so asking us to do jury duty is not much to ask.... blah blah blah... civic duty... blah blah blah... this case is really complex and will take a long time, but the case has been resolved and you can go home!


Also I am exempt from a jury summon for 3 years!


----------



## kivi

I meet a girl from my university (but her major's medicine) in my driving course. It is interesting because there're only 20 people and we're taking this course in a much further city than my university's.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I cringe every time I think about how I responded during the phone interview...but I got the second interview.


----------



## momentsunset

Got my photography featured again, so grateful!


----------



## PandaBearx

Visited my grandmother & made a day with her. I’m glad I got to see her, she seemed happy.


----------



## Steve French

I received my student loan assessment today. They are going to give me a little more than $9000 this first semester, which is pretty good for these parts, and should cover most of my expenses. Double bonus: about $3.3k of that figure is grants and bursaries, i.e., money that I don't have to pay back.


----------



## momentsunset

Went to the beach and a family approached me and asked if I could take their picture which I loved because I want to practice taking more photographs of people. They thought they were bothering me but it was a lot of fun, and I was actually able to act social and confident. I don't really know what happened lol but I felt like a normal person. They were really friendly. It was nice!


----------



## 0589471

momentsunset said:


> Went to the beach and a family approached me and asked if I could take their picture which I loved because I want to practice taking more photographs of people. They thought they were bothering me but it was a lot of fun, and I was actually able to act social and confident. I don't really know what happened lol but I felt like a normal person. They were really friendly. It was nice!


aww that's really nice!! I don't mind when people ask me either. I like that people find me approachable and helpful. I went to an arctic ice bar with some friends and a couple asked me to take their picture. It was a really cool atmosphere so I took a few for them, as the lights change colors and stuff. I'm glad you were able to enjoy it and feel confident.


----------



## Mabel Pines

momentsunset said:


> Went to the beach and a family approached me and asked if I could take their picture which I loved because I want to practice taking more photographs of people. They thought they were bothering me but it was a lot of fun, and I was actually able to act social and confident. I don't really know what happened lol but I felt like a normal person. They were really friendly. It was nice!


I'm glad that you received a surprise pleasant experience, today. 0


----------



## wormliberated

Someone complimented the outfit I was wearing, which I had been feeling insecure about.


----------



## momentsunset

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> aww that's really nice!! I don't mind when people ask me either. I like that people find me approachable and helpful. I went to an arctic ice bar with some friends and a couple asked me to take their picture. It was a really cool atmosphere so I took a few for them, as the lights change colors and stuff. I'm glad you were able to enjoy it and feel confident.


Yes and it is much easier than when people come up to you and ask for directions lol. Nice! I've never been to an arctic ice bar but definitely seems like a good place for photos  And thanks, been trying the fake it til you make it thing with confidence and socializing but surprisingly didn't feel like I was faking it this time. I think part of it had to do with their friendliness. When I can tell someone is a good person, it's much easier for me to socialize.



Mabel Pines said:


> I'm glad that you received a surprise pleasant experience, today. 0


Thank you!



wormliberated said:


> Someone complimented the outfit I was wearing, which I had been feeling insecure about.


That's great, I really like it when that happens . But I'm curious what you were insecure about specifically?


----------



## Kevin001

Church was good today


----------



## BackToThePast

The follow-up message paid off and now we're back to talking about our lives. I'm trying really hard to be super duper open minded and myself at the same time, which is an oxymoron but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## BeamingNow

This random lady told me that I’m glowing today. Not sure what that means, and I’m pretty sure it’s a phrase usually told to pregnant women. But I’ll take it I guess


----------



## PandaBearx

Got my hair trimmed today, which was long overdue. Hair stylist also recommended some new hair products (which I gave into) but they smell super good so no regrets.


----------



## AllGlad

Got seaman for Dreamcast, can't play it tho :S


----------



## Shy Ostrich

Not today, but yesterday I was able to hold a conversation with my co worker. It wasn't forced at all and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Someone on Deviant Art really liked my suggestion I have gave them for a character's personality they were making for a story. The person had a picture upload. They were not too sure about the personality they had in mind so the person asked a question asking for suggestions and tips.

I read his character to a T. The person was so happy to receive a very detailed insight and they said they might end up using all of my suggestion because what I said for their character was the idea they had at first when they first drew the character. And it works better for the character. I even nailed it with me saying his character looked laidback. The person told me a friend of theirs said the same thing. What is the odds of that? 

After this SAS glitch thing going around with people's posts disappearing, {I fell victim} my day just gotten better: )


----------



## momentsunset

I finally got my photography studio set up! So excited! So many more possibilities.


----------



## scooby

Spent so much of the day looking through portfolios of various tattoo artists in my city. I think I've found the place. There is a male and a female artist there that both do amazing work in a style I dig, so I'll hopefully get them. I'll send an enquiry tonight. So keen and pumped now.


----------



## Wanderlust26

The $5 breakfast at the park was suppose to include pancakes, sausages, eggs and OJ or coffee, but since they ran out of eggs and drinks (except water) the rest were free. They were surprisingly good for the original price though. I haven't had fluffy tasty pancakes like that at any restaurants.


----------



## momentsunset

I had an awesome photo shoot


----------



## Zatch

Got to do a nom. Om nom nom.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I practiced singing/playing


----------



## Jeff271

took a long refreshing shower and made a good breakfast with hash browns & coffee


----------



## scooby

Just finished my consultation I had today. Friday 13th next week, getting tattoo done.


----------



## 8888

I went to an art store for a demonstration and to shop. I was nervous to go but I'm glad I went.


----------



## Chevy396

I made sour lime Thai soup and am drinking a lime vodka drink with it. It's like heaven.


----------



## Barakiel

I made some progress on a letter I owe someone. Though I have a feeling they gave up on me a long time ago (and I wouldn't blame them).


----------



## komorikun

Barakiel said:


> I made some progress on a letter I owe someone. Though I have a feeling they gave up on me a long time ago (and I wouldn't blame them).


I just realized now that your avatar is a teddy bear. I don't know why but I thought it was an animal's butt.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Just found a car wash place that offers a $4 wash during certain hours. They received high reviews on yelp too.


----------



## SunshineSam218

I'm feeling happy and in a good mood today. I woke up and felt refreshed. 

So I want to do something nice for my family today. 

Later on tonight we're having pizza!!


----------



## Zatch

First time cuddles and kisses with someone I care about. Probably won't pan out but it doesn't have to. We had a nice time and have our own things going on.


----------



## 8888

I got to go swimming.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Got my herb


----------



## mgra

I started work today and was super super anxious about it, but I got through it.
Now if only I can get through the week. I'm trying to take it day by day.


----------



## Yu89

Got a raise. :grin2:


----------



## 0589471

I feel very well-rested, which I haven't felt in a LONG time. Passed out last night after the long day's shenanigans.


----------



## harrison

Got quite a bit done yesterday - went back to my place for the day. My God - books everywhere. My wife would never stand for that, thank God she doesn't live there. Found a book that is a lot rarer than I thought - some of them I forget all about plus I get a bit confused.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> Got quite a bit done yesterday - went back to my place for the day. My God - books everywhere. My wife would never stand for that, thank God she doesn't live there. Found a book that is a lot rarer than I thought - some of them I forget all about plus I get a bit confused.


I love keeping books, I had a friend once who saw my rather busy bookshelf and was like "You have too many books. Why keep so many if you've read them already?" she didn't get it lol. I'll find some I don't remember either. I get confused if I'm reading more than one at a time, and go back to the other book and think "wait what's happening? who is this?" and get plot elements and characters mixed up sometimes  not a great idea for me. Plus I tend to take long breaks in between books if I'm suddenly busy or distracted.


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I love keeping books, I had a friend once who saw my rather busy bookshelf and was like "You have too many books. Why keep so many if you've read them already?" she didn't get it lol. I'll find some I don't remember either. I get confused if I'm reading more than one at a time, and go back to the other book and think "wait what's happening? who is this?" and get plot elements and characters mixed up sometimes  not a great idea for me. Plus I tend to take long breaks in between books if I'm suddenly busy or distracted.


I have been a collector for ages - rare books, first editions and very old books. I sell them now too, although I have a bit of trouble with that as I'm often a mess. I'm trying to get organised again.

My wife used to drive me crazy - I'd come home and she'd have re-arranged some of them. She'd have a book that was worth a few dollars rammed in beside one that was worth a thousand because they look the same to someone that doesn't know what they are.

She is remarkarbly patient though in other respects - she was married to me for a very long time after all.  (poor woman)


----------



## rabidfoxes

I had a think about my priorities today. Had a few drinks with friends, but didn't get on the full party wagon, instead stayed at home and cooked a decent meal. Once I sober up properly I might even do some writing. I feel well, like I'm balancing things the right way.


----------



## Zatch

Slept like a baby, goddamn. Not something I usually get to do.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I got hired on Friday the 13th. Looks like 13 is my lucky number. haha

The store manager is super friendly and cool. After the assistant manager interviewed me, she was suppose to interview me next but she just signed the papers and said she's satisfied with what she has heard. Plus she remembered that I had worked hard for the company last time. Sweet!


----------



## Wanderlust26

I was just thinking about how I'll get the last laugh. :twisted


----------



## Kevin001

Church was great, talked about anxiety and worrying.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I got this code to work, which I had previously tried to get to work unsuccessfully.


----------



## PandaBearx

Got a call back for an interview today for an office position. Which gives me hope that my resume isn't entirely pathetic. Gonna keep looking.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Several people wished me a happy birthday.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

twytarn said:


> Several people wished me a happy birthday.


Here's another. Happy Birthday! Hope you had a good day! :smile2:


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Pete Beale said:


> Here's another. Happy Birthday! Hope you had a good day! :smile2:


Thanks!


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

twytarn said:


> Thanks!


How's it feel to hit the big 60 though? :b


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Pete Beale said:


> How's it feel to hit the big 60 though? :b


:serious: Someone else joked that I was 21.

I am somewhere in between. :laugh:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

twytarn said:


> :serious: Someone else joked that I was 21.
> 
> I am somewhere in between. :laugh:


Seriously though, I hope you had a good day and a break from the norm. :smile2:


----------



## naes

I woke up.


----------



## naes

twytarn said:


> :serious: Someone else joked that I was 21.
> 
> I am *somewhere in between*. :laugh:


Lifehouse!


----------



## Zatch

Got my friend her job back. Gonna be happy to see her and give her a big hug.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I fit a SHIIIITE load of code into an ATtiny13A and I still got a few bytes free!

I win mother****er!!


----------



## Kevin001

Just finished reading my bible. Started August 4th 2017 so a little less than a year, I think my 3rd or 4th time going through it.....always amazing. Can't wait to start again


----------



## bayberry

I woke up feeling refreshed and not tired like my usual self.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I got a message from someone I haven't heard from since last year. It was nice to be remembered.


----------



## CNikki

Was able to do more errands today than the past few days. Ironically, I had about five hours of sleep at best, with some disturbances in between.


----------



## waterfairy

Today I found out that I passed my boards. I'm now officially a registered nurse


----------



## 0589471

yay!!! congrats fairy :squeeze you earned it!


waterfairy said:


> Today I found out that I passed my boards. I'm now officially a registered nurse


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I went to the zoo today and had a great time.


----------



## Zatch

Handled the day well despite my anxiety acting up. People found out about a girl I'm seeing and teased me for a while. I'm still a bit flustered.


----------



## komorikun

I pet a kitty a couple weeks ago. 2nd time to pet this particular kitty. She's super friendly. Didn't have a collar but seemed well taken care of.


----------



## waterfairy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> yay!!! congrats fairy :squeeze you earned it!


Thank you!!


----------



## Yu89

waterfairy said:


> Today I found out that I passed my boards. I'm now officially a registered nurse


Congratulations! Keep up the good work. ☺


----------



## 0589471

komorikun said:


> I pet a kitty a couple weeks ago. 2nd time to pet this particular kitty. She's super friendly. Didn't have a collar but seemed well taken care of.


so cute!!! you should steal it >:]


----------



## ShenzhenAlex

komorikun said:


> I pet a kitty a couple weeks ago. 2nd time to pet this particular kitty. She's super friendly. Didn't have a collar but seemed well taken care of.


Sweet! I know this one isn't yours but do you have some cats?


----------



## 0589471

The look on this goofball's mug put me in a good mood today. He's a big sweetheart and makes me feel better just being there. He's a real whiner sometimes and a sneaky mess maker but he makes up for it in adorableness.


----------



## waterfairy

Yu89 said:


> Congratulations! Keep up the good work. ☺


Why thank you, kind sir.


----------



## waterfairy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> The look on this goofball's mug put me in a good mood today. He's a big sweetheart and makes me feel better just being there. He's a real whiner sometimes and a sneaky mess maker but he makes up for it in adorableness.


Adorable :mushy


----------



## harrison

Had a good day - must have gotten enough sleep because I woke up feeling quite well. My wife lent me her car so I could get some shopping, then I went up to mind the little Stinker. (her new dog) Quite a nice afternoon.

I should probably think of a better nick-name for him though.


----------



## PandaBearx

Did 30 minutes on the stairmaster, 10 minutes on the tredclimber, and 10 minutes of abs. For my fourth day back at the gym I’m content with that. Trying to ease myself back into the routine of it before I hit the weights.


----------



## momentsunset

I had a major realization of how social media can affect your mental health in a negative way and am detoxing. No more facebook, instagram, or dating sites where you're only judged on your appearance. The only reasons I will return to instagram and facebook are for my business, but I'm aiming to not use them for a long while and I think it's a really good decision.


----------



## harrison

Yesterday I got a text message from Markus Zusak that wrote "The Book Thief" - I sort of know him a bit from years ago when I was either manic or just overmedicated and I made contact with him. I'd sent some more books up to him to sign and he's sending them back down to me. He has a new book coming out soon called "A Bridge of Clay." I find it quite exciting - since books are a big deal to me.


----------



## 0589471

Despite J getting water and milk all over himself and the floor, we only had one diaper change and the kids all went down for bed pretty quickly. The two older girls helped me clean up the disaster mess and so I let them stay up an hour longer to watch a movie and have a snack. They too went to bed without a fuss after. I'm finally home and resting comfortably. Yay.


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Despite J getting water and milk all over himself and the floor, we only had one diaper change and the kids all went down for bed pretty quickly. The two older girls helped me clean up the disaster mess and so I let them stay up an hour longer to watch a movie and have a snack. They too went to bed without a fuss after. I'm finally home and resting comfortably. Yay.


You have 3 kids? :O

You don't look old enough for that.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> You have 3 kids? :O
> 
> You don't look old enough for that.


lol oh no, not me. I was babysitting my nieces and nephews


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> lol oh no, not me. I was babysitting my nieces and nephews


Oh, okay - don't mind me. I tend to get confused quite easily. (I _am_ getting quite old you know) 

Sounds like good practice. I remember those diaper changes btw - they can be terrifying.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> Oh, okay - don't mind me. I tend to get confused quite easily. (I _am_ getting quite old you know)
> 
> Sounds like good practice. I remember those diaper changes btw - they can be terrifying.


oh no worries haha, I worded it without much explanation.

Yes definitely lol there are 5 of them, ages 2-7 but thankfully only 1 still in diapers. I did a 10 hour babysitting not too long ago where I swear I was changing that baby all day. You need to move fast too. That was a _very_ trying day haha, but I feel like a pro now.


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> oh no worries haha, I worded it without much explanation.
> 
> Yes definitely lol there are 5 of them, ages 2-7 but thankfully only 1 still in diapers. I did a 10 hour babysitting not too long ago where I swear I was changing that baby all day. You need to move fast too. That was a _very_ trying day haha, but I feel like a pro now.


5 kids? Oh My God.

(Btw - how do you feel about looking after a labrador as well? If you lived a bit closer I could drop him off  )


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> 5 kids? Oh My God.
> 
> (Btw - how do you feel about looking after a labrador as well? If you lived a bit closer I could drop him off  )


haha my hands are full! I've got 2 dogs at home and there's a big Akita & 2 cats at the kids' house. I'm at my limit for pet sitting! aww but I bet he's a cutie! My uncle has 2 labs, I love them but they're quite energetic and big!


----------



## Kevin001

momentsunset said:


> I had a major realization of how social media can affect your mental health in a negative way and am detoxing. No more facebook, instagram, or dating sites where you're only judged on your appearance. The only reasons I will return to instagram and facebook are for my business, but I'm aiming to not use them for a long while and I think it's a really good decision.


+1


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> haha my hands are full! I've got 2 dogs at home and there's a big Akita & 2 cats at the kids' house. I'm at my limit for pet sitting! aww *but I bet he's a cutie*! My uncle has 2 labs, I love them but they're quite energetic and big!


Yeah, he's a nice dog - it just drives me mad going up there all the time to babysit him. We're looking into doggy daycare. 

Edit: btw - not sure if you saw my comment on your page but your dog Tenny looks so much like one of our old dogs it's amazing. Definitely looks like it's got some Australian cattle dog in it - is it really clever? Our one was amazingly smart - it should have been on a farm herding sheep. Incredible that that dog of yours made it all the way to the US.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> Edit: btw - not sure if you saw my comment on your page but your dog Tenny looks so much like one of our old dogs it's amazing. Definitely looks like it's got some Australian cattle dog in it - is it really clever? Our one was amazingly smart - it should have been on a farm herding sheep. Incredible that that dog of yours made it all the way to the US.


oh yeah I meant to respond. I'm in the west currently not NJ, so he's in the desert with me lol. Yeah he's cattle dog & border collie mixed but definitely has more cattle dog behavior. He's very smart, just also very anxious. He understands a lot of different words more than the husky. He differentiates his toys, objects and water (tell him to drink water he runs to water bowl) and food (knows to go to his food). I've taught him a few tricks too. extremely good listener, has gotten out a few times but will stay and I'll come back and he'll be in the same spot I left him, waiting.  Aww I'd love to see a photo of her if you have one!


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> oh yeah I meant to respond. I'm in the west currently not NJ, so he's in the desert with me lol. Yeah he's cattle dog & border collie mixed but definitely has more cattle dog behavior. He's very smart, just also very anxious. He understands a lot of different words more than the husky. He differentiates his toys, objects and water (tell him to drink water he runs to water bowl) and food (knows to go to his food). I've taught him a few tricks too. extremely good listener, has gotten out a few times but will stay and I'll come back and he'll be in the same spot I left him, waiting.  Aww I'd love to see a photo of her if you have one!


Here's a photo - her name was Angie, but I called her Chook. (slang in Australia for chicken) Not sure why - I just have nick-names for everyone and everything.  She was a good dog - and very clever.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> Here's a photo - her name was Angie, but I called her Chook. (slang in Australia for chicken) Not sure why - I just have nick-names for everyone and everything.  She was a good dog - and very clever.


Awww she was so cute!!! I love Aussie's spots. From what you've described about her very similar in personality to Tenny too.  I give my dogs hundreds of nicknames lol Commonly Tenbo the cattledog and Baba the husky (my sister and I came up with this weird sheep analogy for Kodi and the weird low growl-howl he does which sounds like baa). Tenny and Kodi are just shortened versions of their names Tenebrae and Kodiak Blue.


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Awww she was so cute!!! I love Aussie's spots. From what you've described about her very similar in personality to Tenny too.  I give my dogs *hundreds of nicknames* lol Commonly Tenbo the cattledog and Baba the husky (my sister and I came up with this weird sheep analogy for Kodi and the weird low growl-howl he does which sounds like baa). Tenny and Kodi are just shortened versions of their names Tenebrae and Kodiak Blue.


Yeah, I use nick-names a lot too - especially with my son. I don't think I've ever called him by his real name in his entire life. It would just feel weird now and he'd probably think I was crazy.


----------



## Kevin001

My lyft driver was a christian and we had a good chat


----------



## PandaBearx

Got a call back for an office position working at a hospital.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Someone told me they miss me, which is an extremely rare occurrence.


----------



## Kevin001

twytarn said:


> Someone told me they miss me, which is an extremely rare occurrence.


Aww who wouldn't miss you lol. :squeeze


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> Aww who wouldn't miss you lol. :squeeze


Well, a lot of people, lol. But, thank you! :blush :squeeze


----------



## Raies

I got my paycheck, and noticed I can almost afford everything I need next year off of that alone.

I got one month of pay coming up still, and I will have quite a bit left over, in fact, over 2000€.

That's counting hobbies and school.


And I will receive money (government funded) for living, throughout the year because of being a student. So I will have a nice backup stash of money, which relieves a lot of stress.


And no need for student loans.. 


(been working like mad for this, though!)


----------



## unemployment simulator

another personal best with lifts, today was trap deadlift, doing really well with it at the moment.


----------



## Suchness

Went for a walk along the river with my best friend. There's been a lot of rain lately and areas were flooded so we couldn't get past the bridge. We used to go a few times a week so we're gonna try do that again.


----------



## Chevy396

I found this song...


----------



## caelle

My crush checked me out today. TWICE! Still got a cheesy smile on my face because of it. Too bad I'm still too shy to talk to him.


----------



## JerryAndSports

Another day has gone by and I haven't screwed it up with this girl :yay


----------



## PandaBearx

I contemplated not going into work today, but I'm glad I did...-I figured maybe I should take a mental health day. I never call out, and now is an understandable time? But honestly....I didn't want to dwell on how much I miss my cat. I know it's okay to. I miss him constantly already, but I don't want to put myself through thinking about how the holidays aren't going to be the same, how quiet the house seems, how just two days ago he was alive and now I'm never going to see him again. Hear him meow, hold his cute mits, see him in the morning for breakfast etc. I know it's hard. Part of me felt wrong going into work. Like I was leaving him? or forgetting him. Cried a bit on the way there, figured today probably was going to be terrible. I went in with that mindset. At first I was out of it, I held it together, but I was obviously sad. I went on break looked at cute garden stones on my phone for where I laid him to rest. Which oddly didn't make me sad (some of the quotes did) but I think I just want to give him a nice memorial. Plant more flowers, buy a small solar lantern with a pretty light pattern, and get a garden stone that's colorful but has a meaningful saying. Basically I don't want it to be overwhelming and sad looking that he's gone, but rather in a better place. I want to make a cute garden for him. Went back to work after that break and I don't know how? or why? but I actually ended up having a good day. No problems came up, everyone was very friendly, I did my job well, and I got asked out for coffee towards the end of the day. 

I'm still out of it, but I'm glad that today went the way it did. Not sure if this is something good or more of me just being relived and thankful.


----------



## harrison

Got a decent haircut and had a nice talk to my hairdresser. She's a lovely girl from Ireland and looks like one of the girls from the Koors. She said she had 2 people in her town that were bipolar, so sort of understands what it's like. I don't think I talked too much but my wife could tell I was slightly high when I talked to her on the phone.


----------



## Suchness

Caught up with my mum. We took Bella for a walk and had a two smokes with my soy chai.


----------



## JerryAndSports

I helped my gf move into her dorm room let she just say I'm not good at organizing things.


----------



## momentsunset

A couple good things
-I got an appointment to see about getting on anti anxiety meds as soon as tomorrow.
-I was able to actually take a look at my body and not cry. I don't like it as a whole honestly, and I don't see how any guy could have ever gotten it up for me but, I'm beginning to accept it as it is now and work harder on getting into better shape.


----------



## harrison

I was having coffee in one of my favourite cafes this morning - a big Italian place in Carlton. These 3 middle-aged people were sitting at a table beside me - just talking away quietly in Italian. Nice people and such a lovely language.


----------



## unemployment simulator

another pr with deadlifts this time. this is about the only thing that is going right for me in my life right now : /


----------



## Kevin001

Got my haircut and short like I wanted .


----------



## hyacinth girl

A lady at the library complimented me on the shirt I was wearing. What made me feel especially good was that I was wearing a rainbow coloured shirt. Even though I live in a very LGBT friendly city I still feel a bit anxious about wearing LGBT symbols in public.


----------



## momentsunset

We raised a lot of money for the senior center today for national senior citizens day. 
Also, my mood has been better. Had a few low days but feeling more positive now


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Made a woman cry today at work.

She seemed distraught. She didn't want to get out of her car.

I bought her 2 bags of jellybeans. She offered to pay me but I didn't take her money. She said thanks while crying and drove off.

5 hours later, a manager called me into their office and thanked me for my gesture because she called into the store and mentioned me. The woman has a family member in the hospital and apparently the jellybeans meant everything to her.

This positive **** is new to me. Feels weird.


----------



## momentsunset

Faced my fears and contacted an amazingly talented model asking if she'd like to work with me on a photo shoot. Not sure if I'll get a reply but at least I did it.


----------



## Kevin001

momentsunset said:


> Faced my fears and contacted an amazingly talented model asking if she'd like to work with me on a photo shoot. Not sure if I'll get a reply but at least I did it.


You do photography?......and congrats .


----------



## momentsunset

Kevin001 said:


> You do photography?......and congrats .


Yeah and doing more people/portrait photography lately. It's challenging but really fun. Thanks


----------



## harrison

It's Friday morning.


----------



## 8888

I got some new Twitter followers for my business account.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon

I got a haircut. Barber spent extra time with me, educated me all about hair care. Looked good. Got back to work, compliments everywhere; some people did a double take. Boss didn't even comment on me leaving in the middle of work to get the cut.


----------



## momentsunset

My mom loved her presents and had a great birthday.


----------



## rockyraccoon

Today my brother and my sister opened up about their anxiety. They said they now understand how I have been feeling all these years. I feel much closed to them now.


----------



## Nekobasu

I get to finally relax and eat some pizza that I ordered hours ago, haha I close at 3am


----------



## harrison

Had a great lunch with the family for Father's Day - nice day today and so busy at Brunetti's. Omg.


----------



## Suchness

For the past three months, since I've started meditating I would always feel sleepy during it and I wouldn't be able to do it as long as I would've liked but tonight it gave me more energy.


----------



## CNikki

Between the time the event took place and now, it's still technically 'today' since tomorrow is in five more minutes.

Cat found a bug that was crawling towards the ceiling. My impulse is to scream and then get the bug spray, so I did. Started to spray and the bug fell into the paper towel I had to catch it. Saw that it was a ladybug and was hoping that I didn't spray much if at all on it and at one point thought it was dying. Turns out it didn't and I sent it outside. 

Ladybugs are the only bugs I'll tolerate.


----------



## komorikun

Numerous kitty sightings on today's walk. And I pet 2 kitties. Attempted to pet more but most won't come to me. 

The usual super duper friendly tortie (wears 2 collars). She's like a dog. And near where the tortie lives, a new kitty. Orange and white male. Kind of scrawny with no collar. Wonder if his owners are taking proper care of him. Real sweet. I gave him all the Temptations that I was carrying in a plastic baggie. For those that don't know Temptations are like crack for cats.


----------



## Zatch

I didn't get hunted and hounded by loose dogs roaming around at 1 AM.


----------



## momentsunset

Cute cashier was checking me out in more than one way and blushed while talking to me. Something about a guy being nervous talking to me makes him more attractive, maybe because I'm usually the one nervous and I feel less alone in my awkwardness? Anyway, it was adorable. He is adorable. Too bad I'm pretty sure he's married.


----------



## 8888

I read some uplifting news articles and they put me in a better mood.


----------



## momentsunset

Photo shoot went well! Way better than I expected!


----------



## Kevin001

momentsunset said:


> Photo shoot went well! Way better than I expected!


I love your positive attitude all the time .


----------



## tehuti88

Just rescued a cute little book scorpion from the bowl I use to rinse my catheters. So adorable. :mushy Slowly nudged it out onto my hand with a piece of toilet paper and admired it (wanted to take a pic, but it was too small and I can't hold the tablet and take a pic with one hand), then had to figure out where to let it go...no idea...it's called a book scorpion, so I put it on my bookshelf. :stu Hope it finds its way somewhere safer than the tub.

So cute, I see them so rarely.

Then when I sat on the toilet, one of those pesky beetles we've been dealing with lately scurried in under the bathroom door and hustled out of sight toward the wall, like it knew exactly where it was going, so that kind of spoiled the mood. Tiny little book scorpion, cute; weird, unidentifiable, speedy beetle things, not so cute. :blank


----------



## momentsunset

Kevin001 said:


> I love your positive attitude all the time .


Thanks! It actually may not be that I have a positive attitude all the time but I'm always trying for the majority of the time


----------



## Kevin001

Got my haircut as short as I wanted and acne free!


----------



## Kevin001

One of my favorite youtubers made a video for me....crazy aww.


----------



## PandaBearx

Bought some of my dads birthday gifts and I’m pretty happy with it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got my heath benefits card from work today and my paycheque is decent this time out


----------



## Suchness

Paid my neighbour the lil old lady to do the gardening in my backyard. I wasn’t looking for it but she said inspection is coming soon and asked if I I wanted to so I thought I may as well. Saves me doing it and she gets to make some money.


----------



## Everlily

I haven't cried... Yet.


----------



## AffinityWing

Got to talk with a manager at one of the restaurants I applied to and scheduled an interview for tomorrow. 
It will be my first interview ever so I hope it goes well. The job position also make me very nervous, so I'm very worried how I will do if and when I start but after hearing it has been a very good way to get through one's SA I am feeling a little more hopeful.


----------



## 3stacks

AffinityWing said:


> Got to talk with a manager at one of the restaurants I applied to and scheduled an interview for tomorrow.
> It will be my first interview ever so I hope it goes well. The job position also make me very nervous, so I'm very worried how I will do if and when I start but after hearing it has been a very good way to get through one's SA I am feeling a little more hopeful.


 Good luck, I'm sure you'll be great though, Morty


----------



## AffinityWing

3stacks said:


> Good luck, I'm sure you'll be great though, Morty


G-gee, w-w-w-wow, that's really nice of you 3stacks. Y-y-y-you're really nice, you know that?


----------



## Kevin001

Canadian Brotha said:


> I got my heath benefits card from work today and my paycheque is decent this time out


This job better than your last?


----------



## 3stacks

AffinityWing said:


> G-gee, w-w-w-wow, that's really nice of you 3stacks. Y-y-y-you're really nice, you know that?


Haha perfectly done


----------



## Tuan Jie

tehuti88 said:


> Just rescued a cute little book scorpion...


 Amazing creature! Didn't know it existed.


----------



## Tuan Jie

I was in a shop to buy 20 kg of rice. There was a sign at the entrance requesting to leave your bag at the register before entering. I dropped it off and said something about the sign to the employee (it sort of just happened). It turned out she's extremely talkative, so I had to hear all about the shop lifting incidents she experienced. The kind of conversation anyone with SA would want to get out of. I noticed that I was present during the conversation. Not all of me automatically took a back seat to fight/flight. I did feel shame working inside, but it didn't completely dissolve me. I noticed. I remained. Effortlessly. Something in the way I am has shifted. More to be, less not to be.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

It was a beautiful, sunny, cool day today, which allowed me to spend the last few hours stacking firewood into the basement for the upcoming winter. My back hurts, but still happy to be done with that.


----------



## Barakiel

Yesterday I distracted myself with some video games. Today I read a little bit at the coffeeshop.


----------



## AffinityWing

Donated $10 to an anti-bullying campaign that was at the entrance of the place I went for my interview at.  Mentioned to the guy I've been bullied myself and that kids can be so cruel. He said he was too...It's too sad. I've been trying to donate more often lately to good causes when I see the opportunity.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Numerous kitty sightings on today's walk. And I pet 2 kitties. Attempted to pet more but most won't come to me.
> 
> The usual super duper friendly tortie (wears 2 collars). She's like a dog. And near where the tortie lives, a new kitty. Orange and white male. Kind of scrawny with no collar. Wonder if his owners are taking proper care of him. Real sweet. I gave him all the Temptations that I was carrying in a plastic baggie. For those that don't know Temptations are like crack for cats.


Pet the same two cats again yesterday on my walk to the supermarket. Sorry for the crappy photos. Hard to get a good shot of a cat that is moving constantly.


----------



## andy1984

managed to do some cleaning and cooking and got out for a little bit. today was gonna be ****. saw a driver backing out of driveway with little visibility and didn't have accident. a tiny cute dog barked and ran after me but didn't bite me.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

The SAS classic skin got fixed! At least for me, it did. I no longer have 60+ notifications that I couldn't get rid of. Finally.


----------



## Crisigv

I showered


----------



## Kiwifruit

I found really cute scarves for cheap that I can wear now that it's cold. I was kind of sad that it's getting too cold for tank tops or the summer dress I liked.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

komorikun said:


> Pet the same two cats again yesterday on my walk to the supermarket. Sorry for the crappy photos. Hard to get a good shot of a cat that is moving constantly.


About photo's, they look ok. Sooo cute (especially the last photo). Thank you for sharing those lovely moments with those cats.


----------



## cmed

Got approved for an amazing new apartment in a gated community in a great area with 24/7 security staff and I couldn't be more excited. The rent is nearly double what I'm paying now but it'll be worth every penny. The place where I'm living now was okay when I moved in 4 years ago but it's gone so down hill that it's depressing. A former tenant who was evicted a couple of months ago is now squatting in the laundry room and selling drugs. There's sketchy people going in and out all day long. The place is a dump too. The walls are literally crumbling and the owners don't care. It all comes to an end on November 1st though. I'm so excited to live in a place where I can wash my clothes without being asked if I want to buy Vicodin.


----------



## Tuan Jie

Entered week seven of the Wim Hof Method. Holding breath without air in the lungs went up to 3 min and 24 sec. Longest I recorded thus far. This week Wim has me breathing before stepping into the cold shower with held breath for 1 min. Plunged me into a place of stillness and power inside. Took me by surprise. Amazing experience!


----------



## harrison

Tuan Jie said:


> Entered week seven of the Wim Hof Method. Holding breath without air in the lungs went up to 3 min and 24 sec. Longest I recorded thus far. This week Wim has me breathing *before stepping into the cold showe*r with held breath for 1 min. Plunged me into a place of stillness and power inside. Took me by surprise. Amazing experience!


I wouldn't be able to do that bit. :O

I really don't like cold showers.


----------



## conceived sorrow

nevermind, nothing good happened today


----------



## 0589471

It rained. A lot. Made the weather a lot cooler. It won't last, it never does here, but I am grateful


----------



## Suchness

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> It rained. A lot. Made the weather a lot cooler. It won't last, it never does here, but I am grateful


Do you walk in the rain? I like doing that, I put my rain jacket on and go for a walk in the park.


----------



## harrison

Finally starting to warm up a bit. Nice weather.

And my headaches seem to be settling down.


----------



## Tuan Jie

@harrison
I'm not able to do that either. Seems like I've been doing it somehow though. I'm very much like yourself when it comes to cold showers. Never thought I'd be doing this in a million years. 
Glad it's warming up a bit where you're at. Enjoy!


----------



## Ekardy

Tuan Jie said:


> @harrison
> I'm not able to do that either. Seems like I've been doing it somehow though. I'm very much like yourself when it comes to cold showers. Never thought I'd be doing this in a million years.
> Glad it's warming up a bit where you're at. Enjoy!


What?
Cold showers are the best! :O
Something about the cold water hitting your skin, makes me feel rejuvenated and excited.


----------



## Girlinterrupted333

I woke up. I'm still breathing. I have use of all my my limbs and senses. It's a new day, chance to start over. Hopefully the black clouds from yesterday have passed, at least for now.


----------



## Tuan Jie

Ekardy said:


> ... Cold showers are the best! :O Something about the cold water hitting your skin, makes me feel rejuvenated and excited.


 Great you feel that way! You're one of those naturals at it, aren't you?


----------



## Tuan Jie

Today was a horrible day. Wrong thread? Not really. It was a horrible day (for reasons I won't get into here), so the barking of my neigbour's dog was frustrating/stressing me out even more than it had been doing the past couple of months. It started when she got the dog and I went to her several times to complain. Recently I rang her bell at 2.30 AM because I couldn't even sleep with earplugs in but she didn't open. I had been building up a lot of frustration/stress and the last couple of days I knew I had to do something about it, but couldn't make myself. This is one of the hardest things for me to do, SA wise. I kept procrastinating. 

Today I worked up the courage to complain once again. I was really nervous but also pissed off. This pushes my buttons like crazy. 
I think I was a bit afraid to be angry and also didn't want to communicate anger because that is probably not the most constructive way of dealing with this. I did make it clear that it was really bothering me though. It turns out she had already bought a dog bark collar after my last complaint but the thing doesn't do a damn thing. She's going back to the store, but she also dropped that she wasn't very eager to invest a lot more for another one. I offered to pitch in if needed, which isn't very assertive, looking back on it. But if I take a step back, I'd be willing to pay a whole lot for my health, so I would if she refuses to take responsibility for her pet. It is a bit of a middle finger from her part, which doesn't sit with me very well. Anyways, I think I did a good thing today.


----------



## scintilla

.


----------



## harrison

Tuan Jie said:


> Today was a horrible day. Wrong thread? Not really. It was a horrible day (for reasons I won't get into here), so the barking of my neigbour's dog was frustrating/stressing me out even more than it had been doing the past couple of months. It started when she got the dog and I went to her several times to complain. Recently I rang her bell at 2.30 AM because I couldn't even sleep with earplugs in but she didn't open. I had been building up a lot of frustration/stress and the last couple of days I knew I had to do something about it, but couldn't make myself. This is one of the hardest things for me to do, SA wise. I kept procrastinating.
> 
> Today I worked up the courage to complain once again. I was really nervous but also pissed off. This pushes my buttons like crazy.
> I think I was a bit afraid to be angry and also didn't want to communicate anger because that is probably not the most constructive way of dealing with this. I did make it clear that it was really bothering me though. It turns out she had already bought a dog bark collar after my last complaint but the thing doesn't do a damn thing. She's going back to the store, but she also dropped that she wasn't very eager to invest a lot more for another one. I offered to pitch in if needed, which isn't very assertive, looking back on it. But if I take a step back, I'd be willing to pay a whole lot for my health, so I would if she refuses to take responsibility for her pet. It is a bit of a middle finger from her part, which doesn't sit with me very well. Anyways, I think I did a good thing today.


Good on you for doing that mate - that would be a hard thing to do, and I'd find that difficult as well. It would be hard to know how to handle it.

Has the dog settled down at all?


----------



## Tuan Jie

@harrison
Thanks! Today is the second day I didn't hear the dog at all. I feel sorry for the guy because he is basically neglected on working hours, never gets outside and now he may be zapped every time he attempts to voice his complaints the only way he can. The worst source seems to be tackled, but today I concluded it is very bad for my health to stay in this noisy place. That doesn't belong in this thread. It's a bit of a disaster, tbh. It was a lovely sunny day today, there you go!


----------



## harrison

Tuan Jie said:


> @harrison
> Thanks! Today is the second day I didn't hear the dog at all. I feel sorry for the guy because he is basically neglected on working hours, never gets outside and now he may be zapped every time he attempts to voice his complaints the only way he can. The worst source seems to be tackled, but today I concluded it is very bad for my health to stay in this noisy place. That doesn't belong in this thread. It's a bit of a disaster, tbh. It was a lovely sunny day today, there you go!


Yeah - it's a difficult situation when people get dogs and then there's no-one at home to look after them. I know a bit about that, my wife got a new dog to keep her company not that long ago. So now I spend quite a bit of time going back and forth to her place throughout the day to give him some lunch and make sure he's okay. It's not right to just leave them there on their own all the time.

Hope things get a bit better for you all round anyway mate.


----------



## Zatch

Finally embracing potential fatherhood. It terrified me before but I think now I am ready to hit the ground running.

I'm not sure when I'll have a kid, or if I even will for that matter. But I feel blessed.


----------



## Tuan Jie

@harrison
That's very kind of you! Makes me think a little better about humanity.


----------



## scintilla

.


----------



## Tuan Jie

I noticed my exhaustion lost a significant amount of it's grip on me today. My new daily routine takes up a good part of the day and I managed to do some chores which I mostly don't have the energy for. Today there was no moment in the afternoon when there was no energy anymore and I had to sit down. This has been happening more often lately. 

I'd also tentatively conclude my new routine is having a positive impact on my sleep. I still wake up tired, but not exhausted like I have been for so long. If this is a new pattern that would be a very big thing since I've been dealing with this for 22 years. The fact that I'm even entertaining this thought is a positive thing in it's own right.


----------



## Tuan Jie

@Zatch
That's quite something! I'd say that's a sign of healthy self esteem. Great!


----------



## SuperSky

Someone turned off the APU after blasting it for about 30 minutes. Blissful silence. Until some asshat started paper shredding something the size of the LoTR.


----------



## scintilla

.


----------



## Steve French

Went and saw a doctor, went to the store, went to school. People were being nice, and positive, and helpful. I don't know. Just felt good. Probably not something I usually notice. I have been off the sauce for a little bit now and feel pretty decent. I suppose that sort of radiates. Like when you get ripped on mdma. By all rights you should be annoying, but you have this gravitational pull, and people cannot resist your drugged up charisma.


----------



## Tuan Jie

I'm having a really good day.


----------



## scintilla

.


----------



## harrison

These migraine tablets seem to work for any severe type of headache.


----------



## 0589471

finally got my haircut today. It is a bit short but I like it.


----------



## Kevin001

Talked about Jesus in front of a bunch of employees at work.


----------



## 3stacks

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> finally got my haircut today. It is a bit short but I like it.


 hmm this belongs in the post a picture of yourself thread, with a picture attached of course


----------



## 0589471

3stacks said:


> hmm this belongs in the post a picture of yourself thread, with a picture attached of course


Oh no, I don't feel that good about it


----------



## PandaBearx

An older couple bought me coffee while I was working today, thought it was the cutest thing ever. They certainly didn’t have to do that and I lowkey felt bad taking it the older man remarked “this poor girl, haven’t you ever done anything nice for someone?” To which I said yes and he said something along the lines of “see, it’s coming back full circle” 

Some people are far too kind. I have to do something nice for a stranger now.


----------



## Barakiel

I studied Spanish and Japanese and read a lil bit at a coffeeshop today.


----------



## andy1984

ok yesterday, not today. i went to a vegan singles thing. pretty casual, just a few people went. 2 pretty asian girls. kinda interested in one of them, but i don't have any way to contact her. was nice anyway. but yeah i hardly talked cos i'm not really comfortable in that environment. but yeah it was good to get out and kind of motivational...


----------



## 3stacks

I just bagged myself a date. I'm surprised any girl would wanna go on a date with my ugly as* but apparently so. We don't even really have anything in common so I'm not expecting much but it will be good practice and I'm taking it as a positive


----------



## Skeleton

Read a good book and I'm finally revising things I should! The school went pretty well and I'm more prepared for tomorrow.


----------



## Fun Spirit

As I was playing my $654 MILLION DOLLAR lottery ticket at my local gas station the gas station clerk couldn't believe my age. He thought I was 14. I'm like "No I am 25." 


I been told many of times of how I look like a 14-15 year old. One time someone went as low as 13. 

Heh heh heh. 
That is good genes for you.


----------



## Lonelyfalcon

Getting back on track with school and starting to catchup to schedule.


----------



## Kevin001

My cologne came in...right before work phew.


----------



## scintilla

.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Simone Giertz uploaded a new video.


----------



## scintilla

Yeah there was some good work stuff, but honestly the highlight of the day was when my colleagues friend came in to visit them at work and brought/showed everyone his new kitten.


----------



## Raies

I taught a class, and while it didn't go perfectly, the main problem was with me using my voice (which I knew would be an issue)

The rest went quite well, though, and it was a lot of fun.


----------



## 3stacks

Raies said:


> I taught a class, and while it didn't go perfectly, the main problem was with me using my voice (which I knew would be an issue)
> 
> The rest went quite well, though, and it was a lot of fun.


 Congrats man, it's cool that you could do that!


----------



## harrison

3stacks said:


> Congrats man, it's cool that you could do that!


Good to see you back mate.  Hope you're doing okay. We missed you.


----------



## 3stacks

harrison said:


> Good to see you back mate.  Hope you're doing okay. We missed you.


Thanks! I haven't been too well but in a way it's been good because I get to see a psychiatrist and therapist sooner instead of January because of how bad I've been. Hoping they can help me.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

3stacks said:


> Thanks! I haven't been too well but in a way it's been good because I get to see a psychiatrist and therapist sooner instead of January because of how bad I've been. Hoping they can help me.


Hey, you are back. Awesome.


----------



## 3stacks

ANX1 said:


> Hey, you are back. Awesome.


Thank you


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

3stacks said:


> Thank you


You're welcome mate.


----------



## Kevin001

Might get to do prison ministry, meeting in December . Oh church was good today too!


----------



## Paper Samurai

Didn't do much today, but managed to get a little bit of work done and a package arrived containing 2 books that I'm keen on reading.


----------



## Suchness

conceived sorrow said:


> i saw a medium
> she connected with my mum who died from cancer 2 years ago
> my cousin who just took her own life
> and even my sister, who didn't live long
> 
> so that was nice
> i know we will be together again


That's cool. So you didn't tell her about them, she just knew?


----------



## Suchness

conceived sorrow said:


> yeah. I'm pretty stoic most of the time so I don't give much away either


That's awesome, it seems hard to find a good psychic. I've tried a few but they were all full of ****. Can you PM me her contact?


----------



## Raies

Usually being quiet in the class, I actually spoke up as our grading is currently about activity on lessons.

Gave 1 direct answer and one example.

Which is more than most of the class 

(Not the most active, but I'm happy I did something)

The other was also a topic for which nobody else really gave anything so those are the opportunities you want to use in the class, as they are a way to stand out = good for grades.


----------



## PandaBearx

Bought my parents concert tickets as a gift, it was a bit of an impulse buy but I'm hoping they enjoy and appreciate it. My sister said it's too much for me to give (which I agree, though I'll manage okay with work) but it's not really about the money, nor is it superficial....they're getting older and I just want them to have fun. It's about the memories.


----------



## komorikun

OMG. I pet *THREE *kitties on my walk today. Two of them I pet previously and one new one. A huge, fat cat.


----------



## komorikun




----------



## Mondo_Fernando

komorikun said:


> OMG. I pet *THREE *kitties on my walk today. Two of them I pet previously and one new one. A huge, fat cat.


That is awesome.

Pretty background too.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## 8888

I made some money.


----------



## PandaBearx

komorikun said:


>


Aw it's a fluffball


----------



## 8888

I went on a date and it went well.


----------



## harrison

Well it was yesterday but I had a nice afternoon with my wife at our favourite mall. 

We did have one little incident with a little-miss-grumpy-pants waitress but other than that it was okay.


----------



## scintilla

.


----------



## TryingMara

Someone gave me an early Christmas gift.


----------



## rockyraccoon

I got a phone call today from a vocational therapist who is going to help me rebuild my resume and aid in assisting me look for work. I have been waiting for some time to get the referral, so I am pleased to have her support me.


----------



## PandaBearx

Clubs aren’t really my scene but I had a fun time.


----------



## wmu'14

Holiday bonus increased from $125 to $750, and my pay has increased dramatically.

Just 4 years ago I thought I'd never have a job that required a college degree.



PandaBearx said:


> Clubs aren't really my scene but I had a fun time.


Good to hear! Stuff like that can be very intimidating sometimes!


----------



## fluorish

Nothing I felt so far, “but” positive thinking it is 3:30pm so will see. Or I will just be thankful for having a roof over my head.


----------



## Kevin001

Got a christmas card from a lady at church . Saw the kids play too, it was so cute lol.


----------



## CNikki

One of the neighbors gave us a Christmas card. At least there's some good neighbors left.


----------



## 8888

I made a sale today.


----------



## PandaBearx

A random lady remarked that I was a genuine person, which I thought was sweet and than proceeded to say that I was going to make it or everything will pan out (or something along those lines of doing well) which oddly meant allot coming from a complete stranger.

We didn't have much of a conversation going prior, small talk, and I cracked a joke and said life was too short may as well live it how you want to. I think it's funny that a stranger could have 0 context to what's going on in your life yet say the words you need to hear.


----------



## celrys

I took a nap today...


----------



## Marakunda

Well it happened yesterday but I made two important phone calls and one of them was for counseling for my anxiety, so that's good. 
They weren't really that awkward and I handled it pretty well. It took me pretty much the whole day to prepare but still.


----------



## harrison

Had a nice talk to my son on the phone.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I FINALLY found the perfect jeans that fit me like a glove. :')


----------



## rabidfoxes

I woke up from a nice dream and just lied there for an hour thinking about it, with no rush.


----------



## Chevy396

My black kitty loves me again! All it took was some sushi.


----------



## quietRiot10

Got a gift from a colleague from their holiday.


----------



## Kevin001

Friend agreed to go out for food and bible study Wednesday.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I had another birthday cake at yet another family gathering today. I got some cards from family members as well, which was nice of them.


----------



## harrison

I've calmed down since this morning - not manic now. Of course the half a Valium and a little snooze probably helped but who cares.


----------



## 8888

I had a good meeting with my care manager.


----------



## rockyraccoon

Last night I attended a class and I was a little anxious about attending. After the break in the class the teacher asked us all to introduce ourselves, and what we do, yadda yadda yadda. So I instantly became super anxious and almost had a panic attack and I think the other students may have sensed I was nervous. But what is most important is that I did not ruminate and think everyone must think I'm worthless. I was able to let it go pretty fast, which is a huge accomplishment for me.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I think I finally found someone I can call a friend.


----------



## tehuti88

I finally rediscovered that Rinmaru anime avatar maker I once used to make informal pics of a few of my characters years ago. Seems a few colors have changed a bit, and their site screencapture function doesn't work properly, but they have a few more choices than before and at least it's still there, I thought for sure they'd gotten rid of it. Spent too much time earlier redoing a few characters...still not entirely satisfied (and I can never do my more masculine characters on these things)...but it was kind of fun.


----------



## tehuti88

Well...I now have glasses, and can actually see things. I imagine I look spectacularly nerdy, though. :um


----------



## harrison

tehuti88 said:


> Well...I now have glasses, and can actually see things. I imagine I look spectacularly nerdy, though. :um


That's good to hear Tehuti - my wife and my son both have glasses. I think you'd look good with glasses - nerdy can look really cute.


----------



## rabidfoxes

harrison said:


> That's good to hear Tehuti - my wife and my son both have glasses. I think you'd look good with glasses - nerdy can look really cute.


Can I +1 this? There was a point when I realised that I liked people just because they had glasses. I instantly thought they were intelligent and nerdy and aloof (=sexy). Had to learn over time it's not always the case, but glasses do create a strong impression!


----------



## 8888

I got out of the house twice today.


----------



## celrys

I got outside today after a few days in.


----------



## Suchness

karenw said:


> Well I got chocolate if that counts.


Chocolate's always a good thing.


----------



## Suchness

karenw said:


> Yes it's good for me as I'm not well atm. Two bars & some mini eggs . I forgot to add x2 trifles as well. All good anything sweet.


That's quiet a bit of chocolate. Are you a chocaholic?


----------



## MMyoutube

I ate chocolate cake and played guitar all day long. 😏


----------



## SoulFant

Tasty coffee always makes my day better


----------



## Tuan Jie

Went out to get some oats at aldi. I usually carry a small backpack, which they've often asked me to show was empty when I got to the register. It's the only store in the country that I know of that does this. Anyway, that situation, or any situation at the register, has been a great source of anxiety in the past. Buying groceries in general. Today I didn't give a ****. I took my time wandering around in the store and also joked a bit with the personel. I was present. I would have gladly showed them my empty backpack, but they didn't ask. Something has gradually been shifting in a much less anxious direction the past year. Great to notice! I forgot the oats btw, lol


----------



## Suchness

Tuan Jie said:


> Went out to get some oats at aldi. I usually carry a small backpack, which they've often asked me to show was empty when I got to the register. It's the only store in the country that I know of that does this. Anyway, that situation, or any situation at the register, has been a great source of anxiety in the past. Buying groceries in general. Today I didn't give a ****. I took my time wandering around in the store and also joked a bit with the personel. I was present. I would have gladly showed them my empty backpack, but they didn't ask. Something has gradually been shifting in a much less anxious direction the past year. Great to notice! I forgot the oats btw, lol


Haha, how present were you if you forgot the oats? Good to hear your anxiety is getting better.


----------



## harrison

Tuan Jie said:


> Went out to get some oats at aldi. I usually carry a small backpack, which they've often asked me to show was empty when I got to the register. It's the only store in the country that I know of that does this. Anyway, that situation, or any situation at the register, has been a great source of anxiety in the past. Buying groceries in general. Today I didn't give a ****. I took my time wandering around in the store and also joked a bit with the personel. I was present. I would have gladly showed them my empty backpack, but they didn't ask. Something has gradually been shifting in a much less anxious direction the past year. Great to notice! I forgot the oats btw, lol


I know what you mean - it's nice when you can relax enough to just look around.

I've found with the bag thing it's easier to offer it for them to look inside. That sort of thing doesn't really bother me but I tend to just open my bag anyway nowadays. Quite a few bigger shops will have a security guard standing at the entrance now.

A lot of the time they look slightly embarassed that I'm offering and just sort of pretend to look and then say it's okay sir. (I'm pretty old and conservative looking though)


----------



## Danishgal

I bought pepper spray


----------



## harrison

I came across a paperback book that's a first edition of a very hard book to find. In the sort of condition that looks like someone has had it sitting on a shelf somewhere and never touched it for 27 years.


----------



## tea111red

the snow cleaned my car.


----------



## Suchness

harrison said:


> I came across a paperback book that's a first edition of a very hard book to find. In the sort of condition that looks like someone has had it sitting on a shelf somewhere and never touched it for 27 years.


The question is, how much is it worth?


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> The question is, how much is it worth?


1,000 to 1500 dollars.

It's actually a book by a West Australian author - Tim Winton. (think he lives in Freo or somewhere)

Extremely hard to find now and they're usually all knackered because they're paperbacks.

God, I love these books.


----------



## Suchness

harrison said:


> 1,000 to 1500 dollars.
> 
> It's actually a book by a West Australian author - Tim Winton. (think he lives in Freo or somewhere)
> 
> Extremely hard to find now and they're usually all knackered because they're paperbacks.
> 
> God, I love these books.


Tim Winton aye? Don't think I've ever met him. All I can say is, Brunetti's on you.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Tim Winton aye? Don't think I've ever met him. All I can say is, *Brunetti's on you*.


No worries young man. I'll get you one of those fancy cakes. And @A Toxic Butterfly can have a pizza if she wants.

Edit: jee, took me a while to get that name right.


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> No worries young man. I'll get you one of those fancy cakes. And @A Toxic Butterfly can have a pizza if she wants.


Yes! Then I am most certainly in. Thank you Don ♡


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yes! Then I am most certainly in. Thank you Don ♡


No worries young lady. I really like that new avatar btw - great photo.

Makes me feel like a pizza actually. I might have to go and get one from Brunetti's myself.


----------



## Musicfan

Got a box of a dozen donuts marked down to 3 dollars at the market.


----------



## Tuan Jie

@Suchness
Here's how I make sense of the seeming contradiction. I'm used to be hyperfocused on what I need to get in order to get out of there asap, meaning I'm there with one leg already outside and getting all and only what I intended to get. There's a fight/flight rigid quality to that, which seems to have swung to the other side on this occasion. A big relief to experience that this is possible. I was probably more present than I've ever been in this situation because I could let go (including my memory/focus, lol). There's certainly room for improvement. I'm thinking best of both worlds. Mindful shopping sounds like a plan 
@harrison
You hit the nail on the head right there. Being relaxed enough to just look around is a big thing for me. I'm glad to hear you've experienced this as well. Has the bag thing never bothered you stress wise?

Your book find sounds like a wet dream to a collector. I used to be into urbex and always dreamt about finding a site where people had simply vanished one day to let the place ripe for a couple of decades.


----------



## harrison

Tuan Jie said:


> @harrison
> You hit the nail on the head right there. Being relaxed enough to just look around is a big thing for me. I'm glad to hear you've experienced this as well. Has the bag thing never bothered you stress wise?


Pretty sure it's been a big thing in the past - most things have been difficult for me at one time or another. My anxiety seems to vary quite a lot. It might be tied in with my mood I think. But I definitely know how that feels to have a constant sort of hyper-awareness of my surroundings. Even nowadays sometimes I'll take half a Valium to turn it off for a while, but my bipolar meds seem to help a bit too occasionally.

That's one of my main concerns - I wish I could turn it off and just live.


----------



## rabidfoxes

Been ill with a cold, which is weirdly nice. Used the cold as an excuse to have a hot toddy right after breakfast. Finished a letter to my long-suffering pen pal that I had been putting off for ages. Went out for pizza and beer in the evening. The whole day, floating on a cloud.


----------



## 0589471

I held a puppy today ♡ Cutest Australian shepherd with green eyes. She was beautiful. Very lovey, kept licking my face. It felt very calming, and warm, holding her. I haven't had puppies in years, haha, have been adopting grown shelter dogs so I needed my puppy fix. Super cute. Wish I could have taken her home, but I'm maxed out on dogs at the moment  I can see why animals are good for emotional support, I didn't want to let her go.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got a few extra hours that I need


----------



## SparklingWater

I no longer put too much stock in realizations and a ha moments (cause you can have a thousand of them but your underlying feeling may still not change,) but I had a doozy of a realization about an hour ago. Mind blown. I'm shook lol.


----------



## Tuan Jie

Looked in the mirror and loved the smiling guy I saw  Having Bitori Nha Bibinha on repeat certainly helps.


----------



## tea111red

exercised
went out into nature
looked at snowy mountains


----------



## rabidfoxes

SparklingWater said:


> I no longer put too much stock in realizations and a ha moments (cause you can have a thousand of them but your underlying feeling may still not change,) but I had a doozy of a realization about an hour ago. Mind blown. I'm shook lol.


That is a cliffhanger.


----------



## Crisigv

I finally washed my work apron after so many months. Maybe I'll have enough motivation to change my windshield wipers too.


----------



## harrison

Glad I made the effort to go up to the house yesterday. My son turned up to get some more of his stuff so I could help him with that and it was nice to spend some time with them.

Hopefully I can take him to the airport next week and see him off.


----------



## CNikki

For the first time in what seems like a long time I am not left with ruminating anxiety. The day is still a bit young and it can change. But I'll take in what ever I can really get out of this.


----------



## SparklingWater

rabidfoxes said:


> That is a cliffhanger.


Oh lol it had something to do with my mom. Nothing interesting/helpful to anyone else (unless they want to start a full course on trauma so they'd get the significance lol.)


----------



## Tuan Jie

It was a very sunny day, very warm for the time of the year. And I had a little energy. So I decided to go to the community garden I share with a friend to dump some kitchen scraps in the composter and to do some weeding. It was nice to get my hands dirty while not being depressed.

On my way out, I saw a woman who also has a garden there and whom I had shortly chatted with before. I decided to say hi and we ended up chatting a bit. I noticed she shifted into higher gear, as I'm used to around people. A bit of fight/flight kicking in, I believe. I didn't shift into this mode, which was a delight to notice. Nothing in me wanted to get away asap or act any other than I am. I was having this conversation and nothing else. It turns out she has similar issues and is also on disability for the rest of her days. I shared a bit about my own situation without a trace of shame or anxiety. I'm going to need some time getting used to this going so well 

On my way home I decided to go to a super market I passed anyway. I didn't feel any anxiety going in or being there, I felt free as a bird. When the cashier asked me if I had a discount card I thought out loud, basically giving away I was too lazy to dig it up from my wallet. No shame or anxiety whatsoever. I just didn't feel like it and that was perfectly fine with me. Stuff like this keeps happening and it keeps surprising me. Shocking me, almost. Being relaxed and present in social situation, holy ****! It's like I'm waking from a terrifying trance after having been stuck in it my whole life. I'm beyond grateful for it and nearly awe strucken when it happens.


----------



## SparklingWater

@Tuan Jie Absolutely beautiful to hear! The ability to just be without that protective response, how wonderful. I've had more of those recently as well. Glad you're doing well. So happy for you!


----------



## Tuan Jie

@SparklingWater
Lovely! It makes me extra happy to hear you're experiencing this as well!


----------



## Kevin001

Got my haircut, its short and how I wanted it.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Got my haircut, its short and how I wanted it.


Congratulations!


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks lol


----------



## Michael1983

I faced my fear of travelling into central London without the aid of benzo's or any other mind altering substance. I felt anxious but i did it and got back and felt a sense of achievement. I CAN do it!


----------



## Tuan Jie

Got high on buying groceries while completely unbothered by SA. It's a result of a different way of being. I feel a bit like the boy in Room, who encounters the outside world for the first time. The horrors of the past are turning into gratitude for the present. Incredible.

Did a bit of gardening and enjoyed it a bit a gain. I enjoyd that I enjoyed it the most. The flame of enthousiasm for anything had gone out when I broke down a year ago. Really nice to get a hint of that back.


----------



## 8888

I got good sales shopping today.


----------



## harrison

My son made his flight okay - I was very worried about that, so early in the morning. We texted for a while before he got on the plane. I feel a lot better now he's on his way.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> My son made his flight okay - I was very worried about that, so early in the morning. We texted for a while before he got on the plane. I feel a lot better now he's on his way.


Good to hear mate.


----------



## caelle

I had a nice chat with a coworker today. I have been so stressed out and full of anxiety. Having someone to talk to irl really took my mind off things.


----------



## harrison

Uniman said:


> Good to hear mate.


Thanks mate - very long flight. 14 hours - he's still got 1 hour to go. God I hate those long flights - he'll be glad to get off I think.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Thanks mate - very long flight. 14 hours - he's still got 1 hour to go. God I hate those long flights - he'll be glad to get off I think.


You're welcome mate.

Sounds like a long haul flight.


----------



## harrison

Uniman said:


> You're welcome mate.
> 
> Sounds like a long haul flight.


Yeah, I hate those long flights.

He's never done a really long flight like that before. Should be getting there about now.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Yeah, I hate those long flights.
> 
> He's never done a really long flight like that before. Should be getting there about now.


Is he on his own, or with the new gf?


----------



## harrison

Uniman said:


> Is he on his own, or with the new gf?


No, he's on his own mate - just going there for work.

(Not sure what's actually happening with that girl anyway. :O ) Cheeky boy.

For some reason he was a bit worried about it yesterday - I could tell. He'll be alright though, I just worry about everything.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> No, he's on his own mate - just going there for work.
> 
> (Not sure what's actually happening with that girl anyway. :O ) Cheeky boy.
> 
> For some reason he was a bit worried about it yesterday - I could tell. He'll be alright though, I just worry about everything.


So no sight seeing if a business trip.

He probably misses her mate.


----------



## harrison

Uniman said:


> So no sight seeing if a business trip.
> 
> He probably misses her mate.


We just had a nice Skype session - he called from where he's staying. I can't believe how crap I am at Skype - I still don't even know how to add someone to the damn conversation. He had to do it so my wife could see him too.  (we're not very good at Skype)

It's still mid afternoon there - so he'll be tired later. He said he was going out to find something to eat.

Yeah, not sure how he feels about her mate - he never tells us, he says they're just friends. I have no idea really. (pretty good friends if you ask me) :um


----------



## 0589471

I was complimented on my teeth :blush @geraltofrivia lol


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I was complimented on my teeth :blush @geraltofrivia lol


On your _teeth_? :sus


----------



## 0589471

harrison said:


> On your _teeth_? :sus


Hahaha. Yes. I am insecure about my teeth so I hide them when I smile. My ex used to call me rabbit :bah There's a photo of me where they are not hidden however and I was complimented.


----------



## harrison

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Hahaha. Yes. I am insecure about my teeth so I hide them when I smile. My ex used to call me rabbit :bah There's a photo of me where they are not hidden however and I was complimented.


I just meant that I don't seem to recall that being the first thing I noticed when I looked at a girl. :O

(not that I do that anymore of course - I'm very old now) 

(no offence to geraltofrivia obviously)


----------



## Kilgore Trout

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I was complimented on my teeth :blush @geraltofrivia lol


:grin2:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> We just had a nice Skype session - he called from where he's staying. I can't believe how crap I am at Skype - I still don't even know how to add someone to the damn conversation. He had to do it so my wife could see him too.  (we're not very good at Skype)


Sounds awesome.

There are other Skype like apps out there now which are becoming popular.



harrison said:


> It's still mid afternoon there - so he'll be tired later. He said he was going out to find something to eat.


Dubai? Probably hot too being a desert like place.



harrison said:


> Yeah, not sure how he feels about her mate - he never tells us, he says they're just friends. I have no idea really. (pretty good friends if you ask me) :um


Ask him is the "girl" his "friend".  :b

Friends that makeout (just joking). :b


----------



## jolene23

I hiked up the hill


----------



## 3stacks

jolene23 said:


> I hiked up the hill


 to fetch a pail of water?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

3stacks said:


> to fetch a pail of water?


Or to go down the other side?


----------



## 3stacks

Uniman said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> to fetch a pail of water?
> 
> 
> 
> Or to go down the other side?
Click to expand...

 Can never really know with Jolene. She's a mystery that one


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

3stacks said:


> Can never really know with Jolene. She's a mystery that one


Have no fingernails via biting in anticipation for the answer to the greatest question ever asked. :O :b

I'm in one of those joking moods again. :lol


----------



## 3stacks

Uniman said:


> Have no fingernails via biting in anticipation for the answer to the greatest question ever asked. :O :b
> 
> I'm in one of those joking moods again. :lol


You'll have no fingers if you ever mess with Jolene. I made that mistake once and now I'm typing with my feet


----------



## SparklingWater

Had some scar tissue raise. Got it injected with a steroid so it's flattening out. Yay!


----------



## 3stacks

SparklingWater said:


> Had some scar tissue raise. Got it injected with a steroid so it's flattening out. Yay!


Nice, how long does that last or is it permanent?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

3stacks said:


> You'll have no fingers if you ever mess with Jolene. I made that mistake once and now I'm typing with my feet


But is the coolest person, as slice bread was invented for that very reason.  :b


----------



## 3stacks

Uniman said:


> But is the coolest person, as slice bread was invented for that very reason.  :b


Now that I can agree with


----------



## SparklingWater

3stacks said:


> Nice, how long does that last or is it permanent?


It's supposed to be permanent once it's flattened. Not quite there yet though.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

3stacks said:


> Now that I can agree with


So cool that ice won't turn into a pool. :b


----------



## 3stacks

SparklingWater said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, how long does that last or is it permanent?
> 
> 
> 
> It's suppose to permanent once it's flattened. Not quite there yet though.
Click to expand...

 oh that's pretty good. I didnt know they had anything permanent for scarring yet. 


Uniman said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I can agree with
> 
> 
> 
> So cool that ice won't turn into a pool.
Click to expand...

 oh yes so cool she put global warming back by a few hundred years


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

3stacks said:


> oh yes so cool she put global warming back by a few hundred years


Amazing woman she is. :yes


----------



## 8888

I woke up in a good mood.


----------



## TryingMara

Office was closed due to snow.


----------



## belugaxwhale

*friend i look up to complimented a doodle*

also we had a socratic seminar today. i was really awkward tbh but hey its a mental disorder. i spoke a second time without having to out of free will. also first time to speak in one of them without being asked by the teacher. woo!


----------



## Barakiel

I think reaching 4000 is something of an accomplishment. When I first joined, my problem with giving up on posts was probably a little worse than it is now.


----------



## SparklingWater

Did a lot of somatic work today. Feel a bit tired, but very centered and in my body. Much more to be done as always, but I feel really good.


----------



## harrison

This nice lady said hello to me yesterday as she was walking into a shop I was leaving. She was with her daughter. I had an armful of books and I didn't think I was smiling but maybe I was. I have no idea why people do that to me but it was nice anyway.


----------



## tea111red

found another helpful YouTube channel.....thank God.


----------



## Michael1983

I got a lot of things sorted that were hanging over my head. My bank balance took a beating but what needed to be done got done!


----------



## 8888

I had a good therapy session.


----------



## Tarasikkarasik

I got a proposition about work place.


----------



## PandaBearx

Had a phone interview this morning (despite my phone phobia) and managed to get the job. So that's good. I just hope I like it and the people I work with. It seems very nice...


----------



## 3stacks

karenw said:


> Are they your teeth in your avatar?


Nope mine are worse looking haha


----------



## rabidfoxes

I managed to do a workout session using cats as props.


----------



## 3stacks

rabidfoxes said:


> I managed to do a workout session using cats as props.


 I hope you weren't training shotput


----------



## rabidfoxes

3stacks said:


> I hope you weren't training shotput


: D No, it was this workout. They really hated over the cat raises.


----------



## 3stacks

rabidfoxes said:


> : D No, it was this workout. They really hated over the cat raises.


Haha that's adorable although I can imagine most cats running away


----------



## rabidfoxes

3stacks said:


> Haha that's adorable although I can imagine most cats running away


They tried! I shut them in the room and held the cat in place with my hands when doing extra weight crunches and bridges. They also wouldn't do hi-fives, so I did head pats instead.


----------



## tea111red

food


----------



## 3stacks

rabidfoxes said:


> They tried! I shut them in the room and held the cat in place with my hands when doing extra weight crunches and bridges. They also wouldn't do hi-fives, so I did head pats instead.


 haha bless them. They probably thought wtf is going on here lol



tea111red said:


> food


Canned beans? Lol


----------



## tea111red

3stacks said:


> Canned beans? Lol


those are for later.


----------



## 3stacks

tea111red said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canned beans? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> those are for later.
Click to expand...

 :lol


----------



## CNikki

Honestly... Talking to my mother, even if it was for twenty minutes at best.


----------



## harrison

Well it was a mixture of good and bad which is often the case for me. I went up to the neurologist this morning - and it's up near Spring Street at the top of Collins St. Nice part of the city. I had a coffee in a place where a lot of people come down from all the fancy offices for their lunch - its downstairs from a very posh hotel where I've stayed when I was manic. Makes for a very strange mixture of emotions.

But I like sitting there and looking at everybody. Then walking down Collins St and looking in Kay Craddock's windows. Nice bookshop but a bit over-priced.


----------



## harrison

Then I went to my favourite bookshop again and found some beautiful books - lovely old bindings from 1898. Had a look at a very rare one I'll get on the weekend - unbelievable how they come across some of these books. It's magnificent.


----------



## 8888

Things I was waiting for came in the mail today.


----------



## Citrine79

It is 65 degrees here today...last week at this time it was in the teens! I got to walk outside on my lunch break for the first time since the fall and it felt awesome! Also, get to watch my team play tonight!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888

I talked to a friend


----------



## PandaBearx

Don't know if it's "good" so much as kind. Today was my last day at my old job and everyone was pretty nice about me leaving, hugged everyone goodbye and one of my favorite managers dropped off colorful flowers with a thoughtful card. I'm certainly grateful for the opportunity to grow as much as I did. Despite it's down moments, it did have it's props and at the end of the day I did enjoy learning and the memories made. Now it's onto the next challenge.


----------



## AllGlad

I guess two things...


The girl I got matched with on Bumble replyed back to me... she seems cute... we will see...


----------



## AllGlad

PandaBearx said:


> Don't know if it's "good" so much as kind. Today was my last day at my old job and everyone was pretty nice about me leaving, hugged everyone goodbye and one of my favorite managers dropped off colorful flowers with a thoughtful card. I'm certainly grateful for the opportunity to grow as much as I did. Despite it's down moments, it did have it's props and at the end of the day I did enjoy learning and the memories made. Now it's onto the next challenge.


That sounds like a lovely way to leave a company... it seems that you were well liked.


----------



## harrison

Had a nice long Skype with my boy - feels like he's been gone for ages this time.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Had a nice long Skype with my boy - feels like he's been gone for ages this time.


That is awesome mate. I hope he returns safely. Crossing fingers, toes.

Hoping that can post this.


----------



## harrison

Uniman said:


> That is awesome mate. I hope he returns safely. Crossing fingers, toes.
> 
> Hoping that can post this.


Yeah, he's got another week to go. Feels like ages. He's going on a desert tour or something today so his mother will definitely be worried about that.  He'll be okay.

He's going up in that Burj Khalifa building soon - would be pretty incredible to see that.


----------



## 8888

I got a letter from my psychiatrist that may help me get more mental health services.


----------



## PandaBearx

AllGlad said:


> That sounds like a lovely way to leave a company... it seems that you were well liked.


I'd like to think so.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Yeah, he's got another week to go. Feels like ages. He's going on a desert tour or something today so his mother will definitely be worried about that.  He'll be okay.
> 
> He's going up in that Burj Khalifa building soon - would be pretty incredible to see that.


Sounds like Dubai. Good to hear that he will be okay.

Does sound like going to have a good time.


----------



## harrison

Uniman said:


> Sounds like Dubai. Good to hear that he will be okay.
> 
> Does sound like going to have a good time.


Yeah, I think he's having a good time mate - he's been eating out with other work colleagues too, so that's nice.

They moved him to a better hotel as well - he sent me all these pictures from about the 26th floor or something. Looked good.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Yeah, I think he's having a good time mate - he's been eating out with other work colleagues too, so that's nice.
> 
> They moved him to a better hotel as well - he sent me all these pictures from about the 26th floor or something. Looked good.


Good to have company in another country.

One wonders what better means as most hotels are nice there from what I have seen.

I used to know a super yacht captain who had interesting stories about that place. Mentioned have to respect local customs, etc.


----------



## harrison

Uniman said:


> Good to have company in another country.
> 
> One wonders what better means as most hotels are nice there from what I have seen.
> 
> I used to know a super yacht captain who had interesting stories about that place. Mentioned have to respect local customs, etc.


Haha - yeah the other one looked alright to me mate - but I guess there was something he didn't like as much about it.

Yes I've heard that too - I'll be glad when he leaves there tbh.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I bought some jeans


----------



## PandaBearx

Technically yesterday, but rescued an abused pupper so now she has a nice new home. Just hope she’ll warm up.


----------



## Blue Dino

Had a good 2.5 hour hike in the hills with the dog in the late afternoon. And then another 1 hour late night walk around the neighborhood. It was so peaceful and calm, no wind. I'm kinda looking forward to the summer now. Although by then, I might be unable drive to the hills.


----------



## JerryAndSports

I did my homework.


----------



## Suchness

JerryAndSports said:


> I did my homework.


Good work son.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

My abusers are living awfully sh*tty lives that just keep getting worse 🙂

I just wish my siblings weren't stuck there. They might be so brainwashed by that evil witch that they're beyond help.


----------



## PandaBearx

One of my coworkers who is artsy drew me something pretty to put at my desk, which I thought was very cool/nice of them.


----------



## Citrine79

went to therapy...this was only my second appt there but I like the direction so far. For the first time in a very long time, I am motivated to make much to make much needed changes in order to reach my ultimate goal and I am ready to face the obstacles that are in my way.


----------



## Kevin001

Got my haircut....main barber shop was closed thank God found another...wasn't as short but it'll do.


----------



## Michael1983

I volunteered. It was productive and worthwhile. I'm happy about it.


----------



## Ai

I'm off today, so I got to sleep in... but I also didn't let myself sleep the whole day away.


----------



## tea111red

found another helpful YouTube page.......feel more clarity.


----------



## 8888

I spoke to my best friend.


----------



## Michael1983

I went out and met some friends. I felt a bit self-conscious and anxious about getting there but I distracted myself on the journey and it wasn't too bad. I would have kicked myself if I hadn't gone but I did so I'm happy.


----------



## 8888

I cleaned up my room a bit, I'm happy there is less clutter now.


----------



## Kevin001

Got 2wks of groceries for $90.....got a ton!


----------



## 8888

I had a good conversation with my mentor.


----------



## tea111red

progress.


----------



## Michael1983

I went to volunteer again at the allotments and planted some beans and parsnips. I'm learning how to garden and grow things and i'm mixing with other people so it's great. It's certainly helping my self-esteem.


----------



## rockyraccoon

I managed to study a second language for 4 strait days now. I missed a class because I was in the hospital, and the manager of the school sent out a survey asking about the teachers, the instruction, the enthusiasm of the other students, etc. Anyway, I thought the survey meant the course was over but it wasn't. I saw a classmate at the gym and he wondered where I was, so I explained it to him. Regardless, I am happy to have studied so hard these past few days, and currently I am doing one week's worth of material in a day. It's tough and I could have quit but I am persevering, and I am determined to excel at my studies.

I also enrolled in another class at a different school. I will be taking architectural drafting. (I took a course on residential blueprint reading, but it was not for credit and was considered a general interest course). I start my new course next week and I am determined to not quit nor let anxiety get in the way. In addition, I have been going to the gym regularly despite recovering from a broken hand.


----------



## Ekardy

rockyraccoon said:


> I managed to study a second language for 4 strait days now. I missed a class because I was in the hospital, and the manager of the school sent out a survey asking about the teachers, the instruction, the enthusiasm of the other students, etc. Anyway, I thought the survey meant the course was over but it wasn't. I saw a classmate at the gym and he wondered where I was, so I explained it to him. Regardless, I am happy to have studied so hard these past few days, and currently I am doing one week's worth of material in a day. It's tough and I could have quit but I am persevering, and I am determined to excel at my studies.
> 
> I also enrolled in another class at a different school. I will be taking architectural drafting. (I took a course on residential blueprint reading, but it was not for credit and was considered a general interest course). I start my new course next week and I am determined to not quit nor let anxiety get in the way. In addition, I have been going to the gym regularly despite recovering from a broken hand.


I'm so glad to hear you're sticking to learning another language. You did a fairly good job with the writing. 
And it's good you're focusing on all these classes and activities, it's good to get out of your comfort zone little by little, I'm happy for you.


----------



## rockyraccoon

Ekardy said:


> I'm so glad to hear you're sticking to learning another language. You did a fairly good job with the writing.
> And it's good you're focusing on all these classes and activities, it's good to get out of your comfort zone little by little, I'm happy for you.


Quiero practicar espanol con gente, ambos hablar y escribir.


----------



## Ekardy

rockyraccoon said:


> Quiero practicar espanol con gente, ambos hablar y escribir.


Bueno, yo te puedo ayudar con la escritura. Comenzando ahora, voy a responder a tus mensajes en español.


----------



## rockyraccoon

Ekardy said:


> Bueno, yo te puedo ayudar con la escritura. Comenzando ahora, voy a responder a tus mensajes en español.


Gracias. Tu quieres ayudar espanol conmigo!? El mensanje aqui (SAS chat) es a lento, lo siento.


----------



## 8888

Today was the first time I had a panic attack when with my mentor and she handled it well.


----------



## PandaBearx

101 on my stats test :yay


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I spent hours on end playing guitar


----------



## PandaBearx

I personalized my shampoo (it seemed interesting to try) and it came today I'm really excited! :3 it smells like peaches.


----------



## komorikun

OMG!!! I saw the fat cat again!! :heart The last time I saw him was in November!! Beautiful and bodacious as ever!! :mushy

Some middle-aged lady carrying a toddler tried to cut into my kitty time. Showing the little turd the cat. But I waited patiently for them to go away.

Back in November:

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1093510527-post5463.html

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1093510527-post5463.html


----------



## Citrine79

Something happened today that at the moment I am not thrilled about but I believe in the end it will turn out to be a blessing in disguise...too much time wasted and I need to focus my energy elsewhere!


----------



## Kevin001

Went to new haircut place, cute girl, nice haircut, and close by the house.....win win win. Could be a little cheaper I guess meh.


----------



## drivendork1

I managed to walk for 1 hour in spite of being tired. I focused on my breathing during my walk and think of positive feelings and thinking. I recited positive affirmations to myself throughout my walk.

I recommend anyone to do the same.


----------



## SparklingWater

Long convo with a family member that might help bring us closer.


----------



## rockyraccoon

I finally got confirmation from the government that I am entitled to financial means (upwards of $10,000) for a government employment intervention action plan (wage subsidy, tools subsidy, education/training). I applied a few times and got bounced around through soo many different people telling me different stuff. The office where my case manager will be is only a short 10 minute walk from my place. I just have to wait for some injuries to heal, then I would like to be working by mid June. I will probably go to the employment office next week to get the ball rolling.


----------



## harrison

So good to see my family and have dinner with them tonight. And so cute to see the waitresses chatting with my son. Man I got a kick out of that.


----------



## Ayelin

Ordered bagels for breakfast. I hope they arrive soon.


----------



## Citrine79

Sunny day today...finally!! Still not warm but sunny skies improves my mood and I treated myself to a handbag that I have been wanting for awhile.


----------



## Citrine79

Was able to speak up in our weekly meeting at work and tell the boss about a problem I came across. She seemed receptive about it and thanked me for finding it and pointing it out. I am glad I wrote out what I wanted to say as it made things easier and less likely to chicken out. Also had an example of what I found.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv

I actually paid all my bills this morning.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Family came down to visit for three days.


----------



## Suchness

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Family came down to visit for three days.


And you all got along?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Suchness said:


> And you all got along?


Of course! My younger cousins take after me anyway lol


----------



## harrison

Got everything done I wanted to - picked up my wife's birthday present, let the dog out for a run and gave him his lunch, then went to the doctor. She had a doctor in training with her and I felt a bit embarassed because she was asking about my mania but they were both very nice.


----------



## beautifulcat132

I went to a park with my daughters yesterday. It feels like I haven't done this in a very long time. Such a good time with them.


----------



## harrison

Had a great lunch with the family for my wife's birthday - went somewhere new. Fantastic food and she's happy so that's the main thing.


----------



## Kevin001

Me and my friend had a much needed conversation.


----------



## harrison

Had another nice weekend. Saw my boy yesterday when I wasn't expecting to and stayed up at my wife's place. Watched the election results which was a disaster with the blockheads getting back in for another 3 years. (can't win them all) 

We went to the mall today and had a nice lunch.


----------



## PandaBearx

Final grade for Stats was an A, which is good.


----------



## harrison

Calmed down from this morning - thank God.


----------



## Suchness

PandaBearx said:


> Final grade for Stats was an A, which is good.





harrison said:


> Calmed down from this morning - thank God.


Good to hear.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I taught a guitar lesson and it went well


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Had another nice weekend. Saw my boy yesterday when I wasn't expecting to and stayed up at my wife's place. Watched the election results which was a disaster with the blockheads getting back in for another 3 years. (can't win them all)
> 
> We went to the mall today and had a nice lunch.


Awesome that you saw your boy.

That election was interesting.


----------



## harrison

Suchness said:


> Good to hear.


Thanks mate - yes I felt terrible before. It just comes out of nowhere.

(Hope you can chat to that girl at the chemist some time too btw - maybe you could just say hi next time.  )


----------



## harrison

Mondo_Fernando said:


> Awesome that you saw your boy.
> 
> That election was interesting.


Yes it was good to see him mate - he gave me a big long hug when he left too which was nice. It's so funny hugging him now because he's a lot bigger than he used to be.

Yes, I was disappointed - I don't like the Liberals in general. Morrison ran a very strong campaign which people basically believed - that Labour would raise taxes and they shouldn't risk it. Plus Clive Palmer spent a fortune on ads running Shorten down all the time - which also probably worked. Bit of a shame - but negative campaigns work.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Yes it was good to see him mate - he gave me a big long hug when he left too which was nice. It's so funny hugging him now because he's a lot bigger than he used to be.
> 
> Yes, I was disappointed - I don't like the Liberals in general. Morrison ran a very strong campaign which people basically believed - that Labour would raise taxes and they shouldn't risk it. Plus Clive Palmer spent a fortune on ads running Shorten down all the time - which also probably worked. Bit of a shame - but negative campaigns work.


Most still see their kids as their babies, regardless of age. Nice that both got a hug.

I partly watched them cackle on about it on TV, as we get news from Australia here.

Didn't notice the end results, as I thought National was ahead. So Labour won or National? I saw like probably 30 to 40 percent through, and had to do something else.

Was watching Netball in Australia compared to NZ Netball. Australian women knock each other to the ground even, but don't take offense to it. Just smile, get back up and play harder. NZ netball seems to be non contact and even light contact is called. Contact, wing defense. :b


----------



## harrison

Mondo_Fernando said:


> Most still see their kids as their babies, regardless of age. Nice that both got a hug.
> 
> I partly watched them cackle on about it on TV, as we get news from Australia here.
> 
> Didn't notice the end results, as I thought National was ahead. *So Labour won or National?* I saw like probably 30 to 40 percent through, and had to do something else.
> 
> Was watching Netball in Australia compared to NZ Netball. *Australian women knock each other to the ground even*, but don't take offense to it. Just smile, get back up and play harder. NZ netball seems to be non contact and even light contact is called. Contact, wing defense. :b


Liberal/National Party won unfortunately.

I've never really watched the netball I don't think - but that doesn't surprise me tbh. They take their sport very seriously here mate.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Liberal/National Party won unfortunately.
> 
> I've never really watched the netball I don't think - but that doesn't surprise me tbh. They take their sport very seriously here mate.


So was Morrison that won. Trying to get my head around the candidates, parties, as usually don't keep track of politics in Australia.

I think I remember Bob Hawk for Labour, R.I.P. He was funny.






There goes your canoe. :lol


----------



## harrison

Yesterday actually. I was just saying I wanted to go and see them at the bipolar support group and I ran into the guy that runs it at the library. It's funny how I run into him sometimes. Think I'll go tomorrow and talk to them.


----------



## Sabk

In spite of not getting much sleep lately, I was able to make some progress with work.


----------



## harrison

Had the ultimate nerd day yesterday. I went to the Uni library special collections where they had a trolley of books ready for me to examine. (the same book actually - just different editions) Spent a few hours doing that and confirmed what I needed to find out. It was fantastic.

I think the ladies there got a kick out of seeing me so excited about it - they said they love it when people find what they're looking for. Plus they actually helped a bit anyway by getting all the books for me. I think I'll go back and do it some more next week.


----------



## PandaBearx

Ran/walked 8 miles today.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Had the ultimate nerd day yesterday. I went to the Uni library special collections where they had a trolley of books ready for me to examine. (the same book actually - just different editions) Spent a few hours doing that and confirmed what I needed to find out. It was fantastic.
> 
> I think the ladies there got a kick out of seeing me so excited about it - they said they love it when people find what they're looking for. Plus they actually helped a bit anyway by getting all the books for me. I think I'll go back and do it some more next week.


Awesome to hear mate.

I can imagine like a kid in a candy store. :b

Now the question is, which is the first, which is the second edition?

That address thing I mentioned, I probably would have never found it, as in the early days of settlement in many countries (especially if a rural address, which it was in this case) they never had addresses or mailboxes. Closest they had was a pobox at a local post office or a private bag (a tough looking bag one puts on a gate or similar) at each rural address where put mail in and had an assigned number.

One for the books and something that I should have known earlier, as see it in many western movies, just didn't come up in my mind earlier for some reason.

Another way is looking for letters of the time that usually has the pobox or private bag or similar on them.

Oh well, learnt something new on how to find things like that in early times. :b


----------



## harrison

Mondo_Fernando said:


> Awesome to hear mate.
> 
> *I can imagine like a kid in a candy store. :b*
> 
> *Now the question is, which is the first, which is the second edition?
> *
> That address thing I mentioned, I probably would have never found it, as in the early days of settlement in many countries (especially if a rural address, which it was in this case) they never had addresses or mailboxes. Closest they had was a pobox at a local post office or a private bag (a tough looking bag one puts on a gate or similar) at each rural address where put mail in and had an assigned number.
> 
> One for the books and something that I should have known earlier, as see it in many western movies, just didn't come up in my mind earlier for some reason.
> 
> Another way is looking for letters of the time that usually has the pobox or private bag or similar on them.
> 
> Oh well, learnt something new on how to find things like that in early times. :b


That's exactly what it was like mate - it was great. I'll go back again this week for another look. 

I found out the one I bought is a 2nd edition dust-jacket on a first edition book. No-one in private hands that I know of (except me) has a 2nd with a dust-jacket. That's why I had to go and confirm it in person at the library. I can see why they would have put it on the first edition of the book - as the first edition jacket is extremely rare. One collector I know of has one - the others are in libraries.

It's fun to do this sort of stuff - and i can let the librarians know in the rare books departments, so they know too for the future. With me though I just have to be careful and not get too carried away. I have to step back a bit sometimes and take it easy - I can get very tired and overwhelmed with it all nowadays. At least I know that about myself now which is good.


----------



## harrison

Mondo_Fernando said:


> Awesome to hear mate.
> 
> I can imagine like a kid in a candy store. :b
> 
> Now the question is, which is the first, which is the second edition?
> 
> *That address thing I mentioned, I probably would have never found it, as in the early days of settlement in many countries (especially if a rural address, which it was in this case) they never had addresses or mailboxes. Closest they had was a pobox at a local post office or a private bag (a tough looking bag one puts on a gate or similar) at each rural address where put mail in and had an assigned number.
> *
> One for the books and something that I should have known earlier, as see it in many western movies, just didn't come up in my mind earlier for some reason.
> 
> Another way is looking for letters of the time that usually has the pobox or private bag or similar on them.
> 
> Oh well, learnt something new on how to find things like that in early times. :b


That would have been very tricky mate to work out - you did well to find out about all that. Would make it very hard indeed.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> That's exactly what it was like mate - it was great. I'll go back again this week for another look.


Sounds exciting.



harrison said:


> I found out the one I bought is a 2nd edition dust-jacket on a first edition book. No-one in private hands that I know of (except me) has a 2nd with a dust-jacket. That's why I had to go and confirm it in person at the library. I can see why they would have put it on the first edition of the book - as the first edition jacket is extremely rare. One collector I know of has one - the others are in libraries.


They say dust jackets make them worth more, as I guess preserves them better and are more complete.

But even though doesn't have the original dust cover, still worth alot.



harrison said:


> It's fun to do this sort of stuff - and i can let the librarians know in the rare books departments, so they know too for the future. With me though I just have to be careful and not get too carried away. I have to step back a bit sometimes and take it easy - I can get very tired and overwhelmed with it all nowadays. At least I know that about myself now which is good.


I can see why you are telling them. So if someone else comes in, can share that info.

Pace ones self so don't get tired so easily. Makes sense, very wise.



harrison said:


> That would have been very tricky mate to work out - you did well to find out about all that. Would make it very hard indeed.


Thanks mate for the kind words.

Just knowing what they did back then. We get used to modern society once it is all built up and have luxuries like mailboxes. Back then it was the new country to most.


----------



## harrison

Mondo_Fernando said:


> *They say dust jackets make them worth more*, as I guess preserves them better and are more complete.


Dust jackets can make a huge difference to the price mate. The best example I know of is The Great Gatsby by Scott Fitzgerald.

You can find a 1st edition without a wrapper no problem for around the 5 thousand dollar mark. Last time I heard of one with a jacket they wanted about a quarter of a million. :O

(I don't have one of those though)


----------



## twitchy666

*Physics! Gravity power*



Kevin001 said:


> I fixed our clogged bathroom sink.....yay!


Siphon!

medical oxygen tube used many times! coffee residue or laundry lint filter washing buildup in bathroom sink.

tube all way threaded to u-bend base or further through, along? Suck! UGH! OK.

watching all muck pass along transparent tube to toilet. push/pull root end up/down to encourage... clear way

also used in car footwell flooded! cabin pollen filter area prone to heavy rainstorm leak. onward, plastic bowls used all time to keep carpet dry..

have a plastic siphon with pump bulb. could do this job. was for evacuating petrol from old car due for green tank collection for next car but failed, so it's clean


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Dust jackets can make a huge difference to the price mate. The best example I know of is The Great Gatsby by Scott Fitzgerald.
> 
> You can find a 1st edition without a wrapper no problem for around the 5 thousand dollar mark. Last time I heard of one with a jacket they wanted about a quarter of a million. :O
> 
> (I don't have one of those though)


That is a lot of money for a book. :O

But in saying that, paintings are worth a lot, but don't have many words to read like a book does.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Technically it was a last night/this morning thing, but I socialized and made a friend! Before we parted ways they thanked me for a good time and told me it's been a long time since they had this much fun because their best friend passed away in April.


----------



## CWe

Sang to myself in the bathroom mirror..... Bliss


----------



## PandaBearx

Signed up for my fall courses.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I found a wishbone in our rotisserie chicken. The thing about this is that 2 days ago I had a dream of myself seeing a twinkling star during the day. I was making a wish. 



I tape the wishbone on my Vision Board. I kept the bone whole because for the first time ever I thought keeping it whole made more sense than to make a wish with someone then breaking it. Wouldn't breaking it break the luck? So I decided to not break it. My wish is going to come true. I been saying, believing and knowing this for quite some time long before this wishbone.


----------



## Lockinte

New day, new life :smile2:
Today I can everything I want :grin2:


----------



## Erroll

I woke up alive! Another day. And all my loved ones survived the night too. 

We'll sing in the sunshine
We'll laugh every day
We'll sing i the sunshine
Then we'll be on our way.


----------



## sweet_tooth87

Erroll said:


> I woke up alive! Another day. And all my loved ones survived the night too.
> 
> We'll sing in the sunshine
> We'll laugh every day
> We'll sing i the sunshine
> Then we'll be on our way.


:crying: :grin2:


----------



## jordani

Wish me luck tomorrow. It is going to be a positive Day!


----------



## sanpellegrino

jordani said:


> Wish me luck tomorrow. It is going to be a positive Day!


Good luck :yay

Had a work out day. Feel a mood boost afterwards and an energy buzz. Only thing I can do to get a kickstart these days. But it works so **** it.


----------



## harrison

Had a nice day with my son and my wife. Tried a different place for lunch. Got the train back to the city and there was a lot of rain for a few stations - sort of fun to see all the big black clouds rolling in.


----------



## jordani

Thank you sanpellegrino. I appreciate that. Sincerely wish you a happy day 🙂


----------



## sanpellegrino

Went for a mile jog today. Stopped once. No anxiety. Feeling good.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

People have been saying lately that I'm glowing and my skin looks really good. Also I took a break from coding and was nervous that I wouldn't remember anything but I actually did! Good to see those nights of staying up and learning paid off!


----------



## 3stacks

Nearly got hit by a truck


----------



## 3stacks

conantheworthless said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly got hit by a truck
> 
> 
> 
> wow close call, at least the truck's ok!
Click to expand...

 the truck is now in therapy


----------



## sanpellegrino

Being the rebel child I am, I went to the bar and got chatting to a friendly chap and he bought me a drink as the card service was down. Random acts of kindness make me happy.


----------



## hyacinth girl

Technically this was yesterday but I went for a swim in the sea! So good, it was around 30 degrees here yesterday so the cool water felt great!


----------



## Eleonora91

Is it bad that I can't think of anything :/


----------



## Crisigv

Got to go out on the lake today. Was fun.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Had a nice outing with mother today at a Canada Day celebration/festival thingie in town. The food was nice. Had a good time.


----------



## harrison

Found a couple of nice books and had a nice talk to the ladies in the bookshop.


----------



## 8888

Volunteering today made me feel better than usual.


----------



## 8888

lily said:


> I'm glad it did.  I'm aiming to volunteer this year too.


Nice


----------



## D'avjo

coco-pops reduced to £1.50 in local co-op, down from £3 odd, Get in there!


----------



## Chomskyreader

*Newspaper*

Read some good articles in the newspaper, one day older, one day wiser..


----------



## Chomskyreader

Finally managed the dishwasher at work..


----------



## sweet_tooth87

Got to sleep in late, figured out issue with car. Relaxed and now get to talk with you guys!!


----------



## VIncymon

Met someone random from my old high school, had a conversation, took down the contact number.
I'm trying to make a conscious effort to talk to ppl more. I have no friends. I am trying to correct that.


----------



## VIncymon

sweet_tooth87 said:


> Got to sleep in late, figured out issue with car. Relaxed and now get to talk with you guys!!


Ah yes.... cars can be really stubborn machines. I'm glad for you.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Compiled some important research into a file. I'll be reading through and highlighting important bits of information from those biomed journals to use as a key resource in getting to the bottom of health issues if all goes to plan.


----------



## 8888

I had a good nap.


----------



## rdrr

fixed an issue at work that was frustrating me


----------



## beargi

I finally got accepted for graduation project! It's been giving me a serious anxiety for almost a year now. I'm so happy it's finally (almost) over!


----------



## Replicante

beargi said:


> I finally got accepted for graduation project! It's been giving me a serious anxiety for almost a year now. I'm so happy it's finally (almost) over!


Congratulations!


----------



## beargi

Replicante said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks!0


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Finally figured out the direction I want to go in for my portfolio site. Inspiration strikes so randomly. Lol.


----------



## PeterO

I had an audition this evening that went well. If I don't get cast, it's because it's competitive, not because I blew it.


----------



## PandaBearx

Planning a trip to Europe & swapped classes for hopefully better professors next semester.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Been told my grandpa will be coming home next week! Missed him 🙂


----------



## harrison

I think I've calmed down.


----------



## Lyssia

harrison said:


> I think I've calmed down.


Me too ☺


----------



## CNikki

Was gifted a cup to which I briefly saw at a nice store recently and thought about buying it in the near future just to have. I was surprised.



















There are more Irish-themed cups and other smaller possessions that were bought from Ireland by relatives who visited and given to us, which holds of great significance to me. This will be part of the collection simply because it's Irish-themed.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

CNikki said:


> Was gifted a cup to which I briefly saw at a nice store recently and thought about buying it in the near future just to have. I was surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are more Irish-themed cups and other smaller possessions that were bought from Ireland by relatives who visited and given to us, which holds of great significance to me. This will be part of the collection simply because it's Irish-themed.


Neato!


----------



## PandaBearx

Bought cookies for people who are sick at my work today & they ate majority of them so I was glad. Not necessarily "good" but a good deed for the day I suppose.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got errands done


----------



## Barakiel

I read a nice fanfic.


----------



## 8888

I got to sleep in late


----------



## harrison

Antiques Roadshow is on TV again - man I love this show.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Antiques Roadshow is on TV again - man I love this show.


:O

Which channel?

Edit: Found it on Prime.


----------



## harrison

Mondo_Fernando said:


> :O
> 
> Which channel?
> 
> Edit: Found it on Prime.


They have it on the ABC here in the mornings mate - they take it off for a while then bring it back. Great show.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> They have it on the ABC here in the mornings mate - they take it off for a while then bring it back. Great show.


Oh, ok.

It is a great TV show, as learn a lot about history through that TV show.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Got a better cell phone plan


----------



## harrison

Found 2 nice leather-bound old books again yesterday in the bookshop. So cheap it's just crazy - $12 for the two of them. Not in the greatest condition but they still look good on the shelf.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@harrison

That is awesome mate.

Cheap as chips saying comes to mind when noticed the price for them.


----------



## harrison

Mondo_Fernando said:


> @harrison
> 
> That is awesome mate.
> 
> Cheap as chips saying comes to mind when noticed the price for them.


Yeah, it was nice mate. I like that bookshop. It's downstairs and they have masses of books. I knew my wife would call though yesterday just as I was trying to get myself organised - and she did.

I hadn't been there for ages because of this stupid cold - but starting to feel better now.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Yeah, it was nice mate. I like that bookshop. It's downstairs and they have masses of books. I knew my wife would call though yesterday just as I was trying to get myself organised - and she did.
> 
> I hadn't been there for ages because of this stupid cold - but starting to feel better now.


Sounds like a nice bookshop.

I wonder with being underground, if flooding (sprinkler failure or natural cause) was to occur (has happened with some archives), would the books be damaged.

Good to hear you are feeling better. Colds are a real drag sometimes.


----------



## harrison

Mondo_Fernando said:


> Sounds like a nice bookshop.
> 
> I wonder with being underground, if flooding (sprinkler failure or natural cause) was to occur (has happened with some archives), would the books be damaged.
> 
> Good to hear you are feeling better. Colds are a real drag sometimes.


Yeah that place would be a mess if it flooded - they have thousands and thousands of books, some are in piles on the floor they have so many.

Most aren't worth much though so I guess they just take a chance and hope for the best. Probably have insurance though just in case.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Yeah that place would be a mess if it flooded - they have thousands and thousands of books, some are in piles on the floor they have so many.
> 
> Most aren't worth much though so I guess they just take a chance and hope for the best. Probably have insurance though just in case.


I thought they would be on shelves. :O

It is interesting, as cän picture the place mentally based on photo's you have posted of similar shop in the past, description. But probably way off as to how it looks.

Most shops do have insurance, but also most likely rules for insurance to help reducē loss.


----------



## harrison

Mondo_Fernando said:


> I thought they would be on shelves. :O
> 
> It is interesting, as cän picture the place mentally based on photo's you have posted of similar shop in the past, description. But probably way off as to how it looks.
> 
> Most shops do have insurance, but also most likely rules for insurance to help reducē loss.


Haha - yeah most are on shelves, just have little piles as well around the place because they have so many.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Haha - yeah most are on shelves, just have little piles as well around the place because they have so many.


Oh, ok.

Little piles I can understand. :yes


----------



## Greenmacaron

I spoke briefly to 2 people I had never met before and looked after a dog as a favour for someone. It went quite well considering I’m not that great with dogs! 🙂


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Grandpa is definitely coming back home today!!!! Making a welcome back feast for him 🙂


----------



## PandaBearx

Went for a run today.


----------



## PandaBearx

Got my nails done, scheduled a hair appointment, bought some bath bombs and searched for some psychiatrists found one that accepts my insurance so I just have to give them a call during their business hours.


----------



## harrison

I've calmed down now and I no longer want to break the television. That's always a good start.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> I've calmed down now and I no longer want to break the television. That's always a good start.


Bands do that to guitars, speakers.


----------



## CWe

Went for a nice walk and saw a bunch of green'ish butterflies everywhere


----------



## 8888

I had a good therapy session. We talked about setting boundaries.


----------



## SplendidBob

My social abilities have shot through the roof. Breakups are motivating. I went to my friends and tried more chickens, chatted a bit with a couple of her friends, who seemed to really like me, drove her and her friend to a pub and she seemed to like me too. I don't quite know why this is happening, maybe its the Moclobemide, or breakup but its a silver lining.

Also managed to finish the rough draught of my intro.

Trying my *** off. Nobody can tell me I haven't been trying.


----------



## andy1984

weather was ok. did cleaning and bike maintenance. pretty smooth ride again and also can brake properly . went to friends place since shes been having a bad time and made pizza.


----------



## harrison

My wife called to say she's tired and staying home today - so I'm not on dog-minding duties and have the day off too. 

Thank you Jesus.


----------



## SunshineSam218

I got to spend time with my mother which made feel great! Than earlier this evening, I heard from one of my friends. It put a smile on my face. : )


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My Queen Elisabeth Cocoa Butter Cream arrived


----------



## unemployment simulator

I took a wash and cut my hair, both I haven't done for a while.


----------



## PandaBearx

After much dreaded anxiety & me starring at my phone for an hour basically I called a psychotherapist, didn't schedule an appointment due to it being 500 dollars a session which is mainly what I called to find out about, but it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## karenw

The job appears to be really easy which is what I wanted. 🙂 Its whether I get bored quickly though. I will always look what jobs are out there still.


----------



## Kevin001

Got internet back!


----------



## harrison

Well at least the trams are running again.


----------



## harrison

Had a nice lunch with the family for my son's birthday - nice Thai place. Very good food and amazing presentation. We'll go there again.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@harrison

That is awesome mate.

Happy Birthday to your son.


----------



## harrison

Mondo_Fernando said:


> @harrison
> 
> That is awesome mate.
> 
> Happy Birthday to your son.


Thanks mate - 26 today.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Thanks mate - 26 today.


You're welcome.

Party age (clubs, etc). :yes


----------



## harrison

Mondo_Fernando said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Party age (clubs, etc). :yes


Yeah, that's why we had to see him yesterday - he's having a party tonight. And he says he'll be too hungover to see us tomorrow. (his mother wasn't happy with that last bit)


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Yeah, that's why we had to see him yesterday - he's having a party tonight. And he says he'll be too hungover to see us tomorrow. (his mother wasn't happy with that last bit)


Sounds like she knows it will be tooo much Fanta. :O


----------



## LenaZ

Had a first meeting for a book club with some work friends and it went really great. No anxiety at all.


----------



## 8888

A customer paid me today and she was very friendly too.


----------



## skyg4

I felt more sociable today and curious about the world. I attempted to talk to someone I had never met before that about something. It was simple but great nonetheless.


----------



## Kevin001

Got free food .


----------



## harrison

Found another old book with a great leather binding - almost 200 years old again, Volume 1 of an architectural digest. Ten dollars, really crazy.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Found another old book with a great leather binding - almost 200 years old again, Volume 1 of an architectural digest. Ten dollars, really crazy.


Wow. :O


----------



## harrison

Mondo_Fernando said:


> Wow. :O


I love that bookshop - I like the way the girls working there just pile things up while they're cataloguing them or whatever they're doing. Huge piles of books almost falling over. My kind of shop. 

I can get a lot of stock from them - they pretty much always underprice things.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> I love that bookshop - I like the way the girls working there just pile things up while they're cataloguing them or whatever they're doing. Huge piles of books almost falling over. My kind of shop.


That sounds cool to look at (picturing in head what it looks like).

Or is that the store you showed in a photo on here in the past?



harrison said:


> I can get a lot of stock from them - they pretty much always underprice things.


Sounds like a good supplier of books.


----------



## Delicate

skyg4 said:


> I felt more sociable today and curious about the world. I attempted to talk to someone I had never met before that about something. It was simple but great nonetheless.


That's awesome well done!!



Kevin001 said:


> Got free food .


Nice haha


----------



## Delicate

I saw a pretty waterfall on a long walk then did two yoga workouts to help with anxiety and they really did help


----------



## TopShelfHeart

Been struggling to learn a new skill for my job. The resources were either too wordy and talked to the reader like a child, they weren't detailed enough and I'd still be confused, or they were just dull and couldn't hold my attention span. I just found a resource that's straight to the point, explains it well, and doesn't put me to sleep lol. So excited to learn and keep this momentum going.


----------



## harrison

Mondo_Fernando said:


> That sounds cool to look at (picturing in head what it looks like).
> 
> *Or is that the store you showed in a photo on here in the past?
> *
> .


Sorry mate - don't think I got a notification about this one. No, I think I put a picture of Kay Craddock's shop on here one time. It's a beautiful place - she charges quite a lot to make up for the expensive rent she most likely has to pay. I used to sell books to her sometimes wholesale.

This other place is not fancy at all - down in a basement. But I like it much more - lots of cheap books.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Sorry mate - don't think I got a notification about this one.


It is ok mate.

With some quoted post's it doesn't show up in the notifications for some reason.



harrison said:


> No, I think I put a picture of Kay Craddock's shop on here one time. It's a beautiful place - she charges quite a lot to make up for the expensive rent she most likely has to pay. I used to sell books to her sometimes wholesale.


Ah, red? carpets, glossy wood cabinets, etc photo.



harrison said:


> This other place is not fancy at all - down in a basement. But I like it much more - lots of cheap books.


Sounds smaller if selling books for less.


----------



## harrison

Mondo_Fernando said:


> Ah, red? carpets, glossy wood cabinets, etc photo.


You've got a very good memory mate, much better than mine.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> You've got a very good memory mate, much better than mine.


I was mixing furniture in a house that is old school coated, polished with that colour carpet. :b

So sort of off a bit about the cabinets. :yes

Carpet is more a purple under those lights.

Bad memory for me. :yes


----------



## cmed

Surprisingly I got my entire security deposit back from my apartment that I moved out of a few weeks ago. I thought for sure that it was a lost cause. I put a bunch of 1/2" holes in the walls mounting TVs and monitors. I patched them up and painted them myself and thought my work was shoddy, but apparently not.


----------



## 8888

I spent some time with friends.


----------



## bronzemember12

I went to church with some a friend and he made me the best sandwich I had ever had in my life. Also I played a very fun board game.


----------



## harrison

My son got home safe and sound. We were worried about all that driving.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> My son got home safe and sound. We were worried about all that driving.


That is good to hear mate.


----------



## harrison

Mondo_Fernando said:


> That is good to hear mate.


Thanks mate - yes, good that he's back safely.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Thanks mate - yes, good that he's back safely.


You're welcome mate.

:yes


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got a couple elk steaks from a student of mine


----------



## BigBuddy

I saved a small puppy today


----------



## harrison

Felt better for a while yesterday, thought of a few things I can do. Went and got a decent haircut and had breakfast, then met my wife at the mall again. I like it when it's so busy there - a good atmosphere but it makes me a bit tired.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Had some nice family time


----------



## harrison

I registered with a big book-selling website again, I used to sell with them before.

I need to try and get myself organised.


----------



## Musicfan

Found a good stack of CDs at the thrift store.


----------



## hyacinth girl

was invited for an interview for one of the jobs I've applied for. I've been applying to loads of jobs so it's nice to see that it's paying off


----------



## scooby

finding the perfect song to match how i feel. its nice when it happens


----------



## harrison

Saw a beautiful old book at the library in the rare book room.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> Saw a beautiful old book at the library in the rare book room.


That is cool.


----------



## andy1984

nice fireworks display meetup. seem to be getting friendlier with this guy. patched things up with my friend pretty well.


----------



## harrison

Had a nice day with my wife up at the house.


----------



## harrison

A huge book site approved me to come and sell with them again. I used to sell with them years ago and did quite well. Have downloaded their software and will get started loading on all my stock.


----------



## Blue Dino

Had some great and productive conversations with someone today.



Unfortunately all of that were negated and made completely irrelevant by someone else who has been jealous, insecured and bitter. But the first sentence is the focus, so we will leave it at that.


----------



## Citrine79

Had a awesome day visiting my favorite city. Attended a sporting event with a large crowd and handled it well. Blocked out many of the things I worry and stress about at least for one day and I am hoping I can keep the good vibes from this visit going on for a bit as I return home to my not so great city.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suchness

Meditated on feeling grateful and healthy, gotta love it. I'm programming myself, changes are coming.


----------



## The-Hidden-Truth

Someone I know of said where have you been. I have been missed. It was nice to hear.


----------



## harrison

I stopped my medication again and now I seem to be able to walk down the street without feeling like I'm going to fall over.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> I stopped my medication again and now I seem to be able to walk down the street without feeling like I'm going to fall over.


That is good to hear.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Many lovely people in real life when out and about.

Very strange, but a lovely experience.

People I never expected to help in real life helped me.

Just shocked.


----------



## andy1984

another games night tonight. was in a mood to have fun and joke with people. was fun.


----------



## MCHB

My pan cooking skills are getting better! :3


----------



## georga71

Went for a lovely walk with my mum and Freddy her dog in the woods. Autumn leaves everywhere, it was beautiful. Then when we got back, my mum showed me how to knit. It was a lovely time with my mum, I know I will treasure the memory of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 8888

I woke up in a good mood


----------



## harrison

Had a great lunch with everybody yesterday - they all had a good time. Nice place too.


----------



## 8888

I sold some stuff online.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Drove down to the new In n out burger in Keizer, OR. We waited for 3 hours, but it was definitely worth it. It's been years since we've had it.


----------



## 8888

I got out of the house.


----------



## Psychoelle

Tidied my bedroom as I was so busy and its been my first free day in a while  Spent the evening playing Final Fantasy X and now relaxing over a facial mask and exfoliation socks <3 Been a good day alltogether.


----------



## harrison

Had a nice day up at the wife's house. Such a nice area. It's like she lives on a different planet to what I do.


----------



## 8888

I've been getting more into the Christmas spirit.


----------



## Citrine79

Co-worker said some nice words to me that made my day.


----------



## Kevin001

Got some good stuff for Christmas.


----------



## White Shirt Guy

It's raining atm and I'm dry inside my house. The rain sounds great.


----------



## harrison

Went to the art gallery after we picked up my wife's shoes. Still feeling quite light-headed but we had a nice look around - so many beautiful things.


----------



## PandaBearx

Wrote some things down in my planner today, worked out and did some cycling and arms, used a lush bath bomb that smells super good, going to order or cook some food in a little bit and either play the sims, read a book, or binge watch Netflix. All about that self love today.


----------



## wmu'14

I got a raise at work! I'm so happy because I feel like I'm making decent money. I have a college degree and I feel like I'm finally making money that my degree is worth. I started in my job at a beginner wage, and my loyalty to the company has paid off. 

Dang, how am I supposed to quit now??!?!?!?


----------



## HannaB

I've bought a puppy for my son


----------



## leaf in the wind

A stranger at the coffee shop called out good morning to me as I was going in. He looked like he recognized me, but I can't place him... It is always nice to start the morning with a friendly greeting and smile though.

It would be embarrassing if we actually worked together. I haven't bothered learning the names or getting to know anyone at work yet beyond my team. Will have to put in some effort on that.


----------



## harrison

Some of this madness has gone.


----------



## PandaBearx

Went to a party today which was nice, also managed to get some school supplies for fairly good price which includes a cute cactus calendar...I mean I already have a planner that I can reuse from last semester (and will use) but I feel like it'll be nice have it written down in more than one place. Going to try to work on meal prepping too so I have to find some recipes latter on. Which _may_ be more fun than the cooking process itself but we shall see. :nerd:


----------



## PandaBearx

Made burrito bowls for meal prep this week and I'm really pleased with how they turned out. Rice, black beans, corn, chicken, and salsa I'm going to put on the side.


----------



## Noca

Had a decent sleep last night.


----------



## harrison

Had a fantastic morning. Went to see this new shrink and she's very nice. Prescribed me medication which I'm willing to try, if it's no good we'll try something else. So nice to have a bit of a support system again. Now I'll get a new psychologist as well.

Also had a lovely talk to the ladies in the pharmacy nearby - and I didn't get too crazy, which is always a relief.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Just got a 4wd 97 honda passport ex for $1000 and it's in great shape still. I think this is gonna help us get out more and do more things together. We've both been depressed lately, but life has actually started to improve for us both quite recently and looks like its continuing that way. Real solid financial stability seems to be headed our way.


----------



## CaptainPeanuts

leaf in the wind said:


> A stranger at the coffee shop called out good morning to me as I was going in. He looked like he recognized me, but I can't place him... It is always nice to start the morning with a friendly greeting and smile though.
> 
> It would be embarrassing if we actually worked together. I haven't bothered learning the names or getting to know anyone at work yet beyond my team. Will have to put in some effort on that.


It's pretty normal for someone to say "good morning" but glad you got excited by it. Learning names is my difficulty, I think it's a part of SA, maybe anxiety makes it more difficult to remember names. I used to be great with names when I was outgoing....i always say that... "when I was outgoing".


----------



## leaf in the wind

CaptainPeanuts said:


> It's pretty normal for someone to say "good morning" but glad you got excited by it. Learning names is my difficulty, I think it's a part of SA, maybe anxiety makes it more difficult to remember names. I used to be great with names when I was outgoing....i always say that... "when I was outgoing".


It isn't normal to speak to strangers here unless you know them or have a reason to... so when it happens, it definitely gives me pause. I definitely don't speak to people without reason (especially during the morning rush hour).

This isn't exactly a small town.


----------



## harrison

Had a nice talk to my son on the phone. I miss him.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I got hired by the thrift store I volunteer at to help them with their Facebook page. Feels damn good for a change


----------



## PandaBearx

^ :high5

------

My day was a bit of a whirlwind but the nice people throughout the day made up for it.


----------



## harrison

Saw my new psychiatrist again today and I think she's going to be okay. Started Lithium a few hours ago and so far so good. Thank God because I was scared to try it for years.


----------



## Kevin001

New computer came in today .


----------



## 8888

A potential new therapist answered my question very quickly


----------



## PandaBearx

Made leek potato soup from scratch and it came out pretty well.


----------



## losthorizon

I found what is possibly my new favourite subreddit:

https://www.reddit.com/r/antiwork/


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got a cover shift


----------



## kesker

Wine.


----------



## PandaBearx

Went for a run/walk for an hour and 30 minutes in the woods. It was really nice, even though I got caught in the rain for a portion of it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Got my tax return


----------



## Kaneda

My cousin had her first baby yesterday, a girl.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Bought a used audio mixer I wanted


----------



## PandaBearx

I think it’s bizarre that some people can mistake me for 18. I know most don’t, but when people do? I don’t feel like a dinosaur and that’s kinda nice.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sold my smaller mixer


----------



## Velorrei

Went to to get a haircut by myself today. It's embarrassing that I can't or won't go to some places alone at my age. Even though I'm not where I should be, I'm starting to head in that direction. Better late than never.


----------



## Blue Dino

The evening run and walk was nice. Random passing bystanders were unusually nice and polite. Most greeted and acknowledged me. I guess this is how people cope with uncertainty, anxiety and panic.


----------



## harrison

Got a script for some more Valium. Jee, I love that GP.


----------



## 8888

I feel accomplished going through a pile of mail


----------



## PandaBearx

Did some painting around the house


----------



## michellecarney

I got to have lunch with my family since I am working remotely!!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Got my paycheque in the mail today from my thrift store.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got a rough mix to see where this song can go


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Canadian Brotha said:


> I got a rough mix to see where this song can go


8)


----------



## CNikki

Had actual interaction through an app for one of my university courses. Although a slight bit uncomfortable, in the end it felt somewhat refreshing. Sad that I actually forgot (or maybe even taken for granted) the daily routines I had by seeing their faces.


----------



## 10k

I was sure I lost my tap and die thread kit. But I found them today! This made my week , probably


----------



## Kevin001

Texas is not allowing abortions because of the virus .


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Trent Reznor has unveiled two new Nine Inch Nails albums free for your self-quarantine listening pleasure

:heart


----------



## a

SamanthaStrange said:


> Trent Reznor has unveiled two new Nine Inch Nails albums free for your self-quarantine listening pleasure
> 
> :heart


Nice - back to the Ghost series. Thanks for the heads up, Sam! Can't believe it's been almost 13 years since I saw them in concert.


----------



## aqwsderf

Last day of work this week and I have saturday and sunday off 🙂


----------



## The Linux Guy

I cleaned the carpet in my bedroom, and then watched Star Wars.


----------



## PandaBearx

Did my nails, also my boss called me to let me know that they're hoping to open again soon and that they put me back on the schedule. So I'm happy about being able to work again.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got my new ID card


----------



## TheUnpredictable

Everyone is working from home now. Usually, I sit by the computer waiting for some kind of email that's going to cause me stress and it usually happens at least once per day. Today I hardly got any emails and non that were stressful. I think everyone has settled down now and hopefully things will continue to be more calm.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I was reconsidered for the one time provincial aid payment


----------



## Crisigv

Got my emergency money from the government


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Fixed my bike


----------



## PandaBearx

Reconnected with an old friend.


----------



## PandaBearx

Got an A on one of my most recent exams, which is good b/c I was so anxious taking it haha.


----------



## SunshineSam218

Today I've been spending a lot of time with my Mom and we watched a movie together this morning. This makes me happy. I love moments like this.


----------



## Crisigv

Got my 10ft phone cord back. Cause you know, that's essential.


----------



## harrison

Went for a nice walk and had a chat with a guy from my building. (with social distancing of course)


----------



## harrison

Had a nice talk to my son.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I got my direct deposit payment in from my thrift store for this month. Feels good getting a bit extra cash in the bank.


----------



## Crisigv

Organized the cabinet under the sink in the bathroom. Threw away so much old stuff, found stuff we forgot we had. Everyone has their own space and we can see what we have. Sometimes I can find energy through my depression and get stuff done. I love purging stuff.


----------



## Mill731

I met with my AA sponsor and took the dog for a walk.


----------



## Velorrei

For once, I actually partook in impromptu IRL small talk without stuttering or sounding stupid. Someone from another department randomly spoke to me. Last week, he sort of witnessed me acting dumb. So it's a relief to have a normal conversation with him because he's higher up.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

For a very brief few hours last night and very early this morning, I (physically and mentally) felt batter than I have in years. I'm really not sure what brought that about but I knew it wouldn't last. But wow. I had forgotten how good I used to feel versus how awful I usually feel these days.


----------



## 8888

My friend cheered me up when I was depressed.


----------



## aqwsderf

Nice 30 min talk 🙂


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge

I got to login to this website


----------



## Psychoelle

Painted my fingernails. They are this amazing metallic blue!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Paid my rent for the month.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Managed to send out an intimidating email. 

I am lowkey ~quaking~ 😩


----------



## Velorrei

My hair is behaving and obeying me today.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Had some nice family time shopping for groceries


----------



## harrison

Made some soup and had a good rest after the last few days.


----------



## Velorrei

Had a good phone call with my dad. Then I was motivated to call my aunt, and that also went well. I am getting better about phone calls.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I got a "thank you" letter from one of my volunteer jobs today. That felt nice


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My new glasses arrived


----------



## Skeletra

I head that you get better sleep if you write down 3 good things that happened every day, and I’m going to give that a try..

1. Found a song I had been looking for on Spotify. It was just there on my weekly suggested list.

2. Boyfriend got groceries and didn’t forget anything! Yay!

3. I got to eat my lunch in peace today


----------



## harrison

One of the most beautiful sunrises I've ever seen this morning straight out my bedroom window. Very red - but it didn't last for long. Pretty good though.


----------



## Suchness

Got to walk in the rain today. Took the long way in the park, walking through the bush trail, stepping over and around puddles. It felt like an adventure, reminds me of my childhood when I was living back in Germany at the refugee apartment, I'd put my rain coat on and go for a walk in the rain.


----------



## trendyfool

I finished two sections of the website I'm making. That was cool, because I learned/remembered some stuff about biology and anthropology in the process


----------



## Skeletra

I had a very needed talk with my brother. He made everything better


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Shaved my head & stache enjoying the new look


----------



## Velorrei

I volunteered to work a double. Covered customer service for the first shift. It went pretty well!


----------



## Karsten

Successfully drove my brother's 5 speed around without stalling once! His clutch engages really high, so it's quite the pain in the ***.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The monitor, pub table armless desk chair, bubbler I ordered arrived today


----------



## PandaBearx

Was able to see my sister today for the first time since quarantine. Still had to do social distancing so no hugs but I was really glad to see her.


----------



## Winds

PandaBearx said:


> Was able to see my sister today for the first time since quarantine. Still had to do social distancing so no hugs but I was really glad to see her.


That's sweet. I was able to see my cousin, who is like a sister to me, for the first time in awhile and it was nice. It made me appreciate the time we spent together before all this.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Had a nice phone conversation with someone I hadn't talked to in a while


----------



## Crisigv

Finally got my Sephora order, after almost a month since I placed the order. I'm really hoping one of the products helps with my acne scarring. It's had good reviews.


----------



## harrison

There's activity on my eBay account and I'm not so bored.


----------



## Crisigv

Got my new glasses today. Thanks @Canadian Brotha for the recommendation!


----------



## fluorish

I fasted and prayed <3


----------



## slyfox

It started yesterday, but I pretty much stuck to 20 hrs of healthy eating. Goal was 18 hours and started at 6pm yesterday. During that time only ate walnuts, cherries, cucumber, kiwi, and unsweetened applesauce. Avoided unhealthy drinks like cola. Had intended to have some salmon and roasted broccoli so I'd have more protein, but I wasn't feeling up to cooking since it was already late. Had some turkey lunch meat instead since it had to be used up. Probably had too few calories for 20 hours, but proud I avoided my usual unhealthy meals. Plan to try to make things more balanced in the future when I do this.


----------



## SunshineSam218

I organized my entire room, I feel so relieved that I did this. Now my room is a lot cleaner than it was.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I made it through the entire day without smoking any pot. I got more work done on my car and worked out as well. I'm hoping I'll be more prepared to deal with work tomorrow since I'll be completely sober and have lessened anxiety from the cardio. I need to be of a more sound and formidable mind if I want to impress and earn respect here. As well as crush my haters into the ground where they belong.


----------



## slyfox

Worked some on a new art project. Better than my usual day of doing nothing


----------



## slyfox

Went kayaking for the first time in years


----------



## slyfox

I chose to go walking with my dad instead of canceling to sleep instead. I sleep too often


----------



## Fixxer

The temperature here went from "suffocating" to "actually cool and nice".


----------



## harrison

It's a nice sunny day and I found some books I'd forgotten I have.


----------



## CNikki

A relative contacted me in concerns about information that is required for some paperwork that will be needed in the near future. At least one small and useful thing happened in the midst of the mental chaos that has been going on personally.


----------



## cafune

i was at a fork in the road the other day. and i just realised that i made the best choice for me. i was too busy worrying about other things that i don't consider what's gone right. i'm gonna wring the satisfaction out of this rag into a bucket to save it for a rainy day.


----------



## CWe

Nothing yet but I'm waiting and hoping (sips Dr. Pepper)


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My Zoom meeting for another potential volunteer position went well earlier.


----------



## slyfox

Got the first strawberries of the year from my wild strawberries that I raise in pots. Much smaller fruits(similar in size to some raspberries) than domesticated strawberries, but taste pretty good.


----------



## TryingMara

The cookies I made came out pretty good.


----------



## Kevin001

I survived my driving lesson and didn't break out much. Also found out I'll only need liability insurance most likely.


----------



## Psychoelle

I have a new exercise bike ^^

I can make them legs sexier


----------



## John Belz

I went to courses for photographers


----------



## tehuti88

Finally got to generate an invite code for somebody for Toyhou.se. I don't socialize anywhere online but here so I just have a bunch of ungenerated invites piling up, since I don't know anyone who wants one and am not willing to put myself out there and possibly be bombarded with requests (or, even more upsetting and likely, get zero replies at all). I wandered into the Deviantart forum to see if anyone's been complaining about Eclipse because I have nowhere to complain about things and sometimes it soothes me to see other people complaining about the same things I do (since the site change there are no categories to sort things into anymore, so I tried tags, but those don't work for me for some reason, so since I have no way to make my stuff sortable/findable in any way, I sadly stopped submitting stuff...doesn't matter much, since my return like 90% of the pitiful amount of attention I get is from hijacked Russian spam accounts anyway, same as Goodreads, when and why did DA and GR get consumed by Russian spam bots? :| ), and instead saw somebody had mentioned having trouble getting an invite code. Unfortunately their thread was locked by an admin before it could get a reply. ("This would be better suited for your journal!")

I know how sucky I'd feel if I started a thread just asking for some help and got it locked for a dumb reason instead. (User is pretty new, it's ****ing hard enough getting a journal entry noticed now if you're a longtime user like me, since they got rid of the journal portal, too.) Anyway I'm puzzled that it's hard to get a Toyhou.se code since users there insist they're a dime a dozen and that anyone who demands payment for one is ripping you off. I asked the deviant if they still needed one although I suspected they'd already gotten an offer, I usually show up too late to be helpful. They said they did and I generated one and sent it (figuring something would probably go wrong because that's just my luck). They said it worked and thanked me and asked if I'd like a piece of art in return. I never know what I'd want anyone to draw for me since I have literally hundreds of characters and I have trouble drawing references myself, so it's not like I could show an artist one and have them draw it. So I make a point to never request art (I don't mind if somebody offers it without me asking, except that I can't draw anything decent in return), plus what I already mentioned about demanding payment for Toyhou.se codes being widely regarded as skeevy. I told them it was okay and I didn't need anything in return, was just glad it worked and good luck with the site.

Now I'll be too afraid to set foot on DA for a while lest they have messaged me again and I have nothing left to say. Will probably avoid Toyhou.se for a bit too. I hope they don't end up thinking I'm a jerk. I really like to have done something nice for somebody and got a thank you for it (I usually don't even get that much, which puts a damper on me trying to be helpful, I'm not a perfect altruist, a sincere thank you is great motivation for me), but no matter what the circumstances I just cannot get into a conversation without panicking.

Now I just hope I don't regret "bragging" about my good deed since that usually ends up happening, too.

...

Crud, even my good thing that happened today has a pretty pessimistic spin. :|


----------



## Karsten

Made up for my lack of studying earlier just now, which is good.


----------



## 8888

A lady I hadn't spoken to in a while said it was good to hear from me.


----------



## 10k

I didn't receive any bad news. That's already something good


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I slept decently because my herb finally arrived


----------



## mt moyt

sold 2 things through carousell. still have a bunch of shirts i wanted to sell but looks like ill have to throw them away


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Payed my rent for the month today.


----------



## 8888

I had a productive morning.


----------



## TryingMara

I saw friends I haven’t seen in awhile. I opened up more.


----------



## alwaysrunning

I finally managed to tidy and organise my room. A friend is coming over next Sunday ( gulp ) so I wanted to have it ready early, incase I feel to tired to do it in the week. Goal now is to keep it tidy lol. My dad was always like "you wouldn't be able to tell if someone broke into ( my name ) room" lol.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Karsten said:


> Made up for my lack of studying earlier just now, which is good.


What are you studying?


----------



## TryingMara

Got a lot done at work.


----------



## 8888

I got the package I was waiting for.


----------



## harrison

Got my shopping delivered and there were no problems - that's good.

Then I called about 3 of the numbers Lifeline gave me the other day for support - one of them is for support groups that they're running via zoom at the moment. Exactly what I need at the moment.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I can't believe this gorgeous metalhead from Sweden liked my Instagram photo (after I liked and commented on his). Made my day!


----------



## lily

I am so happy about washing all the dishes today and having some enjoyment. it was hard for me to want to wash the dishes these days so I'm glad it's done with and that I contributed to helping out in the house. 

Glad for your guys


----------



## Gala_Evandrus

My toothache hurts less today


----------



## harrison

I woke up again.


----------



## CNikki

Sat out on the porch to get some sun and soon after to see it beginning to set. Might go out again once it's dark.


----------



## Krum

For about a month I had been dealing with symptoms of peroneal nerve damage. It caused me to lose feeling and control of my right foot, but today I finally saw a sign of recovery. My foot doesn't slap against the ground every time I take a step with it now and it's no longer numb, which is nice. I still can't raise it fully, but I can walk without people looking at me strange.


----------



## XebelRebel

I felt confident enough that I showed some skin in a beautiful dress and went for a slow walk in the woods. Different woods to the area of my town which I previously talked of here.

I say *slow* walk in the woods, as I very much enjoy pausing every so often to appreciate how pretty the environment is. I like standing there on the path for a while, looking around to notice things like the different sorts of trees with their different types of leaves; the different rocks, different mud, and so on. But I don't feel a need to know names for all of those things. I do not feel as if I am missing out on anything by not "having all the information" with regard to the flora and fauna. I love preserving the mystery of the woods, and as I wander I am aware that I am creating that environment with all its winding paths -- even creating my memories of previous visits to the same places -- so I know that I can discover and re-discover anything I want. It can be the same as before, or different: it is up to me.


----------



## Mlt18

I didn’t have to work


----------



## Fixxer

I feel better than expected.


----------



## harrison

Talked to my son on the phone.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I discovered that I could replace the cheap, lopsided screws on my 30 foot VGA cable that runs to my bedside monitor (so it is easier to put on and take off). Alas, the ones I was going to replace them with were too short. So I learned not to buy cheap cables (again).


----------



## introvert33

Last day of physical therapy for my shoulder! Its feeling good.


----------



## XebelRebel

I went for a walk in the woods again. It was raining somewhat, and the pitter-patter sound of the raindrops falling on the leaf canopy above was so relaxing. The air felt so fresh.


As I was standing outside my flat, about to go through the front door after shaking the water from my umbrella, I noticed someone walking by on the street. I happened to be looking directly at her face, so I smiled.  She smiled warmly back at me, and said "Hi!" rather quietly; it was so nice. She looks like Osgood from Doctor Who.


And now, having searched the web for information about that character, I have learned of a mini-episode of Doctor Who featuring the return of both Osgoods.


----------



## harrison

Nice and warm and sunny. Went for a walk and to the shops.

Then a parcel turned up from the Uk that I've waiting for since early June. Fantastic.


----------



## Blue Dino

I finally figured out how to open the water bottle flip out plastic lid. It has a little hard plastic tap that I have to rip open. Took me half a day to figure that out.


----------



## lily

one good thing that happened today was that I washed all the dishes again before tomorrow in which my mom would not be able to stand it and then wash it or get frustrated/angry/upset and the place looks clean. I also got to drink wonderful-tasting green tea


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Have a website tester contract job starting soon for one of my volunteer positions.


----------



## The Patriot

I didn't get frustrated at myself because the person in the store couldn't understand me. Sometimes when people can't understand me (I have trouble speaking at times) I feel upset with myself but I let it go.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Bought a drumset for the first time in a decade


----------



## XebelRebel

I had such a good evening. I went for a dusk walk around my town, which became a walk in the dark: so beautiful!

I love my town so much. There is an upper promenade with steps down to a lower promenade -- which is almost down at sea level, next to the beach. On the upper prom I walked by a pair of girls sitting side-by-side on a bench, eating pizza out of two pizza boxes. On the lower prom I stood in front of the Victorian railings and simply looked at the sea, listened to the sound of the waves making contact with the shore, and smelled the scent of the seaweed.

I also walked further along the lower prom than usual, all the way to one of the sloping concrete runways that the fisherpeople use to launch their boats. I wandered almost to the edge of the rising tide, and stood there imagining Amber Heard emerging from the waters to greet me.

I was thinking of the ex-girlfriend a lot, as I had walked around the same places with her. I miss her so much -- but it is not a terrible feeling; I just want to see her again.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My drum sticks arrived


----------



## CNikki

Starting to speak to someone and hoping that it generally goes well. All I can disclose for now.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Donated my ancient Sony PlayStation 2 to the thrift store I work at today. Got it all setup on the shelf by the front cash. Should be a great buy at $30, with some extra controllers that I donated as well, along with all my games for it.


----------



## harrison

Sold some shares on Friday just before the market tanked with the news that the big boy has the virus. That was lucky.


----------



## Alleviate Suffering

PandaBearx said:


> Coworker bought us coffees today, I originally just ordered a small drink but since everyone else had ordered pastries he bought an extra just in case for me. Which was super considerate and kind.


What is your job? Judging by your posts on this thread you have some really lovely coworkers.


----------



## movingbee

Even if it is a tiring day, I made my son happy with all his sillyness


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Got a mini fridge


----------



## zkv

My neighbor asked for my help. I go over and there's a guy on the roof and what I guess was his wife right next to the ladder. I'm supposed to climb up there for some reason (haven't asked yet) so I climb up this ****ing thing. That was the scariest bit, one foot at a time. When I get up there I'm informed by the guy that we're supposed hoist this big bird cage up to the roof, then drop it down the other side. That was the thing, the cage was too heavy for him alone. Guy pulled right at the edge. I was like a metre or so in. Apparently I'm not great with heights. After it was up it got easier. Still some vertigo but my verbal exchanges with roof guy and then with the other two when I climbed back down (which was a lot easier), felt natural. Not zero anxiety but it didn't hurt. Also got to see the labyrinth she's got going on back there. I'm happy I could help. She helped me out several times with emergency pet stuff, and is cool in general.

Also did groceries which I never do. And by groceries I mean beer and cancer, or maybe emphysema. I'm all about healthy living, you see.


----------



## harrison

Talked to a friend of mine last night from back home. I miss him - and I miss that city.


----------



## Perkins

I kicked *** on the treadmill.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Canadian Brotha said:


> Got a mini fridge


 If it is one of those that doesn't have a fan in it, you might want to order one of those battery powered fans from Amazon. When I first got my mini fridge, it took all day and half the night to barely get drinks cold. I wired up an extra computer fan I had and put in there and now it gets stuff cold in a fraction of that time.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

WillYouStopDave said:


> If it is one of those that doesn't have a fan in it, you might want to order one of those battery powered fans from Amazon. When I first got my mini fridge, it took all day and half the night to barely get drinks cold. I wired up an extra computer fan I had and put in there and now it gets stuff cold in a fraction of that time.


So did the extra computer fan help with circulating cold air around the space more efficiently?

Did the air movement caused by the other fan you added help distribute the cold air around the space more?

You would've thought after a really long time after first setting up a minifridge, that eventually it would reach a uniform lower temperature without a fan.

When we bought a new freezer, the pump ran continuously for more or less a whole day and night before the freezer was down to temperature. Mind you, it's harder to make a freezer freeze when you start it off empty. Once it's full of frozen food, a freezer will stay frozen muuuuuuuch longer than if it was empty even if there's a power cut. So now I'm thinking the specific heat capacity of just air must be crap. 
At work, we have fan-assisted freezers.

But then when you look at fan-assisted ovens, they do cook the food quicker and usually you can set the oven temp lower compared to if it was a non fan-assisted oven. That's because the fan obviously helps to distribute the heat more evenly around the oven space.

Maybe I just feel it's counter-intuitive thinking about cold air distribution than hot air.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

KILOBRAVO said:


> So did the extra computer fan help with circulating cold air around the space more efficiently?
> 
> Did the air movement caused by the other fan you added help distribute the cold air around the space more?


 Well, the thing about it was that the mini fridge I have didn't have any fans at all. And it is a pretty small one. It's one of those that is about the size of a camping cooler so it can only hold so much (is difficult to fit anything taller than a bunch of 12 oz cans in there). It can probably hold about 20 12 ounce cans, for reference. Anyway, you fill it up with drinks and let it sit for 3 days and they will be cold but as soon as you put more drinks in there, it has to get them all cold (as well as keeping the ones that are already in there cold). I drink a lot of pop so I could drink half of what was in there in a day so it was a pain in the butt.

Anyway, yeah. I figure the reason it was taking so long was because the air was barely moving in there. Putting just a small fan in there at low speed made a huge difference. Fortunately the fan I put in there was made for hard use (it was the fan that came with an AMD CPU). I think I am using a 5 volt wall wart for power (which doesn't even drive the fan very fast). I did not actually expect it to work. I was just desperate at that point and was very surprised by how effective it was. If it was a larger space, you'd probably want faster speed and/or larger blades.


----------



## SunshineSam218

I woke up feeling well-rested, I got great sleep last night. So I'm happy about that!


----------



## zkv

Woke up in my own bed. More than enough.


----------



## XebelRebel

I put multicoloured sprinkles on my Weetabix, which made them so much more fun! :grin2:

It is best to pour the milk first, before adding the sprinkles: I am saying this so that everyone can enjoy even a first bowl of this delightful food.


----------



## truant

Got my blood test results. I passed. No life-threatening diseases. But my cholesterol is a little high. Too much trans fat.


* *


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I saw her briefly


----------



## john.myles

Went for a hike through nature to the sea and sat down on a log for a couple of smokes and some coffee I brought with me.


----------



## zkv

Brother's looking a lot better. He's been going through a rough patch.


----------



## john.myles

Caught the bus and went for a hike to a nice spot I now go to regularly for my spiritual sustenance. When I first started going there 3 years ago, I was in such an awful state psychologically but in comparison to now, although I still have significant mental health struggles, there is still nevertheless an improvement in me and I'm very happy about that. You can tell if you're getting better when you can smile again. Wow, what a ride it's been.


----------



## rabidfoxes

I woke up and brought in a box of vegetables and fruit that gets delivered and left outside my door. Sorting through the box and scrubbing the dirty carrots is always a pleasure and a nice start to the morning. It's my favourite morning in the week.


----------



## XebelRebel

In this thread -- https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f38/i-use-magic-to-be-helpful-2237329/ -- I wrote about how I magically created a packet of gluten-free vegan crisps that taste just as good as crisps that are neither gluten-free nor vegan. As I explained in that thread, it was something of a happy accident, as I was actually more focused on improving gluten-free vegan pizzas with my magic.

Writing about that happy accident, I magically created another packet of gluten-free vegan crisps that taste exactly like my favourite potato crisps: the cheese flavoured Kettle crisps in the yellow packets. These crisps that I created are also from Kettle crisps, in the same style of yellow packets -- but they are made with vegan Red Leicester cheese. They are delicious. 

Notice -- if you want to -- that I wrote in that thread of wanting gluten-free vegan food to *look and taste* the same as equivalent food that is not so specifically marketed at vegans who also prefer gluten-free products. Also -- I referred to the gluten-free vegan snacks as being a favourite food that is supposed to be like a packet of crisps. In my mind, the word "crisps" is more strongly associated with potato crisps than corn snacks; and my favourite potato crisps are the cheese flavoured Kettle crisps in the yellow packets!

The vegan Red Leicester cheese is referred to as Sheese on the packet of the gluten-free vegan Kettle crisps: that is a reference to something Mrs Wong says about her pizzas in an episode of The Thundermans. She says that some of them are made with cheese, and some of them are made with "cheese" -- pronouncing "cheese" differently. The name of the vegan cheese helped me to recognise how I had magically created the gluten-free vegan Kettle crisps, which appeared in the supermarket on the same shelf as the gluten-free vegan snacks that I had written about before. It was my previous writings at SAS with regard to gluten-free vegan pizzas that had resulted in Mrs Wong saying what she says about her pizzas on the TV show!


----------



## harrison

I woke up and last night's mood seems to have lifted. Thank God for that!


----------



## harrison

rabidfoxes said:


> I woke up and brought in a box of vegetables and fruit that gets delivered and left outside my door. Sorting through the box and scrubbing the dirty carrots is always a pleasure and a nice start to the morning. It's my favourite morning in the week.


What a lovely post - it made me feel good just reading that.

My wife's been getting quite a lot of things delivered this year - because of the pandemic. The quality of the vegetables is always better too than in the shops.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Chelsea FC won


----------



## rabidfoxes

harrison said:


> What a lovely post - it made me feel good just reading that.
> 
> My wife's been getting quite a lot of things delivered this year - because of the pandemic. The quality of the vegetables is always better too than in the shops.


Thank you! Maybe you want to join the club and get some as well? ; ) Some things that they deliver I just wouldn't find in a supermarket, stuff like rainbow carrots or Russian kale. It's always very exciting.


----------



## harrison

rabidfoxes said:


> Thank you! Maybe you want to join the club and get some as well? ; ) Some things that they deliver I just wouldn't find in a supermarket, stuff like rainbow carrots or Russian kale. It's always very exciting.


I should try it.  My wife found an Italian company that delivers and she always says they're great. I remember when we were both young we used to get organic vegetables delivered in a box like that - I'd completely forgotten about that until just now.

Nowadays I've gotten a bit lazy I'm afraid - I tend to just grab things at the supermarket. But you're right - those guys have much better things.


----------



## Fixxer

I was able to get some wireless earbuds playing pretty good. I bought some cheap ones just to try. I had a difficult time to connect it but I simply didn't do it the right way. I looked at the papers once I found them again and it worked. Pretty nice for under 30 bucks.


----------



## zane777

I finally mustered up some courage to message the girl i like and she replied too :boogie


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The boots I ordered arrived & I cooked/cleaned the kitchen


----------



## harrison

Finally managed to get into town to see my son. Plus had a haircut - the first real one since about the start of the year. Very relaxing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I saw docs, got a prescription refill, & bought PA speakers


----------



## VIncymon

Reached out to a former classmate today.

Today I reached out to a former classmate today. Told him about some of my most recent struggles.

I thought he would say "man up" or "just deal with it" ....but he was surprisingly supportive and we had a good chat about the trials of life.

Sometimes, when you reach out for help you can be pleasantly surprised, the World isn't as toxic as certain toxic spheres of the internet may make you feel.

Note to self....do not look up internet forums or youtube videos of ppl validating your anger towards the world...it will only make you more depressed and angry.


----------



## harrison

Talked to a nice lady at the shops - she helped me find a couple of shirts I like. It can be very difficult, I'm very fussy. She was very patient though.

Also found a number of lovely old leather-bound books at the bookshop. Hadn't been there since about March. Then went to Brunetti's for coffee and a pastry. Thank God they're open again.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Some of my packages arrived


----------



## harrison

I went and saw the wonderful movie about booksellers in New York. What a great movie, I think I'll get my own copy.


----------



## 8888

I got a cool copper postcard in the mail.


----------



## harrison

Saw my son and my wife for the afternoon - we haven't done that for ages.


----------



## truant

This actually happened yesterday, but ... my mom gave me a comforter for my bed made out of teddy bear fur. And it's the warmest thing ever. I might actually be able to sleep without shivering all night this winter.


----------



## Skeletra

I got offered a full time, full contract job! I have a forever job!


----------



## Fixxer

I actually might be able to change a part on my car, by myself. I'm no mechanic but if something doesn't seem too tough, I sometimes give it a try.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Solitude


----------



## LittleEarthquakes

I don't have to go to work this morning.


----------



## VIncymon

I flirted with a girl at work today. I consider it a good thing, seeing as just yesterday I got stood up.


----------



## harrison

Spent the day up at my wife's place. I almost feel like a normal human being again.


----------



## Blue Dino

Had lunch today and then some window shopping with a few friends. It's the very first time I had actual social plans with people I think for nearly a year now. Oddly enough, I was pretty outgoing despite expecting to be very socially rusty.


----------



## alwaysrunning

The landlord came around to empty the meter a couple of hours after I sent a message telling the agency I was about to have none as it was full and I couldn't put any more coins in. So that was good. But I really just felt a bit like maybe I can use less heating so he doesn't have to come around again so soon. I only live in a tiny room and using the heating is whacking up my electric costs; it's £2 a day, with heating on and I don't have it on all the time.


----------



## staticradio725

The library called just now to let me know that my book is ready to be picked up, and I actually answered the phone instead of letting it go to voicemail like I usually do. 
My SA instincts are tough to beat, because I usually have a split second to decide whether or not I'm going to pick up the phone when it rings or not. No time to have an internal war with myself. Today, my instincts decided to answer it


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Bought some used Zildjian K series hi-hat cymbals


----------



## Sainnot

Today I decided that Iâ€™m going to stop daydreaming about being social and happy and that whenever I get the urge to daydream outside of work, I will go to the gym, or run (if I already lifted that day). I love to daydream about being happy so this will be a big change if I can commit to it.


----------



## Shrinking_Violet

My mom got me some pretty pink flowers for Valentine's Day.


----------



## 8888

I was productive this morning.


----------



## harrison

More good finds on ebay - it's the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Somebody said I was becoming their favourite YouTuber because they like my weird content. Also someone else noticed my funny timestamp label that I hoped people would notice


----------



## Myosr

don't quote this part said:


> I got a really high score in my score at my work the past year. (the highest in my group actually)


I'm not happy though, and I feel stuck in this career. I can't talk about it without seeming like I'm ungrateful.

Also, I'm not happy because this cost me too much and I had my worst breakdown last year, and I remember thinking while in that pain that nothing was worth it (and this feeling that nothing I ever do was good enough was horrible, and it still is, and I know for certain that nothing is in my power to change my life to the better really) and came so close to just breaking the façade of being a normal functional human at work.


----------



## harrison

My lovely little things from ebay arrived.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Day off, good twists in the footy, filed taxes


----------



## Blue Dino

Ran/walked a little more than 5 miles today.


----------



## harrison

Had a good day up at my wife's place - got quite a few things done. Felt confident and fine today for some reason which was nice.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sold an amp & arranged to buy a better one


----------



## blue2

My cow had a calf, I love how she was so conflicted afterwards she wanted me to scratch her back but also wanted to kill me :yay


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Bearface whiskey was in stock


----------



## blue2

^^ I love how you work in the liquor business, I & family members used to do the same, I want bearface whiskey now.


----------



## harrison

Started watching a very good new Scandi crime show. And found a couple more nice books.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My work shift this afternoon went well. Had fun putting CD's back on the shelf with a colleague.


----------



## SunshineSam218

Today I walked into my brother's room and talked with him for a bit, it made me feel better. Just being able to talk to him today made me feel a lot better. Usually, I isolate myself from everyone and today I didn't do that.


----------



## Sainnot

I went outside yesterday to pick up some food. I almost never go outside unless itâ€™s absolutely necessary (normally I have food delivered to me). But it was a good experience, it felt kind of like I fit in with all the people walking back and forth.

When I got home, I wanted to go outside again, but I needed to eat and I couldnâ€™t think of a good reason to go walking around.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My Blueberry Indica arrived


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Had a Zoom meeting with colleagues from work today, which went well.


----------



## truant

Finally have unlimited Internet bandwidth. No more anxiously checking my usage every day and restricting my Internet consumption to make sure I don't run over.


----------



## alienjunkie

did not get drunk in the morning


----------



## Blue Dino

I did not talk to her today.


----------



## Fever Dream

I got my profit sharing check today. Most of it's going into my 401k, but I do get a few thousand now.


----------



## Saoirse8

I've been peacefully productive.


----------



## movingbee

A good thing I had today is that I was able to prep meals early and I did not scold my son - hahaha. I was able to focus on work and mingle with my son for a few hours.


----------



## Shrinking_Violet

I saw a new bird sitting in the bird's nest on our front porch. It always makes me happy to see another bird move in and lay some eggs because then I get to see the baby birds when they hatch.


----------



## aqwsderf

I walked both dogs around the neighborhood 🙂


----------



## CeltAngel

I actually slept and it was AMAZING.


----------



## lily

I'm still awake, the tea and coffee worked but I slept too much. I have goals tomorrow I've got to get done


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My Chinese “Beauty” green tea arrived


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

No meteor stroke me in the head today.


----------



## PandaBearx

First therapist appointment went well. It was difficult in terms of discussion, but I'm glad I decided to take this step.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I reorganized a bit & placed all my online orders


----------



## lavignesabine

I got a job


----------



## alwaysrunning

lavignesabine said:


> I got a job


Congrats! What will it be doing?


----------



## lavignesabine

alwaysrunning said:


> Congrats! What will it be doing?


working at a supermarket


----------



## alwaysrunning

lavignesabine said:


> working at a supermarket


I hope you'll like it! I used to work in one, well I worked in one at two points in my life actually. The first time I had to refill the yogurts and I always used to be rushing about as I was not as quick as others. Regularly dropped them so my colleagues called me drop one


----------



## truant

I had a peach today that tasted like an actual peach and not like a mealy piece of wood. Probably been 20 years since that happened.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Herb order arrived today instead of tomorrow


----------



## Blue Dino

The two bird nests are still at the frontyard and doing well.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

New work steel toe slip on shoes arrived today


----------



## harrison

Had quite a good day for a change - got a car and picked up a few things at the library. I think the drive and change of scenery brightened my mood a bit. This mini-lockdown is screwing with my head. Had a nice chat to the people in the pharmacy and got a few groceries.


----------



## 8888

I took a nice trip to the park.


----------



## Greenmacaron

I received an unexpected gift 🎁


----------



## Dan the man

able to have a goal plan of what I want to accomplish in the next few weeks


----------



## alwaysrunning

Pleased that I kept the promise to myself and got up real early, so no one else was around, and went swimming in the sea. It was cold but once in it was okay. I cannot remember the last time I went in the sea. Stayed very close to the shore as I'm a baaaad swimmer; I should have brought those little orange arm bands just incase haha


----------



## truant

The cashier at the grocery store told me she liked my nail polish today. She told me she keeps meaning to get her nails done and I said, "Yeah, I'm pretty bad at painting them." And she said, "You paint your own nails?" like it was the most amazing thing she'd ever heard, haha. I think she was like 16 or something.


----------



## 8888

I made some extra money. Every little bit helps!


----------



## strange_world

I got a second job today. Passed the interview in the cleaning cupboard next to the mops and buckets with my new manager, who seems nice.

So now I'm back up to a reasonably full workday, eight hours a day spread over two jobs. I'm going to be a cleaner in a University building. Not very glamorous or exciting but it is what it is.


----------



## alwaysrunning

This happened last week. I made a request and the guy said if no one had gotten back to me to phone up again about it. So Friday I phoned up and they said they aren't going to mop the floors with bleach until I have left. Bleach causes me to have headaches, plus it's not pleasant sitting in a room that has just been bleached. So I can still go to there. It was really nice to be heard; I thought I might have had to stop going there.


----------



## Blue Dino

They made a fresh badge of donuts just as I walked in. Very rarely that happens. Usually by the time I get there when I do go, it's usually a few hours old and stale.


----------



## 8888

I had a good conversation in a chat room today and wasn't even that anxious.


----------



## strange_world

So I went on a walk in the park with a group of people and it went... Okay?

I was really nervous. I spent most of the walk talking anxiously to one of the group organisers. Then we went down the pub, which was pretty grim as I was sober and couldn't think of anything to say. But everybody was talking to each other anyway so I just had to nod and say "yeah! Me too!" a few times. Most of them are young and successful and the older chap there has all sorts of success stories in life. I can't really think of much I could say to them that would be impressive or interesting. But I stuck it out anyway.

Couple of major SA moments:

One chap asked if I was born in East Anglia. I said yes, then I asked him: "how about you?" when he had a really strong West Midlands accent. Oops.

I couldn't think of what my favourite movie is when they asked me. Sadly I can't do movies due to my attention span. I fidget too much and can't sit still. So I must have looked so out of touch and just plain weird. They even told me "make sure next time you know what your favourite movie is!"

Oh and I have _forgotten all their names!_. My brain just can't hold onto information like that when I'm anxious. So I don't know what I'm going to call them next time! If I do go again.

But anyway I did it, I turned up and managed 3 hours so I'd say that was a success.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I realized that spinach, peas, eggs and mustard are pretty good together.


----------



## PandaBearx

I was super anxious about going to this mental health evaluation. Primarily b/c the last first appointment I had with a psychiatrist was before I was hospitalized as a teen so there's just some negative memories surrounding that and this anxiety of being hospitalized again. It was a traumatic experience. I know anxiety is a natural emotion, but this seemed like one of the moments where even though maybe I did have a reason to be anxious....the reason I was scared was irrational as I'm not in the same exact mind set, plus if anything that anxiety was all the more reason to go. So I sucked it up and went to my appointment. The nurse I saw was pretty solid. Told me what I already knew (what I was previously diagnosed with) I have major depressive disorder. Which I know isn't positive haha but it's a relief to be getting proper help for it. Starting medication tomorrow and I'll see how it goes from there. One day at a time.


----------



## 8888

I had to reset my pin number with my cellphone company and I thought it was going to be a big project but it was super easy!


----------



## Myosr

Lol, I got my first ever comment from a stranger on my very obscure youtube channel (an old video * ) :')
My sketches rarely resonate with anyone and I'm always happy when they do, lol.










Now I feel guilty for appropriating French stuff (French name, French songs, ... etc). I got caught lol. I don't even know how to speak French.  ("je suis contente? content? lol I don't even remember. wasted so many hours studying French at school though, it's so hard to learn)

I'm not even sure if I know anything about "French culture" or whatever. I just like some aesthetic thing about French as a language. (and maybe some historic stuff about the French revolution / Napoleon, but it's also mostly an aesthetic thing, the way a lot of people like Japanese stuff maybe? but without liking the equivalent of "French anime" lol). 
Also, I guess my favorite Disney movie as a child is set up in Paris


* *












^ I hate how there's never a full version of this intro on youtube. It's objectively the best Disney movie intro imo.  

---

(*) I think the videos are only engaging if I add different drawings to the same song (in the form of a story sort of). It takes WAY more time though (like 2 full days of work). I also think my videos only come up if people are searching for really obscure songs / bands I like. Maybe I should just focus on those. (they should pay me though, lol for promoting their songs : 3 ).


----------



## PandaBearx

I have no idea how I managed to get a 90 on that chem assignment O_O I mean I worked hard, but still wasn't expecting it. Also got my nails done today and I'm really happy with how they turned out. 😊 Wasn't going to go but I'm glad I made the time.


----------



## PandaBearx

Someone gave me flowers today, which I thought was really sweet.


----------



## dearestjane

I got a job interview for tomorrow. I am dreading it of course. But it's a good thing that happened today.


----------



## dearestjane

PandaBearx said:


> Someone gave me flowers today, which I thought was really sweet.


Flowers are so lovely. I am glad you enjoy flowers.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I cleaned upstairs


----------



## RichieRichR

Something good happens to me every day. I only have positive things happening to me. I am surrounded by only rich and positive people. I am as happy as possible! I love all the people in this world!


----------



## Blue Dino

I dropped my card holder clip thingy about an hour ago after I left the grocery store. I backtracked my path unconfident it will turned up. And it didn't. Just when I was going to accept giving up, and dreading having to make all kinds of card cancellation & re-issuring errands, I saw a big bush on the corner of my eye right next to the line of parked shopping carts. As a last ditch effort, I decide to duck under and shine my phone flashlight under the bush to see. And there it was, my card clip just laying there. Another big phew. 😹

I am now 4/4 in these kinds of situations. Yet I still never learn to be careful and am absent-minded as usual.


----------



## XebelRebel

I had two potato cakes stacked on top of each other with two rashers of vegan bacon on top, alongside half a tin of organic baked beans. It was absolutely delicious!

The vegan bacon looks, tastes, and behaves just like actual bacon: it cooks exactly like bacon, so it can be served either soft or crispy. I had already tried the vegan bacon in a "bacon butty" with brown sauce, and that was delicious too -- but this was my first attempt at making my own all-day breakfast with vegan bacon.

The quality of vegan bacon has improved SO MUCH since companies like Quorn first introduced their earlier versions of the product at the supermarkets. The vegan bacon that I had today is the Plant Pioneers Smoky Vacon, from Sainsbury's. Quorn produces some great quality food though.

I remember loving bacon and eggs for breakfast, before I became a semi-vegetarian. I also remember loving _vegetarian_ all-day breakfasts at a local cafe, with a friend (before I started cutting down on food involving eggs, when I began aiming to go fully vegan eventually).

One of the things that I have been focusing my magic on for quite a while is improving the quality of vegan meat substitutes at the supermarkets, as well as broadening the _range and variety_ of vegan meat substitutes (and vegan/vegetarian food in general). I want vegans and vegetarians to be easily able to enjoy all the same meals and types of food that they remember enjoying before they became vegans and vegetarians... because *I* want to enjoy all the same meals and types of food that *I* remember enjoying before I became vegan/vegetarian. Also: it is good for the world -- good for the environment -- and good for me (since I want to enjoy a preserved world that hasn't all gone to sh*t), if more people become vegans and vegetarians. So making it very easy for people to become vegan/vegetarian without having to miss out on any of the food experiences which they love best is obviously very helpful! 

I have been using my magic to make sure that there are vegan and vegetarian versions of all the most popular and/or culturally important meat-based meals in Britain. Fish and chips. Sunday roast. Chicken tikka masala. Lemon chicken with egg-fried rice. Pepperoni pizza. That sort of thing!

And now, a fully-vegan traditional British all-day breakfast with all the trimmings is easily doable. At the supermarkets there is excellent quality vegan bacon, alongside vegan baked beans (obviously!), vegan "bangers", vegan potato cakes, vegan brown sauce, vegan tomato ketchup, vegan butter (for the toast) -- and there is even vegan egg mix for making vegan scrambled eggs!

I got some of the vegan egg mix from Holland and Barrett, and I intend to make some scrambled eggs with it as soon as I get myself a set of weighing scales and a whisk for my kitchen. The mix is of the just-add-water sort, with the same product being used to make omelettes as well!

I am very, very happy with the amount and quality of vegan and vegetarian food at the British supermakets (as well as at the smaller and independent food stores). I call it the vegan and vegetarian food revolution -- and this is one of the main things that I, Reign the superheroine, have been focusing on magically creating with my mind, recently.

I know that it sounds a bit like the victory stele of some Mesopotamian ruler, but I feel like I ought to be singing my own praises to make sure that people know what I, Reign, am actually like.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sorted some phone tag ****


----------



## alwaysrunning

This happened Monday. Sunday I had planned to cycle to another town which is 13 miles away just to get out and do something different. Monday I woke up and got a bit uncertain and unmotivated "I will get lost, it's a bit cold, it gets dark early, I shall do it in the summer", then I just felt low and that my mood is just not getting better. So I ate lots of chocolate porridge and just felt lets just do this, just to see if I can. When I arrived I just was like why was I so worried that I was gonna get lost lol. I


----------



## Deaf Mute

I breathed air and the sun came up lolll


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## SunshineSam218

I opened up to my cousin today. It really got a lot of things off of my shoulders. Especially when we discussed the death of my brother, it made me feel less alone to be able to talk about it openly. It's something I wanted to discuss with him, but I'm glad I did. Grieving is really weird, one moment your crying, the next minute your fine. Opening up to him, finally really made me feel better.


----------



## slyfox

Down 13 lbs from my highest weight. Think I was at my highest in July 2021 Had actually gotten this low around October but gained it almost all back. Have been calorie counting and going to the gym.


----------



## alwaysrunning

I enrolled back at college.


----------



## coeur_brise

I challenged myself to drive on the westbound freeway and it honestly wasn't that bad. Haven't gone that route in a looong time. Also scored some fresh basil from the outdoor market that I happened to see on the way out. It felt good to get out.


----------



## alwaysrunning

My new broadband with a new provider is now up and running. It was supposed to be ready yesterday and I called them and the lady was like so sorry. It will be up and running in 4 hours. 4 hours passed and still nothing. Called them today and the guy said just take the SIM card out of the MiFi ( this broadband you can take on the move with you, you charge it up and good to go) and then put the SIM card back in and I was connected! 🎉🎇👍👍👍 I was so relieved haha. I was worried that if have to go with another provider and that takes 14 days and I need to do college work online.

When I was in the shop purchasing this MiFi a lady comes in after her fella and starts saying really loudly how the signal with Three is, swear word, and she needs to get the, swear word, outta there lol. So I was feeling a bit like, that lady was right yesterday haha. But all worked out good in the end. 

The guy that I spoke to yesterday was behaving oddly. He was saying how he was coming to England and he was going to this particular place in England and was asking where I am and I told him and he said that is close to where he was going to go and that maybe I could show him around. This was met with a big silence from me. After that I just wanted to get off the call as quickly as possible.


----------



## coeur_brise

I got to pet an alpaca and a newborn lamb the other day. Something good that happened today is that I got approved for tomorrow off. Which means 4-day weekend.


----------



## Humesday

meditated for 90 min


----------

